# Frauen und WoW



## TheDoggy (24. Januar 2010)

Heyho, liebe Herren und die vereinzelten Damen der Buffed-Gemeinde - wenn man sie denn so nennen kann.
Nachdem die Suchfunktion eher maue Ergebnisse brachte, dachte ich - vorallem nach den ganzen Whine-, Spam- und Zomfg-I-got-hacked!-Threads der letzten Tage könnte man mal wieder den Versuch einer gepflegten Diskussion wagen.

Vor ca einem Jahr, also eigentlich noch bevor WotLK rauskam, war es eher eine Art siebtes Weltwunder, ein Mädchen in der Gruppe zu haben. Merkte man vorallem daran, dass man - als Mädchen - von den Herren der Schöpfung, die noch nicht über das Geschlecht aufgeklärt waren, zu hören bekam, man solle sich doch bitte wieder in den Kindergarten verkriegen. Jetzt überspitzt ausgedrückt. Nur Milchbubis hatten halt so hohe Stimmen. Und halt, Mädchen auch. Aber Mädchen können nicht spielen, also haben sie in WoW nix verloren! So damals die landläufige Meinung, so kam es zumindest rüber.
Nun, seit dem ist einige Zeit vergangen, ein neues AddOn ist herausgekommen, WoW ist nochmal mehr Casualfreundlicher geworden und oh, was ist das? Man hört mehr helle Stimmen im TS, als noch damals. (Okay, in ca einem von zehn Fällen ist es immernoch ein Bürschchen außerhalb des Stimmbruchs... xD)
Daher kann man wohl inzwischen behaupten, dass der Standard-WoWler sich mit dem Gedanken angefreundet hat, das andere Geschlecht in seinem unmittelbaren virtuellen Umfeld zu haben, weshalb man vielleicht versuchen kann, darauf eine Diskussion aufzubauen. (Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt selbst nicht, was ich damit bezwecke, bin aber trotzdem irgendwie neugierig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Nun, an die Herren unter uns: Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit weiblichen Mitspielerinnen gemacht? - Falls sie sich überhaupt als wieblich zu erkennen gaben, oder lieber aus Angst vor etwaigen Flames lieber gepflegt schwiegen. 
Beharrt ihr auf der Meinung, dass Mädels lieber mit Puppen und Schminke spielen sollen, als mit WoW? Ehrm...mir fallen keine Fragen mehr ein, aber vielleicht ja euch! Erzählt halt einfach!! xD
Und liebe Leidensgenossinnen (nicht zu ernst nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) da draußen, welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht. Wurdet ihr schon gekickt, weil ihr nen Mädel wart oder nur auf eure weiblichen Reize beschränkt? Warum habt ihr angefangen? Plaudert halt mal aus dem Nähkästchen. Meinetwegen kann auch gern auf den Auftakt von buffed.de - Mädchen an die Macht eingegangen werden.
Und zum Schluss, was meint ihr, worauf der plötzliche Ansturm an Weiblichkeit zurückzuführen ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ehrm ja, WallOfText-Ende und so, let the Discussion begin!! :3

Edit: Jeglicher Begriff des Mädchens, Mädels, etc bezieht sich auf Weibliche Wesen allgemein ^^


----------



## XxVesraxX (24. Januar 2010)

also ich hab genug frauen/ damen in der gilde sind total nett und sind hübsch und es ist einfach so wen man sich nett unterhält fhre ich 500 dps mehr^^


----------



## DenniBoy16 (24. Januar 2010)

frauen/mädchen sind genauso gute zocker wie männer/jungs. hatte in einer meiner älteren gilden ne frau als leaderin (außer meinem kumpel hat da niemand gemeckert^^) mainheal der gilde war auch ne junge frau (16) und sonst bemerkt man auch immer öfters das weibliche geschlecht^^

nix dagegen einzuwenden^^


----------



## MaexxDesign (24. Januar 2010)

Ich kenne zwei Pärchen, die so oft wie eben halt möglich zusammenspielen.
Er ist im allgemeinen Tank und sie eine Heilerin.

Wenn die beiden im TS sind, ist das immer ganz erfrischend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (24. Januar 2010)

ich hab bei mir in der gilde ziemlich viele frauen die am spielen sind und ihre männer auch 

ist immer ganz lustig im ts und sowas

ich finds gut wenn frauen wow spielen =) 



mfg


----------



## Chínín (24. Januar 2010)

hm, also obs auffällt oder nicht, is mir wurscht....

mir kommts vor, als verschwimmt das ganze immer mehr, dass es dann Leute gibt, wo man im erstem Moment denkt: hm, weib; sich aber im Nachhinein rausstellt das es en Kerl is

Ich persönlich bin in der Richtung schon recht abgestumpft, und behandle meist alle gleich :-|


----------



## SaaD12 (24. Januar 2010)

Bei mir in der Gilde ist die Leaderin auch einen frau^^




hatte bis jetzt eig nur gute erfahrungen mit weiblichen zockern^^

habe es auch bemerkt das in letzter zeit immer mehr frauen mmos usw zocken was ich eig ganz gut finde^^


----------



## kromagus (24. Januar 2010)

Ich finde es auflockernder Mädels in der gruppe/gilde zu haben, da sie wow auf andere weise betrachten

ca 50% unserer gilde besteht aus Mädels und das Gerücht Mädels können nicht spielen kann leider net stimmten, denn wir sind auf antonidas die 4t beste Alli gilde ^^

Wir Männer/jungs betrachten wow eher als "Wer ist der beste"-Spiel und die Mädels als "Community"-Spiel
ich finde wow auch als Gemeinschaftsspiel am besten und machs mir nichts drauß nur 2ter zu sein im Penis äh sry Dmgmeter ^^

Ypsilon rocks


----------



## Shaila (24. Januar 2010)

Ohne den Inhalt gelesen zu haben:

Mädchen/Frauen = Gnome (Mit Pinken haaren und Zöpfen) oder Nachtelfenpriesterinnen.

Äußere mich gleich nochmal ernsthaft.


----------



## Moonlightwarrior (24. Januar 2010)

Habe in meinen fast 5 Jahren eigentlich überwiegend gute Erfahrungen mit Spielerinnen gemacht.
In meinem momentanen 10er Raid haben wir 2-3 Damen in der Stammbesetzung, was ne ganz ordentliche "Frauenquote" ergibt. Fliegt zwar durchaus mal der eine oder andere Machospruch im TS, aber die Ladies wissen sich durchaus zu wehren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrBlaki (24. Januar 2010)

Wisst ihr was mir aufgefallen ist? ^^
Ca. 90% der Mädchen die WoW zocken sehen zudem verdammt gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuman (24. Januar 2010)

ich hab bisher mit 2 typen frau in wow bekanntschaft gemacht. die einen wollen in wow was erreichen und spielen deshalb ich erfolgreichen gilden, die anderen wollen einfach nur ihren spaß haben und dümpeln in ihrer gilde so rum. wenn ihr jetzt denkt, welchen typ gibts denn überhaupt noch, dann will ich euch mal auf die sprünge helfen. meiner erfahrung nach zieht es frauen eher mal ins bg als in die arena...so pvp ist anscheinend net ihr ding. 2. die walker texas ranger spieler die allein in der weiten welt herumlaufen (auch mal mit pet (-flasche)^^)..frauen suchen wohl in wow gesellschaft...bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege
kuman


----------



## Spliffmaster (24. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ohne den Inhalt gelesen zu haben:
> 
> Mädchen/Frauen = Gnome (Mit Pinken haaren und Zöpfen) oder Nachtelfenpriesterinnen.
> 
> Äußere mich gleich nochmal ernsthaft.



du hast Resto Druiden vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (24. Januar 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was mir aufgefallen ist? ^^
> Ca. 90% der Mädchen die WoW zocken sehen zudem verdammt gut aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, ich glaube eher deine 90% wissen, wie man sexy Bilder aus Goggle rauskriegt ;p


----------



## imbaaapala (24. Januar 2010)

kromagus schrieb:


> ca 50% unserer gilde besteht aus Mädels und das Gerücht Mädels können nicht spielen kann leider net stimmten, denn wir sind auf antonidas die 4t beste Alli gilde ^^



von hinten gesehen..


----------



## Sharka84 (24. Januar 2010)

ich kenne viele frauen in wow auch schon seit releas... und muss sagen da kann man auch nich alle über ein kamm scheren, es gibt die dann lieber ma da hin gucken beim spielen oder da aber nich aufn bildschirm und so das ein oder andere nicht mit bekommen (zB nen pull vom tank und wundert sich dann wieso wir so wenig leben haben) aber das gibts auch bei männern aber nich so gehäuft ^^ aber auch frauen/mädels die ich kenne wo du denkst alter falter fahr mal runter wir sind hier keine pro-raid gruppe sondern zum spaß da. aber ich erwische mich dabei das schon noch nen unterschied mache ob es ein mädel is das da mit mir spielt oder ein kerl. (also da wo ich es dann auch weis) sonst behandel ich alle spieler gleich. aber ich kann sagen das ich mit mädels lieber spiele erstens ich bin ehr der gemütliche spieler und das machen die mädels meist ehr mit, zweitens is der umgangston dann nen anderer als wen du unter jungs bist, mit mädels redet man dann auch mal über andere sachen die man so sonst am tag erlebt hat und bei jungs beschränkt sich das gerede dann meist auf wow ^^

das mein senf


----------



## kromagus (24. Januar 2010)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> von hinten gesehen..



Sinnlos ftw net wa ^^

nein nicht von hinten
ich vermute ma einfach ganz grob auf dein post bezogen du bist männlich und glaubst mädels können net spielen

Ypsilon rocks


----------



## Foldred (24. Januar 2010)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> von hinten gesehen..



öööh.... ich verstehs nicht...


----------



## dragon1 (24. Januar 2010)

Ich kenn auch ein Maedl aus WoW merh oder minder pesoenlich^^ Wir haben etwas Rp gespielt, und danach haben wir ein wenig geplaudert. Nun schreiben wir uns dauernd emails und zocken zusammen (Hatten zufaellig beide 80er auf dem selben Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Und sie ist eine poese Schattenpriesterin, und kann heilen nicht ausstehen *lach*


----------



## imbaaapala (24. Januar 2010)

kromagus schrieb:


> Sinnlos ftw net wa ^^
> 
> nein nicht von hinten
> ich vermute ma einfach ganz grob aus dein post bezogen du bist männlich und glaubst mädels können net spielen
> ...



Joa sinnlos rocks.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wollt nur deine gilde "flamen" aber naja scheinst es ja ziemlich cool zu nehmen, dann lass ich es mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nö mädchen können spielen, selber einige kennen gelernt zu denen ich immer noch kontakt habe.. aber ka ich finde die sind zu schnell abgelenkt, wenns um fraun spezifische themen geht..


----------



## Foldred (24. Januar 2010)

Weibliche Mitspieler finde ich weit aus angenehmer als männliche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ka warum, aber die machen selten stress..... naja, eine ausnahme gabs: heute hat mich unser Tank (weiblich) blöd angemacht, weil ich ne Boss erklärung gemacht hab. Sie meinte das sei unnötig und koste nur Zeit. Als sie dann ständig beim Boss gestorben ist hat der Rest der Gruppe sie halt geflamed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber naja, Frauen in WoW FTW!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeltas (24. Januar 2010)

Ich find es Klasse wenn Frauen/Mädchen im Raid sind, grade in Random Raid´s bringen Frauen/Mädchen i-wie total die Ruhe rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vll fühlt sich unsereins beschämt, wenn man(n) wie n bekloppter flamed, außerdem kann das weibliche Geschlecht genauso gut/schlecht WoW spielen wie die männchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schurkische Grüße, Zeltas


----------



## lilithb (24. Januar 2010)

mädchen hab ich auch selten in der gruppe, genauso wie bübchen....
frauen allerdings sind immer wieder anzutreffen und unterscheiden sich spieltechnisch nich von den männliche spielern, mit dem einen nicht zu unterschätzenden unterschied: sie sind weniger anstrengend und dummdreist wie die penistragenden mitspieler. meist haben sie auch nich so nen geltungsdrang, dass sie alle 2 trash mobs recount spamen müssen

zu deiner abschliessenden frage: ich habe mit wotlk nur einen massive anstieg an idioten (überwiedgend männlich) festgestellt, dank der massiven tv werbung. es kommt mir aber vor, als hätte sich das wieder etwas gelegt, bzw einfach ein ganzer haufen wieder nach ner weile aufgehört mit wow


----------



## Arosk (24. Januar 2010)

Ich kenn da jemand der weitraus stressiger ist als jeder andere männliche Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (24. Januar 2010)

Also will ich mich mal ernsthaft äußern:

Ich war bis jetzt in 3 Gilden und 2 davon wurden von einer Frau geleitet. Während die Gilde, wo der Mann geleitet hat, ein absoluter Reinfall war, waren die anderen beiden Gilden absolut Spitze. Zu BC Zeiten sind wir bis zum BT unter Frauenführung gekommen. Und was ich noch hinzufügen möchte: Die Leitung, also samt Offiziere, waren Casuals. ich sage immer, mit etwas Motivation und Planung sowie Teamarbeit kann man auch mit wenig Spielzeit viel erreichen.

Mittlerweile bin ich aus schulischen Gründen nicht mehr in einer Gilde, da mir die Zeit fehlt. Allerdings bin ich der festen Meinung, das die Frauen in WoW mehr Organisationsvermögen besitzen als Männer. Im Raid spielen sie meisten Priester, Jäger oder Druide. Desweiteren sind es meistens Heilcharaktere. Das ist zumindest mein Eindruck.


----------



## Sajona (24. Januar 2010)

Huhu

Also ich habe nichts dagegen wenn Frauen wow spielen. was mich nur stört sind meine männlichen mitspieler (nicht alle aber relativ viele) ich habs bei meiner Ex oft mitgekriegt. Als es bekannt wurde das sie weiblichen geschlechts ist, war jeder gleich super nett und so. sie hat mindestens einen wert von 5k gold geschenkt bekommen. einfach so von den kollegen.

ja oke war eifersüchtig xD aber trotzdem ich seh das ganze relativ neutral. mir ist es egal ob hinter dem char eine frau oder mann sitzt.


Naja mein problem an der sache ist, dass sich viele männliche mitspieler anders verhalten müssen wenn eine frau mit im raid ist. :/


----------



## Magickevin (24. Januar 2010)

Mir ists egal ob zwischen den Beinen was baumelt oder nicht hauptsache man erfüllt seine Aufgabe in der Gruppe/Raid whatever.

Allerdings ist das ein Phänomen das wenn eine Frau ins TS kommt sofort alle Männer aufhören mit: "Und die kleine aus der Bar die hat mich gestern von der südlichen Seite kennengelernt"
und Statdessen: " Na hallöchen naaa wie gehts so och das ist ja schön" sagen (Bepiss ich mich immer vor lachen)
Manchmal können mir Frauen aber auch auf die nerven gehen nur weil manche glauben sie müssen mit Samthandschuhen angefasst werden denen verpass ich die doppelte Breitseite

Tja wie Mario Barth schon gesagt hat "ein Phänomen gibt es nur bei Frauen....und bei kleinen Hunden"


----------



## Vicell (24. Januar 2010)

Weibliche Spieler sind auf meinen Server eher weniger vertreten, muss mir immer ne Succi ins Bett bestellen wenn ich mal Spaß möcht. :x
Spaß beiseite, seit BC hatte ich ne Gilden/Raidleaderin, allerdings merkt man wirklich das seit BC mehr Frauen/Mädchen spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeliron (24. Januar 2010)

ich habe schon einige frauen in wow erlebt, natürlich mehr männer als frauen aber nach denen wird ja heute hier nicht gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es gibt da viele verschiedene, die seltenste sorte ist dann wohl das junge mädchen das wow spielt, gefolgt von der jungen studierenden. häufiger anzutreffen sind dann schon verheiratete frauen die über ihre männer zu wow gekommen sind. am häufigsten trifft man, auch wenn es jetzt abwertend klingt, arbeitslose frauen.

vom benehmen her habe ich aber bisher überwiegend positive erfahrungen gemacht, frauen in wow sind anscheinend eher bereit eigene fehler einzusehen und sehen auch mal über die der anderen hinweg, sie nehmen es einfach lockerer. sie sind auch meistens etwas zurückhaltender wobei es auch wieder die sorte von spielerinnen gibt, die den männern in ihrer forschheit um nichts nachstehen, das kann dann zum teil auch äußerst amüsant sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg, exe


----------



## Bankrott (24. Januar 2010)

Also ich kenne durchaus einige Damen die in WoW sehr wohl zur Geskillten gemeinde gehören.
2 unsrer besten Priester sind damen (jaja klische b11 priest .. ES TRIFFT ZU)
und einer unserer besten Schurken ist ebenfalls weiblich sowie ein sehr guter mage...
Von demher .. die Damen waren schon zu BC bei mir in der gilde und sind es immernoch .. und haben da schon genauso oft und genauso gut geraidet wie heute auch .

So Far

Bankrott


----------



## Talismaniac (24. Januar 2010)

Habe mich durch wow in eine sehr reizende Dame verliebt (war noch zu classic zeiten). Tja, seitdem höre ich Black Metal =(


----------



## MediesTsu (24. Januar 2010)

Lange lange war ich nur stille Buffed-Forum Leserin, aber nun juckt es mir tatsächlich in den Fingern zu antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus meiner Erfahrung gesehen ist es so: Es gibt nicht nur 2 Arten von WoW-Zockenden Damen (Pro-Raider oder Pet-Sammler/Farming/Ich spiel halt gern-Spielerinnen) sondern auch 2 Arten wie und das männliche Geschlecht entgegentritt.

1. Möglichkeit: Übertrieben hilfsbereit, verständnisvoll und freundlich

2. Möglichkeit: Flamend, da "Frauen ja sowieso nich zoggn könn olololol"

Mittlerweile habe ich mich in das "männliche WoW-Universum" ganz gut eingelebt, eine Gilde gefunden in der ich anständig raiden kann ohne mir Sprüche wie "lol als Frau kann man wol nich mehr als 6k dps fahren haha" anhören zu müssen und in der neben mir einige andere Frauen spielen, Wir werden ernstgenommen, akzpetiert und uns wird auch öfter mal mitgeteilt das wir zum angenehmen Gildenklima einen großen Teil beitragen.

Wenn ich random unterwegs bin habe ich mir nun leider angewöhnen müssen im TeamSpeak mein Mikro auszuschalten, da wie vom TE beschrieben entweder als "Kind" oder "dummes Weib" identifizeirt werde, was spätestens 5 Minuten später zu meinem Kick führt. Als "getarnter" Spieler lässt es sich zumindest random besser leben und ich finde es durchaus witzig wie unterschiedlich Männer im TeamSpeak daherreden, mit oder ohne weibliche Anwesenheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in allem werden wir aber meiner Erfahrung nach als "vollwertige" Kollegen anerkannt, da hat sich die Einstellung eindeutig verbessert. Nicht nur das, sondern man kann tatsächlich auch warten wenn der Dame dann die Milch anbrennt, Kindern die Windeln gewechselt werden müsen o.ä.
Nicht immer... aber immer öfters ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(Ich denke mit Graus an eine Gilde die sich, als sie erfahren haben das ich eine Frau bin erst geweigert haben in die Raids mitzunehmen, obwohl es ein paar Tage vorher hieß "Boah geil endlich ham wa ma n Hunter der weiß wie man zoggt Alta!" und wegen Raidinaktivität dann 6 Wochen später gekickt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

so far, Tsu

PS: Vom Alter her treffe ich auch eher weniger "Mädchen" denn Frauen, ich bin selbst 23 Jahre jung und die Mitspielerinnen von denen ich sprach sind in meinem Alter bzw. ca. 19-35


----------



## Karius (24. Januar 2010)

"uih kuck mal ein Eichhörnchen, wie süss"

Seit die Communities sich für Frauen geöffnet haben und vor allem seit Blizzard die ganzen Mounts und Pet ausgebaut hat, ist es auch was für Mädels. 

Meine Freundin brauchte unbedingt ihr Elek. Das war schon klar wie nichts anderes als sie die Hälfte noch vor sich hatte. Ratet mal wer es ihr farmen durfte ^^


----------



## Scørpius86 (24. Januar 2010)

Ich spiel gemeinsma mit meiner Freundin/Verlobten. Sie hat erst dieses Jahr angefangen und macht jetzt schon mehr DMG mit ihrem Mage als besser equitete Mitspieler. Das sie in Random-Inis auf Platz1 im Recount ist, ist mittlerweile normal
Lustig ist das Sie ihren Menschen-Mage vom aussehen genauso gemacht hat wie Sie RL aussieht (soweit das eben geht)... Und sie sieht verdammt gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (24. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte eigentlich zu allen WoW-Zeiten viel mit weiblichen Spielern zu tun. 
In den ersten 2-3 Monaten war ich auch der Ansicht, dass hinter jeder gut gebauten Kriegerin prinzipiell ein pickliger 16-Jähriger Bub mit Hornbrille sitzen muss. Aber ich wurde schnell eines besseren belehrt. Spätestens ab BC war der gefühlte Anteil bei 15-20% Weibsvolk in der Gilde, was mir später bei einem RL Gildentreffen bestätigt wurde: Es gibt tatsächlich viele Frauen in WoW.


----------



## Skillbolide (24. Januar 2010)

Frauen in nem Random raid und das ist der weltuntergang.( Das liegt nich an euch frauen, nur einige leute scheinen irgendwie die kontrolle zu verlieren und das nur wegen ner stimme, schon komisch wobei doch gerade die randoms jeden tag sex haben müssten und nich so not geil sind naja)

Echte pgs behalten allerdings die nerven, somit wenn die frau den spielen kann alles np.

Ich kenn allerding noch keine frau die Gladi wurde nur mal eine die es knapp verfehlt hat. Gibt es eine weibliche Gladiatoren die auch selber gezoggt hat , das würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## Raqill (24. Januar 2010)

Hmmm
meine Schwester spielt WoW, aber die kommt jedesmal rüber wenn die Hilfe brauch oder wenn sie nicht weiß ob ihre Skillung/Rota what ever nicht richtig ist. :>


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (24. Januar 2010)

ich spiel seit 3 Jahren mit ner Frau (kein Mädchen) fast täglich meine Runden, sie hatn ganzen Stapel 70er noch und einige 80er. Raiden geht sie leider nicht. Leider muss sie jedesmal, wenn einer wieder 80 ist, von vorn anfangen, sie levelt halt gern. Ich überhaupt nicht.. aber ok. Dann zieh ich sie eben bissl oder so. Momentan haben wir einen Pala und einen Druiden auf 38 und zocken mit denen, mir machts nun auch mal wieder Spass, Druide hatte ich noch nicht. 
Spielen mal vertauschte Rollen denn kaum merken die Herren 25+, dass sie ne Frau vor sich haben, geht das wieder los. Sie spielt *den* Pala und ich *die* Druidin. Ich krieg die Küsschen und sie wird nach nem Inv gefragt wenn uns jemand übern Weg läuft, der dieselbe Quest macht. 
Teilweise war sie schon recht verzweifelt, sie suchte Questpartner und fand Anbaggerer.

Ansonsten, wir haben 6~8 Frauen in unsrem 25er Stammpool und im recount sieht man da keine Unterschiede.


----------



## Shaila (24. Januar 2010)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Mädchen? In WoW? Wo? Meinst wohl eher Frauen 30plus.
> 
> Ein Mädchen das WoW spielt wär ja mal was. Ich bin 16 und wenn ich ne Freundin hätte die mit mir WoW spielt, wäre schon was tolles.
> 
> ...



Weiss ja nicht wo do lebst, aber in meiner Schule kenne ich mindestens 6 Mädchen die WoW spielen.


----------



## TheDoggy (24. Januar 2010)

Skillbolide schrieb:


> Ich kenn allerding noch keine frau die Gladi wurde nur mal eine die es knapp verfehlt hat. Gibt es eine weibliche Gladiatoren die auch selber gezoggt hat , das würde mich mal interessieren


Bester Spieler der Welt ist ein Mädchen

@Allgemein: Ja, mit Mädchen meinte ich eigentlich allgemein Weibliches Wesen. Mal editieren. ^^
Aber schon nice, was hier so alles zusammengekommen ist.


----------



## MediesTsu (24. Januar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Bester Spieler der Welt ist ein Mädchen
> 
> @Allgemein: Ja, mit Mädchen meinte ich eigentlich allgemein Weibliches Wesen. Mal editieren. ^^
> Aber schon nice, was hier so alles zusammengekommen ist.




Mal kurz out oft topic: mir fällt grad auf TE und ich könnten glatt den gleichen WoW.Rufnamen beanspruchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry, den konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg, Tsu


----------



## Gerdigerd (24. Januar 2010)

Also über spielerische Fähigkeiten möchte ich nicht urteilen,gibt wie unter den männlichen kollegen gute und schlechte Spielerinnen.

Was mir eher auffällt ist,dass manche Kerle total am Rad drehen wenn ne Frau in der Gruppe ist und Frauen heftige Vorteile ( auch Titenbonus genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) genießen.
Als kleines Beispiel absolut raiduntaugliche Damen,die mit nen paar netten Worten und " :-* " in erfolgreiche Gilden kommen,ohne auch nur ansatzweise die geforderte Leistung zu bringen und da equip leechen.
Aber das ist ja eher die Schuld der Männer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann ist mir schon desöfteren der Typ Frau untergekommen,die WoW als Partnerbörse betrachten und sich einen Spaß draus machen,die dummen männlichen Kollegen gegeneinander auszuspielen oder durch ihr Getue versuchen ,Druck auszuüben.

Dann gibts da auch noch die Raid-Weibchen,stehen den männlichen Spielern skilltechnisch in nichts nach,haben aber einen riesen Vorsprung was Verhalten und Sozialität im Raid und Teamspeak angeht.

Der häufigste Typ ist aber die verheiratete Frau,die eher Raid-faul ist,einen Twink nach dem anderen hochzieht und dem Erfolgssystem verfallen ist.Munter werden täglich irgendwelche Pets gefarmt und sich darüber erfreut.Angenehme Zeitgenossen,gut fürs Gildenklima und fast immer witzig drauf.Daumen hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## volltitte (24. Januar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Bester Spieler der Welt ist ein Mädchen
> 
> @Allgemein: Ja, mit Mädchen meinte ich eigentlich allgemein Weibliches Wesen. Mal editieren. ^^
> Aber schon nice, was hier so alles zusammengekommen ist.



Doggy antworte mir mal auf meine Post^^


----------



## Sharka84 (24. Januar 2010)

Scørpius86 schrieb:


> Lustig ist das Sie ihren Menschen-Mage vom aussehen genauso gemacht hat wie Sie RL aussieht (soweit das eben geht)... Und sie sieht verdammt gut aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das musstest du doch jetzt sagen weil sie hinter dir steht oder in deiner nähe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (24. Januar 2010)

Sharka84 schrieb:


> das musstest du doch jetzt sagen weil sie hinter dir steht oder in deiner nähe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er darf bestimmt keine negativen Spuren hinterlassen, vielleicht ist sie auch im Forum aktiv. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema: Ich habe bisher eigentlich nur positive Erfahrungen mit weiblichen Spielern gemacht. Wobei (ganz nebenbei) sich das Klischee, dass Frauen oftmals Heiler und/oder Stoffträgerinnen oder im Casterbereich sind, doch etwas erfüllt.
Nuja, auf jedenfall finde ich es immer wieder etwas erfrischend wenn zwischen den "GoGo" und "Mehr Dps !!!!" schreienden Affen mal ein weibliches Wesen den Schatten der Gruppe erleuchtet. 
Macht eigentlich immer angenehme Stimmung, ob es für die Dame auch so ist weiß ich nicht, aber bisher konnten sich alle wehren wenn das Angraben zu schlimm wurde ... Immer schön mitanzusehn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Nex 

PS: Wer das Vorurteil hat Frauen würden allgemein Schlechter spielen als das tragende Geschlecht hat wohl ne Zeitmaschine im Keller und den Vorlauf kaputt gemacht.


----------



## Seryma (24. Januar 2010)

Ich kenns nur vom TS/Vent... wenn ne Frauenstimme da is verhalten sich plötzlich alle anders...^^


----------



## wip (24. Januar 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach kann man Frauen eigentlich nicht wirklich kategorisieren in a) pro-gamer oder b) "noob". der sich lieber die Tapete in der Inze anschaut als dmg zu fahren bzw. zu heilen.
Ich würd viel mehr behaupten, dass es in den Fähigkeiten keine Unterschiede gibt.
In meiner kleinen Gilde sind 4 Frauen von denen die eine Gildenleiterin ist und einer der besten Spieler ist (bitte geschlechtsneutral betrachten), die ich überhaupt kenne. Desweiteren kenne ich 2 andere Frauen die spielen können aber jetzt nicht der Überflieger sind. Schlecht sind sie dennoch definitiv nicht. N bisschen anders sieht es mit den 3 andern aus meiner Gilde aus: Die sind eher Casuals und benötigen vor allem equip-, sockel-, verzauberungs- und skill-technisch immer wieder Betreuung um sie Raidtauglich zu machen. Genauso siehts aber auch mit ein paar männlichen Casuals bei uns aus. Von daher besteht da nicht wirklich ein großer Unterschied.

Aber jetzt kommt der Punkt der mich ein wenig stört: Man geht weitaus toleranter und freundlicher mit Frauen um als mit männlichen Mitspielern. Wo man einer männlichen Person im Raid längst auf die Finger gekloppft hätte, weil er zum x-ten mal in den Flammen verreckt ist, sagt man bei einer weiblichen Person öfters "passiert, ist nicht so schlimm". Höhepunkt war übrigens als ich mit Beginn von Wotlk in einer etwas bescheidenen Raidgilde in Naxx 25 war und mal eben der Dudu-Stab den ich mir mit riesigem Glück erwürfelt hatte einfach mal der weiblichen Mitraiderin unter einem fadenscheinigen Argument zugesteckt wurde.
Das könnte evtl jedoch von der Tatsache abgelöst werden, dass leider eine unserer Mitspielerinnen uns regelrecht aufhält in ICC, weil sie einfach von der Technik her das Spiel nicht so auf die Reihe kriegt, wie es nötig wäre :/

Bitte versteht mich nicht falsch: Ich werfe weiblichen Spielern nicht vor so ein Verhalten auszulösen, es ist halt so bei uns Männern (ich merke es ja leider bei mir selber des öfteren ^^). Bei einigen Leuten ufert es aber halt leider etwas aus...
Im Gegenteil, ich begrüße es sehr nicht vollkommen von Männern umzingelt zu sein und mal weibliche Stimmen im TS zu hören (ich erinner mich an besagte Gilde wieder: eine andere Mitspielerin konnte den GESAMMTEN Männern im Raid so richtig den Kopf verdrehen wenn sie ihr "Hallöchen" ins TS gesäuselt hat... oh ja, sie könnte in einer gewissen Branche sehr viel Geld verdienen... *räusper* entschuldigung).

Mein Fazit: Es gilt genauso wie im echten Leben: Die Unterschiede zwischen Männern und Frauen beschränken sich mittlerweile nur noch auf den Körperbau und ein wenig auf die Denkweise, ansonsten können Frauen genauso viel/wenig wie Männer.
Bloss dieses elende samthandschuh-tragende rumhofieren führt ein wenig zu einer gewissen Männerdiskriminierung ^^

Ich wünsche noch eine gute Nacht und euch Mäddels noch viel Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen!
(oh mann... jetzt tu ichs ja doch wieder...)

p.s.: Mit Frauendiskriminierung hab ich bis jetzt keine Erfahrung gemacht. Sollte es mal so weit kommen, dass eine Frau pauschal gekickt wird aus nem Raid, würd ich schon meinen Senf zu dem Thema geben...


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (24. Januar 2010)

gut geschrieben wip.


----------



## Lindhberg (24. Januar 2010)

auf welchem server spielst du wip?


----------



## Schnatti (25. Januar 2010)

Ich sag nichts mehr im TS...Grund:
Ich: Huhuuu
TS: Stille
xy: Ja halloooo
xy: Ja wer war den das süsse STimmchen grad.

in WoW:
*plop: du Hörst dich ja niedlich an, bist du noch Single....(was is kaputt ?)
*plop* WoW endlich mal ein Mädchen hier bei uns.

DAS NERVT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Obwohl ich gemerkt hab das jetzt mehr Frauen spielen mittlerweile find ich gut! Leider können die meisten davon nur mittelprächtig spielen und werden trotzdem mitgeschleift eben weil sie Frauen sind. Das nervt ebenso.

Ich spiele meine Chars gut bis sehr gut (ja olle Angeberin)und wenn ich das mal nicht kann, versuch ich durch skills, Rota änderungen etc. dies zu ändern. ABER....auch ohne diese Änderungen hätten mich trotzdem alle sehr lieb, eben weil ich weiblich bin, weil ich eine nette STimme hab (Telefontante xD)


----------



## ach was solls. (25. Januar 2010)

Ich geb mal meinen digitalen SÖNF dazu:

Was juckt es Euch eigentlich ob Frauen WoW spielen? Manche machen hier und auch im Spiel wirklich eine HEIDENSACHE draus. Es ist lediglich das Klischee der Frauen, was es so bedeutsam macht wenn eine weibliche Person WoW spielt. Von wegen Frauen müssen immer hübsch aussehen und dies & das etc. pp - so ein bullshit trägt halt auch zur Spielewelt bei. Findet man eine Frau in WoW ( richtige Frau keinen notgeilen Jungen der nen weiblichen Char erstellt ) werfen sich alle vor ihre füße. Im Gruul Raid vor anderthalb jahren oder so hatten wir im 25er nen Mädel dabei. Recht jung aufgrund ihrer "piepsigen" Stimme. Man, das was ich da mitanhören musste brachte mich fast zum kotzen. Die ganzen schwa... ich meine tastaturgesteuerten Männer waren sowas von glücklich, die hatten wahrscheinlich einen Höhepunkt. Raidleader war zum glück noch besonnen also waren wir im nu rauß aus der Inze. 

Das Problem ist einfach nur: Die Männer im Spiel werden wahrscheinlich Höhlenmenschen sein, die nie ihr Zimmer verlassen. Angst vorm Tageslicht verstecken sie sich hinterm Vorhand am Pc. Spielen den ganzen Tag WoW -> verlieren somit den Hang zu realität. sprich, sie haben keinen Kontakt mehr mit Freunden & FREUNDINNEN. Also reagieren sie sofort, wenn sie ein Mädel im Spiel haben, so als wäre die Person ein Engel.

Mir ist es egal ob ich nu mit 24 Frauen im Raid bin oder nicht. Das istn kack spiel ingame-freundschaften sind okay aber ich mach mir net viel drauß .. so nett sie auch sein mögen die aus meiner FL meine wahren Freunde sind immernoch draußen.
In WoW gehts mir nur darum eine Instanz zu clearen auch wenn da zig piepsstimmen sind .. und? was jetzt? 

Ihr könnt das ganze ja auch mal mit Hello Kitty Online vergleichen. Was meint ihr wie die ganzen Girlies da sich fühlen wenn da so ein Mann aufkreutzt und weiß ich was macht - wahrscheinlich katzen anziehen oder so .. was ja auch wieder virtuelle tierquälerei ist xD

peace out,
NBo.One™


----------



## Düstermond (25. Januar 2010)

Erstaunlich, dass im Jahre 2010 über so etwas überhaupt diskutiert werden muss.
Frauen können alles genauso wie Männer. Punkt.


----------



## Lindhberg (25. Januar 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, dass im Jahre 2010 über so etwas überhaupt diskutiert werden muss.
> Frauen können alles genauso wie Männer. Punkt.





hehe


----------



## Karius (25. Januar 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, dass im Jahre 2010 über so etwas überhaupt diskutiert werden muss.
> Frauen können alles genauso wie Männer. Punkt.



omg ^^ Die Schublade geht zu beiden Seite auf hab ich so das Gefühl.


----------



## Vicell (25. Januar 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, dass im Jahre 2010 über so etwas überhaupt diskutiert werden muss.
> Frauen können alles genauso wie Männer. Punkt.



Sofern sie es wollen, ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bloss könnte eine Sache etwas schwer werden..*g*


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (25. Januar 2010)

Ohne Frauen wäre WoW langweilig!!!!!!!!

Ich habe so viele lustig und schöne Momente in Wow erlebt durch Frauen und wer sagt das Frauen nicht spielen können denkt auch er ist der schönste auf der Welt.....

Ich findes es einfach lustig mit Leuten im Ts zu sein und wenn dann eine Frau mit einer hellen schönen Stimme was sagt ist doch schön. Ständig nur stimmen von kleinen 12 jährigen oder dem 35 jährigen zuhören wäre eintönig . Meine freundin speilt (spielte) wow und es ist auch mal lustig mit ihr drüber zu reden klar red ich nicht zu jeder zeit mit ihr über wow aber es lässt mich nicht denken das ich in ihren augen wie ein freak ausseh weil ich wow spiel-!


es sollte mehr frauen in wow geben und sie sollten keine angst haben im spiel zu reden oder sonst was! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frauen an die Pc´s !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skillbolide (25. Januar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Bester Spieler der Welt ist ein Mädchen
> 
> @Allgemein: Ja, mit Mädchen meinte ich eigentlich allgemein Weibliches Wesen. Mal editieren. ^^
> Aber schon nice, was hier so alles zusammengekommen ist.



gibts auch jemand hier im forum der weiblich ist und gladi war, muss doch auch hier wen geben, nich das ich was gegen asiaten hab aber die werden hier wohl nich posten


----------



## FermiParadoxon (25. Januar 2010)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Ich sag nichts mehr im TS...Grund:
> Ich: Huhuuu
> TS: Stille
> xy: Ja halloooo
> ...



Hab sowas noch nie erlebt. o_o
Ich frag mich in was für TS man für sowas reinkommen muss, fänds mal ganz lustig. (;
Naja gut... wenn ich im TS bin, dann raide ich und wenn ich raide, dann meistens mit der Gilde... und die wissen eh alle, dass meinereiner dauerhaft vergeben ist. :>


----------



## Düstermond (25. Januar 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> omg ^^ Die Schublade geht zu beiden Seite auf hab ich so das Gefühl.






Vicell schrieb:


> Bloss könnte eine Sache etwas schwer werden..*g*



Die Rede war von Dingen, die keine besondere anatomische Vorraussetzung brauchen (Gladiator in WoW, Eine Firma führen, Eine Bank ausrauben,...)
Sonst könntest du auch sagen, der Hund wäre "besser" weil er sich selbst die Eier lecken kann. =/


----------



## Lindhberg (25. Januar 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Die Rede war von Dingen, die keine besondere anatomische Vorraussetzung brauchen (Gladiator in WoW, Eine Firma führen, Eine Bank ausrauben,...)
> Sonst könntest du auch sagen, der Hund wäre "besser" weil er sich selbst die Eier lecken kann. =/




hmm mir fallen da aber noch andere beispiele ein........ allerdings würde ich das gerne in einem rahmen fixieren damit nicht wieder einzelfälle als gegenbeispiel genannt werden.

*ich rede allgemein von fähigkeiten die im großen und ganzen männer besser bzw. frauen besser machen.
*
und da gibt es eben neben den anatomischen unterschieden eben auch viele andere - z.B. haben männer ein besseres räumliches vorstellungsvermögen, auf der anderen seite sind frauen beim puzzlen (ich weiss kein tolles beispiel um die vorzüge einer frau darzustellen) besser.

und ich will keinen streit vom zaun brechen - aber ich halte es einfach für falsch zu behaupten alle können allles............ was das bringt hab ich in meiner 12 - jährigen laufbahn beim bund oft genug erlebt....... ich war nie ein gegner von frauen beim bund.......bin ich heute auch nicht.......... aber ehrlich gesagt summasummarum hat die klage einer weiblichen unteroffizierin (so um 2003) den lieben kameradinnen keinen gefallen getan.......

nette mädels die alles mögliche hätten werden können, verließen durch   die "gewonnene freiheit im dienst " die bundeswehr als frustrierte und fertige frauen .... ich fand das zuweilen wirklich mitleidserrend und hab mir oft die frage gestellt ob das von der frauenbewegung eigentlich so gewollt war.

naja anderseits versteh ich natürlich was du meinst - und hey der hund IST besser weil er sich die eier lecken kann^^ 

p.s. sorry 4off topic


----------



## Medulla (25. Januar 2010)

Niemand ist den Frauen gegenüber aggressiver oder herablassender als ein Mann, der seiner Männlichkeit nicht ganz sicher ist.
_Simone de Beauvoir_


Die Vorurteile der Menschen beruhen auf dem jedesmaligen Charakter der Menschen, daher sind sie, mit dem Zustand innig vereinigt, ganz unüberwindlich, weder Evidenz, noch Verstand, noch Vernunft haben den mindesten Einfuß darauf.

_Johann Wolfgang von Goethe_


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele WoW mit meiner Frau (Retri-Paladin, Feraldruide, Elementarschamane) und mit meiner Schwiegermutter (Krieger, Schurke, Paladin). Die spielen nicht besser oder schlechter als ich. Nur anders. Jede einzelne Quest muss erledigt werden, auch wenn die seit 50 Leveln grau ist, jeder neue Char hat nach 2 Wochen die Explorer und Abmassador Titel und überhaupt muss jedes Bit an Inhalt komplett ausgenutzt werden, sonst verpasst man ja was. Ingame kann meine Frau auch super kochen. Wenn das IRL nur auch so wäre...


----------



## Kezpa (25. Januar 2010)

also ich persöhnlich finde ne Weibliche stimme im Ts immer schön ; )

Das ma was andres als diese Tiefen stimmen von den Herren....

Aber was einem Auffällt ...ich hab glaube ich noch nie ne Frau gesehen die nen Tank gespielt hat x )

Die sind größtenteils immer Heal, und wenn dann priester dudu oder shamane ( Nachtelf und Dranei größtenteils )

oder vllt nen DD aber dann häuftig Gnom / nachtelf oder Mensch...

aber je mehr Weibliche Mitspieler desto besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann man schon unterscheiden zu den Burschen ohne stimmbruch hört sich ja viel weicher an so ne stimme^^ und da is eh nach jedem zweiten satz nen lacher mitdrin^^


----------



## Rainaar (25. Januar 2010)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Ich sag nichts mehr im TS...Grund:
> Ich: Huhuuu



BTW: Wer hat eigentlich dieses "Huhuu" erfunden?

Mann kommt on und im Chat heisst es ständig "huhu". Sind mer hier auf´m CSD oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das heisst Moin, Hi, Hallo, tach oder was weiss ich was, aber nicht "Huhu"

Das sieht meine Frau, die einen Palaheiler spielt (ICC25) im übrigen genauso...


----------



## Blödchen (25. Januar 2010)

So hi,
extra wegen diesen Thema mal angemeldet xD
Sehr interessant sowas am Morgen vor der Arbeit zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich habe in unsere Gilde zB. auch 2 Frauen die eine ist Anfang 30 und ist nun schon 2 Jahre mit unserem Gildenmitbegründer zusammen (haben sich über wow kennengelernt).
Wir alle können sie nicht mehr aus der Gilde wegdenken, sie ist schon versauter und beleidigender geworden zu uns als wir zu ihr und macht jeden Spaß mit.
Sie spielt nicht so gut als das man sie mit nach icc mitnehmen könnte, und das erkläre ich mir ganz einfach so weil sie garnicht raiden will und ihr es mehr Spaß macht mit der Gilde paar Sachen zu Unternehmen als EQ in nem Schlachtzug zu erfarmen..
Die Andere ist kurz vor 30 und ja ihr Main ist eine Kriegerin den sie als Tank spielt und ohne zu übertreiben richtig gut.
Woran ich das sehe? Am Trash in heroes oder alten Raids.. wie sie ihre Skills einsetzt, super!
Da denkt man dann immer nur ja genau das hätte ich auch so und so gemacht ect..
Ich denke auch das jede Frau sogut spielen kann wie ein Mann nur ist es in der Regel nicht so!
Weil ein großer Teil der Frauen garnicht den Spaß an der Perfektion sehen, sondern einfach ne tolle zeit haben wollen, sei es durchs lvln oder durch Random Heros...
Wir Männer nehmen WoW einfach größtenteils zu ernst und spielen dem entsprechend auch 5xmal so viel...(dazu zähle ich mich auch).
Wenn bei uns ne Frau im Ts sich als solche enttarnt wird meistens alles ruhig und alle werden so nett und ja auch ich oft..
Glaube das ist ganz normal wo der  Mann sich einfach nicht gegen wehren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zudem steh ich nicht drauf wenn ne Frau im Ts ist so nen Mist loszulassen, wie ich es tue wenn WIR unter uns sind (iwie peinlich xD).
Aber die Leute die dann die Olle im Ts anbaggern oder übertrieben nett sind naja einfach nur eklig und am schlimmsten ist es wenn die Frau es merkt und ihre "Reize" ausspielt Pieps Stimme usw.. *kotz* --> muten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frauen bringen in wow einfach mehr Ruhe rein wenn ich da an so manche Pimmels denke die sich in wow so aufspielen, Frauen sind da meist zurückhaltend und das ist so das Beste.
Achja, ich finde Lvln erlich gesagt auch eines der goilsten Sachen in WoW und bin keine Frau... solange kein Raid ist wird gelvlt!


----------



## Gorb001 (25. Januar 2010)

Besonders schön ist es, wenn man in einem rnd-raid ist und sich dort im TS befindet.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn dann die pubertierenden Bengel die Sau rauslassen und plötzlich eine weibliche Stimme dazu kommt
schwenkt der Ton doch deutlich um.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema: Wir habenin unserem 10ner auch ein Mädel (genau wie ich Mitte 40) und es ist immer lustig im TS.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und spielen können die genauso gut wie alle anderen auch.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (25. Januar 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was mir aufgefallen ist? ^^
> Ca. 90% der Mädchen die WoW zocken sehen zudem verdammt gut aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



i lol'd


----------



## Kanubelkarl (25. Januar 2010)

Also ich finde das Frauen im Raid etwas die stimmung heben.
Natürlich gibt es auch ausnahmen, genau so wie bei den Herren.


----------



## Jabaa (25. Januar 2010)

Ich finde es verdammt gut das sich das weibliche geschlecht im spiel herum treibt.
Das lockert immer die atmosphäre auf weil es dann nicht so schlägereien im wörtlichem sinne gibt^^

Ich selbst bin männlich spiele aber eine weibliche Nachtelfe. Weil es einfach besser aussieht als männliche elfe ^^.
Ich habe schon dumme anmachen bekommen... aber nur wenn ich nicht im ts war xD.
Da sollten sich manch männliche leute etwas zurück halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


Naja zurück zum thema.

Ich habe eigentlch auch lieber Frauen als Tank weil die gehen das ruhig und mit mehr spaß dran.
Nicht das sie nix pullen aber es ist irgendwie immer angenehmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (25. Januar 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> ....Aber was einem Auffällt ...ich hab glaube ich noch nie ne Frau gesehen die nen Tank gespielt hat x )...




In meiner SG ist eine Frau, die Volltank ist aber auch heilt (Pala) und eine, die lieber DD macht aber auch Tankequip hat (ebenfalls Pala) 






SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Naja, ich meinte eher ich kenn keine in WoW die in rl ein Mädchen ist. Aber auch in rl kenn ich kein Mädchen das WoW spielt. Sagmal, is eins von den 6 Mädchen vl Single? höhö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




oh mann, genauso verhalten sich alle meiner langjährigen Questpartnerin gegenüber und ich sag euch, die findet es zum kotzen! Nie wer da, mit dem man sich einfach mal unterhalten kann, immer kommt: wo wohnst du? wie alt? wollen wir maln kaffee trinken? 
Manche sind echt frech, das mit dem Kaffe schreib ich jetzt, weil auch Kiddies das lesen.


----------



## xx-elf (25. Januar 2010)

Das komische was ich immer erlebe ist, dass Frauen es verziehen wird wenn sie im Ts nicht sprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Besonders in Pdk Hero (10/25), ist es für Schlüsselklassen eigt. Pflicht im Ts auch zu sprechen. Wenn ich mitm Tankbärchen dabei war musste ich das nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ansonsten ist das meist so wenn 2 x Frau im Ts sind, reden oft die und auch wirklich nur die beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich bin nicht so gerne im Ts, weil das oft in Testosteronschlachten ausartet (kein Witz) und ich es lieber vermeide im Netz zuzugeben, das ich nicht zu den Dreibeinern gehöhre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Stalking in Wow ist leider nicht selten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg
Xx-elfchen 


Ps: <-weiblichen Geschlechts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cathalina (25. Januar 2010)

Ich bin eine Frau und fast 40 (böhhhh, ja genau) spiele seit 2 Jahren Wow, ich hab eine Heilerin als Main und hab immer viel Spass, wenn ich raide. Man wird ingame und TS genauso akzeptiert wie die anwesenden Herren, die Zeiten, in denen eine Frau eine Seltenheit war, ist vorbei, würde ich sagen. ich bin noch nie wegen schlechten Spielens gekickt worden, jeder gibt gerade beim raiden sein Bestes, Gearscore und ganz oben im recount zu sein ist eben nicht alles, für mich ist wichtig, dass ich meinen Char spielen kann und dass niemand stirbt, wie weit oben ich dann im ranking bin, ist mir egal. Als Frau will ich alles perfekt machen, sprich, mich ärgert jeder Tote. Ich setz mich auch mal einen ganzen tag hin, um Berufe bis auf die höchste Fertigkeit zu skillen, auch bei meinen Twinks (DK 80 Hexe 39, Mage 30, Jäger 26, ....)

Also de facto - bisher keine schlechten Erfahrungen, im gegenteil, nur Gutes - es macht Spass im Wow!


----------



## Kanubelkarl (25. Januar 2010)

also ich sehe da keinen unterschied zu den herren.
Ich vergebe auch lieber einen dps punkt bevor ich sterbe, verbringe meine zeit mit erfolgen und skille gerne berufe


----------



## Smirgolnyir (25. Januar 2010)

Meine Efahrungen sind, das es solche und solche gibt, auf beiden Seiten. 
Jedoch behaubte ich als Mann, das es angenehmer mit Mädels zu Spielen ist, als mit dem Männlichen geschlecht.

Die Jungs haben vielleicht das bessere Wissen was die Raid abläufe bei den Bossen angeht, welche Quest man wo anfängt, und wie die Mathematik bei den Klassen berechnet wird.
Aber die Mädels haben dafür Stile, Geduld, und Nerven.

z.B. Wenn ich Random gehe, als Tank, und es verpeil, oder Zaghaft bin, den Boss eben nicht so kenne, sowie die Instanz und dadurch ein Wippe entsteht, sind es meistens Mädels, oder 
ältere Männliche Spieler die Geduld aufbringen und einem Casual wie mir beibringen wie es läuft.
Auch sind es die Mädels die schon mal in Kauf nehmen das die Reppkosten etwas höher anfallen, oder es etwas länger dauern könnte in der Instanz, während die meisten Männlichen Kolegen die Gruppe nach dem ersten Wippe, wieder verlassen.

Mädels als DD achten mehr auf ihr Agromanagement als Heiler sind sie Unschlagbar und behalten dazu die Nerven. Selbst wenn es eng wird.
Meine Frau ist Heilerin aus Leidenschaft, und hat den besseren überblick über den ganzen Raid als ich. Dafür kriegt sie nichts von der Instanz mit, da sie nur die Gesundheits und Aggro Daten interessiert.

Mädels gehen bedachter vor, stürmen nicht sinnlos in die nächsten Gruppen rein und Pullen eine halbe Instanz.
Fazit: Ein Ruhiges entspanntes Spielen, so das selbst die Längste Instanz Spass macht.

Vielleicht liegt das am Alter der Spieler, ich weis es nicht. Selber bin ich schon im höheren bereich was normal üblich ist im Online Zocken, von daher sicher nicht mehr ganz der Flinkeste auf der Tastatur.
Aber wie gesagt, was meine Verpeiltheit angeht, wird dies von den Mädels besser Toleriert, als von den Männlichen Kolegen.

Ich Persöhnlich Spiele lieber mit den Mädels im Raid, oder in einer Gesunden Mischung aus beiden Geschlechtern.
Als Heiler bevorzuge ich ein Mädel, und als DD vorallem diejenigen die Ihre DPS und Aggro im Zaum halten. den wofür gibt es einen Tank?

Aber wie gesagt, es gibt solche und solche.... 	auch wenn meine Erfahrung was Mädels angeht bisher zu 99% Positiv war.


----------



## Kanubelkarl (25. Januar 2010)

naja gedult 
ich denke es gibt ausnahmen
aber ich habe leider das pech frauen ind en raids zu haben die alles besser wissen


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (25. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist das meist so wenn 2 x Frau im Ts sind, reden oft die und auch wirklich nur die beiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das kenn ich auch andersrum, häufig fällt mir "Stutenbissigkeit" auf, da kommen Frauen untereinander schlecht aus. 





> oh mann, genauso verhalten sich alle meiner langjährigen Questpartnerin gegenüber und ich sag euch, die findet es zum kotzen! Nie wer da, mit dem man sich einfach mal unterhalten kann, immer kommt: wo wohnst du? wie alt? wollen wir maln kaffee trinken?





> Das eben war doch nur ein Witz, nimm nicht gleich alles so  ernst^^
> 
> Aber apropopo unterhalten, ich kann mich in WoW mit niemanden unterhalten, ich find einfach keine Freunde in WoW.
> 
> ...



Ok, wenn das nur ein Scherz war. Aber leider ist das Thema eben ernst.

Es tut mir leid, dass du keine Freunde ingame findest. Kann das aber nachvollziehen. Meine Freunde ingame kenne ich alle schon länger, da ist seit mindestens einem Jahr auch niemand Vernünftiges hinzugekommen, der einfach mal nur zum quatschen taugt oder einen Spass mitmacht. ....Früher..  war die World irgendwie herziger, hab ich das Gefühl. Heute muss man schon ein wenig mehr hinter die Kulissen schauen, um jemanden zu finden, der/die seine WoW Fassade fallenlässt, um einfach mal er/sie zu sein und nicht nur von Bosstaktiken oder DPS zu reden. 
Vielleicht solltest du beim questen Leute in deine Gruppe laden, so habe ich eigentlich die meisten netten Leute kennen gelernt. Man verabredet sich für den nächsten Tag und dabei redet man schonmal über was andres als wow, nämlich Sachen wie Schule oder Arbeit und so kommt man sich näher, ohne nach Alter, Geschlecht, Kaffeefahrt zu fragen.


----------



## Sindow (25. Januar 2010)

Jaja, wie war das? Ist es für Frauen ned schlimm, immer nur auf den intellekt reduziert zu werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal ernsthaft, abgesehen von 1,2 Fällen wo man merkt dass plötzlich ein Hormonüberschuss bei einigen kerlen herrscht , find ich es angenehm in gemischten Gruppen zu spielen. 
IdR. ist das allgemeine Verhalten dass etwas zivilisierter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zultharox (25. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein ernsthaft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es spielen so viele Leute inzwischen WoW, da wundert es mich nicht mehr, dass da drunter auch Frauen sind.
Und in der Regel sind die denn auch freundlicher und geduldiger als manch ein männlicher Mitspieler... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazrott (25. Januar 2010)

zu classic zeiten war unser MT eine Sie und wir hatte damals schon einige frauen in der gilde...nix besonderes is ja nich so als würde man auf einma mit nem chinesen spielen is halt ne frau ...wayne? meine freundin zoggt mittlerweile auch ^^ das bezog sich eher auf die verständigungsprobleme bzw. is ja nich so als würd da nen fremdsprachiger mensch mitzoggn







mfg


----------



## Mandarinchen (25. Januar 2010)

Also bei mir in der Gilde haben wir (inkl. mir selber) 4 Frauen, die aktiv spielen.

Gut, ich erfülle das Klischee und spiele ne Gnomin - sogar noch mit Zöpfen (nein, nicht in rosa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Aber ansonsten - keine von uns ist ne Heilerin. Dieses Klischee stimmt bei uns in der Gilde im Moment nicht so ganz. (Die letzten drei Heiler bei uns, waren allerdings auch Mädels - 2x Dudu, 1 x   Priester). Eine spielt DK, eine ne Verstärkerschamanin (ihr Mann ist unser MT Heiler), ich selber ne Hexe. Und die vierte - ja die fällt eher in die Kategorie der "Vielchar-Besitzer". 4 80er, aber mit Raiden hat sie nicht so viel am Hut (schade eigentlich).

Negative Erfahrungen im Spiel hab ich bisher noch keine gemacht. Auch nicht, wenn ich mal (was extrem selten vorkommt) in nem Randomraid im TS war. Da ist mir nie wirklich ein Unterschied aufgefallen, dass die Frauen die mit waren anders behandelt worden wären. Und das finde ich auch gut so. Möchte ich auch gar nicht.

Es ist mir auch noch nie passiert, dass Sprüche kamen von wegen Frauen würden nicht spielen können (außer mal Gildenintern, weil uns die Jungs ärgern wollen - wahrscheinlich, weil wir was besser gemacht haben als sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Aber das kommt eigentlich auch so gut wie nie vor. Unsere Männer befinden sich offenbar alle in der richtigen Zeit (bezogen auf einen Post weiter oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Sapper13 (25. Januar 2010)

Oh auf Dethecus hatten wir mal eine Paladinin...die hats sehr geschickt gemacht. Nen schönes aufreizendes Foto ins Gildenforum gepackt und schon wollte jeder mit ihr zocken. So kam es das noch pre BC etliche Runs nur für sie für ihre Paladinschuhe nach BRD etc. durchgeführt wurden, obwohl keiner die Ini leiden konnte. 

Ich persönlich habe bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit Frauen in WoW gemacht. Grundsätzlich spielen sie Freunde gegeneinander aus und versuche sich ständig irgendwo reinzuzecken. Dabei verwechseln sie offensichtlich WoW mit irgendwelchen GZSZ Folgen. Eigentlich wollen wir nämlich in Ruhe spielen und nicht ständig diese dämlichen Selbstdarstellungsstories im TS hören. Am geilsten fand ich mal nen Päärchen aus Leipzig mit 2 Kindern wo sie im Beisein ihres Mannes die anderen Männer anbaggerte. Primitiv!

Es gibt aber wie gesagt auch Ausnahmen die auch einfach keinen Bock auf dieses Tussengetue haben....die sind aber wie im RL sehr rar gesäht.


----------



## Technocrat (25. Januar 2010)

Lieber TE, was willst Du mit diesem Thread erreichen? Schon vor 3 Jahren nannte Blizzard 35% weibliche Spieler, und ich persönlich spiele seit dem ersten Tag von WoW - wenn ich auch beim besten Willen kein Mädchen mehr genannt werden kann. Aber schau Dich mal bei Dir auf dem Server um - ich wette, 80% der Gilden, die es länger als 2 Jahre gibt, werden von und Frauen geleitet. Ich glaube, Du hängst nur mit den falschen Leuten rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst wäre Dir schon aufgefallen, das es weit mehr Zockerweibchen gibt als Du glauben magst   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidious75 (25. Januar 2010)

Hab am 8. August 2005 mit meiner Freundin mit Wow angefangen und sind immernoch dabei.
Finde, frauen sollen das machen was sie möchten, Wow soll keine Männerdomäne sein. 

Für Gleichberechtigung.


----------



## xx-elf (25. Januar 2010)

Sapper13 schrieb:


> Es gibt aber wie gesagt auch Ausnahmen die auch einfach keinen Bock auf dieses Tussengetue haben....die sind aber wie im RL sehr rar gesäht.




Nun hast du vllt. ein paar schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, aber glaub jetzt bitte nicht, dass das für alle gilt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei Frauen ist es wie im allgemeinen auch mit anderen Menschen. Es gibt:

Böse, nette, nervige, süsse, knuddelige, ecklige, attraktive (Stimme etc.) und so weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ist genau wie mit der Spielleistung, nicht alle Spieler unter 18 sind unsoziale Idioten. Trotzdem ist die Grenze für Raidgilden, fast immer 18 Jahre (manchmal sogar 20 oder so) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg
Xx-elfchen


----------



## Karius (25. Januar 2010)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> Für Gleichberechtigung.



^^ Darum ging es nie. WoW war schon immer für beide Geschlechter im Handel erhältlich. 

Aber einige sind da immer etwas fehlgeleitet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (25. Januar 2010)

<- weiblich und spielt seit Dezember 2005 WoW

Aber zocken generell schon... immer. Quasi solange ich mich erinnern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das krasseste was ich persönlich in der Hinsicht erlebt habe war Anfang BC im Blutelfenstartgebiet, ich hatte mir eine Gruppe für die Abschlussquest in der Todesfestung (? heißt die so? :>) gesucht und auf dem Weg dahin chattete man so über dies und das. Irgendwie kam es dazu dass ich dann gesagt habe ich wäre ja auch weiblich, das genaue Thema weiß ich gar nicht mehr.

Jedenfalls meinte dann einer der Spezialisten in der Gruppe, das könne ja gar nicht sein, ich wär bestimmt ein fetter Typ der es geil findet sich als Mädel vorzustellen(!) und er glaube mir das nur wenn ich ihm ein Foto linken würde(!!).

Naja, ich hab ihm dann verbal den Vogel gezeigt und seine Aussagen fortan ignoriert. Aber ansonsten habe ich keinerlei negative Erfahrungen in der Richtung gemacht. Mir wurde zwar schon mehr als einmal gesagt, dass man vom chatten nicht auf die Idee käme ich sei weiblich, aber das fasse ich als Kompliment auf - man freut sich doch wenn man nicht so durchschaubar ist :>

Mittlerweile ist mein Freund auch wieder WoW-aktiv und in der gleichen Gilde wie ich und wir haben auch durchaus einige Mädels dabei, auch mehrere andere Pärchen, eins davon frisch gebackene Eltern. Die wollten ihr Kind dann aber irgendwie doch nicht nach dem Char unseres Gildenleiters nennen, kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen *_*
In meinem offline Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis kenne ich allerdings keine Mädels die so richtig zocken. Klar, mittlerweile spielt fast jede(r) mal Wii oder  das ein oder andere populäre PC-Spiel, aber in der Schule war ich damit noch eine ziemliche Kuriosität, besonders vor der Oberstufe(= 11-13. Klasse). Das war einerseits toll, weil es einfach war mit Jungs über etwas zu reden, aber andererseits auch ziemlich nervig, weil es natürlich auch genug (pubertierende) Vollidioten gab, die Mädchen noch nicht mal das hochfahren eines PCs zugetraut hätten.


----------



## Esda (25. Januar 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> Aber was einem Auffällt ...ich hab glaube ich noch nie ne Frau gesehen die nen Tank gespielt hat x )



Ich hab mit meiner Druiden bis MH getankt und da nur nicht weiter, weil die andern Tanks bessres Gear hatten. 
In der der Gilde, in der ich früher war, war auch ein Mädel MT mit ihrer Druidin und die hat alles an die Wand getankt - leider auch alles an die Wand geflamt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







xx-elf schrieb:


> Stalking in Wow ist leider nicht selten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



... das stimmt leider. Ich kenn das selber, dass man - egal ob Gilde oder Rnd - gern mal von irgendwelchen Mitspielern zugetextet wird und die seltsamsten Dinge erzählt bekommt. Einiges wiederholt sich da ganz gern: sie sind meistens ein Jahr älter oder jünger, sie sagen immer, dass man eine süße Stimme hat und sie haben immer einen 23cm Lümmel (ich kenn mich da mit dem bundesdeutschen Durchschnitt nicht aus, aber glauben kann ich das einfach nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



Ich selber hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die meisten Frauen weibliche Untote oder weibliche Blutelfen spielen und meistens Priester, Mages oder Hunter. Und sie kommen an unsere männlichen DDs einfach nicht dran. Keine von unsern weiblichen Spielerinnen kann unsern Männlichen ehrlich gesagt das Wasser reichen. Es tut mir ja Leid, dass ich unserer Frauengemeinde in den Rücken fallen muss, aber das ist es eben, was Recount ausspuckt ^^ zudem ist eine gewisse Movementkrüppeligkeit unter Frauen weiter verbreitet. 
Und, und das nervt gewaltig: viele Frauen sind nur in einer Gilde, weil ihr Freund da spielt. Sie gehen oft nur mit ihrem Schatzi in einen Raid/Dungeon und wenn einer von beiden failt, wird er/sie erbittert von dem andern Schatzi verteidigt. Da kann ich schon verstehen, warum in einigen Gilden Pärchen verboten sind oder zumindest erweiterte Trialzeit haben.

Was bei Frauen noch ein Riesenproblem ist: ja, sie sind in rndgrps sehr angenehm. Aber wehe, zwei Weiber kriegen sich in der Gilde mal in die Haare. Ich hab das selber schon mitbekommen, dass dann ím TS nach dem Raid in Subchannels derbst über die Andere gelästert wird und dass Eine versucht, alle andern gegen die andere Aufzuhetzen. Das ist extrem nervtötend und kann zu einem Gildenkiller werden. Natürlich ist das nicht bei allen weiblichen Querelen so, aber bei zwei Spielern hab ich das noch nie erlebt. Die grotzen sich im TS ein-, zweimal an, und gut ist.


----------



## Technocrat (25. Januar 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Was bei Frauen noch ein Riesenproblem ist: ja, sie sind in rndgrps sehr angenehm. Aber wehe, zwei Weiber kriegen sich in der Gilde mal in die Haare. Ich hab das selber schon mitbekommen, dass dann ím TS nach dem Raid in Subchannels derbst über die Andere gelästert wird und dass Eine versucht, alle andern gegen die andere Aufzuhetzen. Das ist extrem nervtötend und kann zu einem Gildenkiller werden.


Stimmt schon, aber nicht, wenn die GL eine Frau ist die älter ist als die beiden. Die GL weiß dann nämlich, wie man mit solchen Zankhennen umgeht und hat auch nicht die Verhaltensbeschränkungen, die sich Männer generell gegenüber Frauen auferlegen. Einer der Gründe, meine ich, warum alte Bestandesgilden fast immer von Frauen geleitet werden.


----------



## Esda (25. Januar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, aber nicht, wenn die GL eine Frau ist die älter ist als die beiden. Die GL weiß dann nämlich, wie man mit solchen Zankhennen umgeht und hat auch nicht die Verhaltensbeschränkungen, die sich Männer generell gegenüber Frauen auferlegen. Einer der Gründe, meine ich, warum alte Bestandesgilden fast immer von Frauen geleitet werden.



Das ist aber leider nicht der Regelfall. Es gibt noch genug Gilden, die von Männern geleitet werden oder von Frauen, die sich nicht darum kümmern oder es nicht mitbekommen. Zickenkriege werden ja nicht immer offensichtlich ausgetragen sondern evtl in 10er-Stammgruppen ausgetragen. Ich könnte da eine Menge erzählen ^^


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (25. Januar 2010)

Also ich spiel seit kurz vor Wotlk und, wie man unschwer erkennen kann xD, bin ein Mädchen.^^
Als ich damals in meine Gilde kam hab ich sofort gesagt, dass ich ein Mädchen bin, weil ich es nicht leiden kann, wenn man nicht weiß ob der gegenüber männlich oder weiblich ist.^^ (Habe mal versehentlich einen Freund für über 3 Monate für ein Mädchen gehalten, weil er nur weibliche Chars gezockt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Da kamen natürlich direkt schon einige Zoten (Rrrr, willst du mal meine einäugige Schlagen sehen....? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und ich im TS geht manchmal recht anzüglich zu, da der großteil zwischen 18 und 28 ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber damit komm ich klar, sind ja meine Freunde. xD Nur einen Ausreißer gabs mal, der hat mich derart angeschleimt dass es fast schon unheimlich wurde(er ist 13 Jahre Älter als ich O.O) und als ich lieber mit dem Gildenleiter, mein bester Freund, und ich habe ihn sogar durch WoW kennengelernt und ich habe ihm meinen Buffednamen zu verdanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , rumgealber thab, hat er mir sogar Schläge angedroht. Wohlgemerkt vor unserem Leiter. Im TS. Tja seitdem war der Kerl nicht mehr on. 

Aber sonst ist alles supi.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Schwester zockt auch und ist auch in der Gilde, sonst haben wir nur zwei weitere Mädels, eins gehört zu unserem Gildenpärchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im raid sind wir auch gerne gesehen, da wir drei Mädels dann doch recht guten Schaden machen, tihi.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und das anzügliche Gelaber im TS gehört einfach dazu, ohne wäre ja auch langweilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe mal das wars. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es grüßt euch
das Törtchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (25. Januar 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> 1.) ... das stimmt leider. Ich kenn das selber, dass man - egal ob Gilde oder Rnd - gern mal von irgendwelchen Mitspielern zugetextet wird und die seltsamsten Dinge erzählt bekommt. Einiges wiederholt sich da ganz gern: sie sind meistens ein Jahr älter oder jünger, sie sagen immer, dass man eine süße Stimme hat und sie haben immer einen 23cm Lümmel (ich kenn mich da mit dem bundesdeutschen Durchschnitt nicht aus, aber glauben kann ich das einfach nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Muss dir da Teilweise wiedersprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1.) 100% Zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2.) Also ich spiele nur weibliche Chars, da hast du recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Abeeeeeer (und jetzt kommts) im Recount sind Frauen durchaus auch in den höheren Squären vertreteten. Ich spiele eigt. nur Healer und Tank und kann deswegen auch nur für die Bereiche antworten, aber eine gute Freundin von mir spielt dd und die ist nicht übel (auch aus der Sicht der Jungs )


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.) Ist mir auch oft aufgefallen, dass es sowelche Frauen gibt, aber ich z.B. bin grade Singel (nicht weitersagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
und zocke in einer Raidgilde. In der sind übrigens auch andere Frauen ohne ihren Freund unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

4.) 100% Zustimmung. Allerdings gilt deine Aussage auch ganz klar für den männlichen Part. DIe können sich mindestens genauso gut fetzten wie wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg
xx-elfchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (25. Januar 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Ich selber hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die meisten Frauen weibliche Untote oder weibliche Blutelfen spielen und meistens Priester, Mages oder Hunter. Und sie kommen an unsere männlichen DDs einfach nicht dran. Keine von unsern weiblichen Spielerinnen kann unsern Männlichen ehrlich gesagt das Wasser reichen. Es tut mir ja Leid, dass ich unserer Frauengemeinde in den Rücken fallen muss, aber das ist es eben, was Recount ausspuckt ^^ zudem ist eine gewisse Movementkrüppeligkeit unter Frauen weiter verbreitet.


Da kann ich jetzt aber mal dagegen halten! Mein Main ist Troll-Schurkin und gildenintern gibt es nur 2 Leute die mir in Sachen Schaden das Wasser reichen können (Blood DK und Survival Jäger). Im Moment allerdings nicht, wir Schurken sind ja trotz Nerf immer noch ziemlich stark. In Randomgrps kommt's halt drauf an was für Leute dabei sind, aber andere Schurken sehe ich eigentlich nie stärker. Sind auch da entweder Jäger, DKs oder Arkanmagier, wobei gute Magier bei uns echt rar gesät sind.

Krass finde ich, dass ich mit meiner mittelstark ausgerüsteten Twink Hexe (eine Untote ;P) unsere Main-Hexer abziehe.

Movement... okay das ist manchmal so ne Sache, aber das liegt glaube ich an meiner generellen Verpeiltheit. Wer manchmal seine Brille sucht, während er sie trägt muss sich nicht wundern wenn er den Debuff und das Zeichen auf sich manchmal zu spät bemerkt :>



Esda schrieb:


> Und, und das nervt gewaltig: viele Frauen sind nur in einer Gilde, weil ihr Freund da spielt. Sie gehen oft nur mit ihrem Schatzi in einen Raid/Dungeon und wenn einer von beiden failt, wird er/sie erbittert von dem andern Schatzi verteidigt. Da kann ich schon verstehen, warum in einigen Gilden Pärchen verboten sind oder zumindest erweiterte Trialzeit haben.


Ein solches Pärchen haben wir auch in der Gilde. Als sie neu dabei waren und viel gespielt haben, war das tatsächlich sehr nervig. Legte sich dann aber irgendwie auch wieder und mittlerweile spielen beide nur noch seeehr unregelmäßig.
Bei mir und meinem Freund ist es übrigens genau andersrum. Er ist zu mir in die Gilde gekommen, weil ich auch Offizier bin. Und wenn einer von uns beiden failt dann keifen wir uns schonmal gegenseitig an, aber das gehört bei uns sowieso dazu. Unser Gildenleiter kommentiert dann öfter sowas wie "Und jetzt hat sie ihm wieder eins mit dem Nudelholz übergezogen..." - dabei benutz ich doch gar kein Nudelholz, sondern nur meine Hände!



Esda schrieb:


> Was bei Frauen noch ein Riesenproblem ist: ja, sie sind in rndgrps sehr angenehm. Aber wehe, zwei Weiber kriegen sich in der Gilde mal in die Haare. Ich hab das selber schon mitbekommen, dass dann ím TS nach dem Raid in Subchannels derbst über die Andere gelästert wird und dass Eine versucht, alle andern gegen die andere Aufzuhetzen. Das ist extrem nervtötend und kann zu einem Gildenkiller werden. Natürlich ist das nicht bei allen weiblichen Querelen so, aber bei zwei Spielern hab ich das noch nie erlebt. Die grotzen sich im TS ein-, zweimal an, und gut ist.


Da bin ich sehr, sehr froh, dass ich sowas noch nicht erlebt habe.
Glaube wir haben echt Glück, dass unsre Gilde scheinbar nur Leute anzieht die genauso bekloppt sind wie der restliche Haufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (25. Januar 2010)

Erdbeertörtchen schrieb:


> ..xD, bin ein Mädchen.^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...





xx-elf schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ....................
> ...





wtf.. chen


----------



## Resch (25. Januar 2010)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> wtf..



Sie hat doch gesagt sie ist ein Mädchen? :-D



BTT: Ich glaub in unserer Gilde gibts nur 3 Frauen. Ich bekomm es eigentlich nicht so mit im Raid, außer wenn wieder mal gelacht wird, dann hört man es ja deutlich raus.

Bei uns sind zwar auch nur männliche Kollegen unter den Top 10, aber das liegt wohl daran , das von 20DDs nur 2 weiblich sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (25. Januar 2010)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> wtf..




Sätze werden bei mir immer mitm Smiley beendet, sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


xx-ölfchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (25. Januar 2010)

Smilies sind der Teufel!

Oder wie? Oo


----------



## Esda (25. Januar 2010)

@ Nalcyra: Heee, ich sag ja nicht, dass alle Frauen nur Untote und Elfen spielen! Ich spiel doch selbst nen Troll und eine Taurin und eine Orkfrau.

@ Elfchen: Das mit dem Recount ist halt meine Erfahrung. Mehr nicht. Es kann auch einfach sein, dass wir nur gute Männlein und eher schlechte Weiblein haben (und ich bete, dass die sich nicht hier im Forum rumtreiben...)

@ Marlmelade: chrrrrr... ich habs mir verkniffen, darauf einzugehen, dass man Frauen meistens am Chat erkennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <= sry, der musst sein


----------



## xx-elf (25. Januar 2010)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Smilies sind der Teufel!
> 
> Oder wie? Oo




Smileys sind weiblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@EDIT: Apropro Teufel. mein 666 Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nasiria (25. Januar 2010)

Also ich hatte in meinen Gilden immer einen recht hohen Frauenanteil von mindestens 25%, in einer war ich sogar der Hahn im Stall, wenn man es so meinen will <.<
In meiner letzten Gilde hatte ich dann meine Zukünftige kennen gelernt, witzigerweise die einzige Frau dort, die mit einem Anderen zusammen war *hüstel*
Aber generell gesehen gefallen mir die Spielerinnen besser, auch wenn manche sagen, dass ich gerade diesen immer sehr nachhäschel, was aber totaler Blödsinn ist. Nur spielen sie gesitteter (zumindest meistens) und sind auch kritikfähiger und -bereiter. Außerdem kann man mit ihnen wunderbare Gespräche führen... ja bin halt bisschen sentimentalerer Typ Mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (25. Januar 2010)

Nasiria schrieb:


> Also ich hatte in meinen Gilden immer einen recht hohen Frauenanteil von mindestens 25%, in einer war ich sogar der Hahn im Stall, wenn man es so meinen will <.<
> In meiner letzten Gilde hatte ich dann meine Zukünftige kennen gelernt, witzigerweise die einzige Frau dort, die mit einem Anderen zusammen war *hüstel*
> Aber generell gesehen gefallen mir die Spielerinnen besser, auch wenn manche sagen, dass ich gerade diesen immer sehr nachhäschel, was aber totaler Blödsinn ist. Nur spielen sie gesitteter (zumindest meistens) und sind auch kritikfähiger und -bereiter. Außerdem kann man mit ihnen wunderbare Gespräche führen... ja bin halt bisschen sentimentalerer Typ Mann
> 
> ...




bäh ein "Frauenversteher", schon klar


----------



## nalcarya (25. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Smileys sind weiblich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Glückwunsch! 

Den einzig wahren und besten Smiley gibt es hier aber gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## itismenotyou (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo 

sooo, auch mal was sagen möchte ^^. Ich bin schon fast ! 41 , weibl. , gutaussehend *g* und habe Wow angefangen , weil ich meinen Freund kaum noch RL antreffen konnte. Er hatte kurz vor unserem Kennenlernen mit Wow angefangen und war noch voll im Fieber. Anfangs hab ich auch lieber gequestet hab mir nen Druiden als Main ausgesucht, Erfolge gesammelt und Inis gemieden. Es hat fast ein Jahr gedauert bis ich das Spiel wirklich verstanden habe und vor allem gelernt hatte mit meinem Char zu spielen. Mittlerweile gibt es auch wieder mehr RL :-) und im Spiel gibt es einen ständigen DPS/ Equip/Schaden Kampf zwischen mir und meinem Freund. Und in unserer Gilde gibt es viele weibliche Mitstreiter.


----------



## xx-elf (25. Januar 2010)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> bäh ein "Frauenversteher", schon klar




Ich mag so welche Typen, die Frauen verstehen (tu ich manchmal selbst nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Allerdings nur als guten Freund und nicht als DER Freund. Mit seinem (wie drück ich das am besten aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Boyfriend (ich schweif mal ins Denglish ab) muss man sich auch richtig kloppen können (verbal ! ), außerdem ergänzt sich das viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg
xx-elf, alias the Devil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ps:



nalcarya schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> 
> Den einzig wahren und besten Smiley gibt es hier aber gar nicht
> 
> ...



Hihi danke hab den gleich mal kopiert in mein Privaten Smilieordnööör 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (25. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> [...] muss man sich auch richtig kloppen können (verbal ! ) [...]


Och, ich find auch nonverbal muss manchmal sein. Vielleicht sollte ich mir doch ein Nudelholz zulegen :>

edit: Ja, der is toll, ne? Find's schade dass es den nicht gibt, das gelbe Equivalent hier kann dem Original nicht das Wasser reichen.


----------



## Esda (25. Januar 2010)

Nasiria schrieb:


> und sind auch kritikfähiger und -bereiter.



definitiv nicht. Nicht alle.


----------



## xx-elf (25. Januar 2010)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Och, ich find auch nonverbal muss manchmal sein. Vielleicht sollte ich mir doch ein Nudelholz zulegen :>
> 
> edit: Ja, der is toll, ne? Find's schade dass es den nicht gibt, das gelbe Equivalent hier kann dem Original nicht das Wasser reichen.




Dann hast du aber nicht lange was von deinem Freund, bzw. musst zusehen wie er langsam verblödet (Ausenstehende schieben das dann auf WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Und nonverbal Prügeln halte ich nicht sooviel. Maximal Kitzelkrieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Der Smilie ist geeeeeiiiil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Esda schrieb:


> definitiv nicht. Nicht alle.



Das wäre ja auch zu leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sku (25. Januar 2010)

ausschliesslich gute erfahrungen gemacht...

bei uns sitzen 2 nette mädels in deer gilden- bzw. raidleitung und machen nen klasse job.

so far...


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (25. Januar 2010)

he ihr beiden zickt ja gar nicht


----------



## Marthuk (25. Januar 2010)

Ich hab meine Freundin in WoW kennegelernt, und sind jetzt knapp ein jahr zusammen =)

Lieb dich mein Schatzi, falls du das liest :-*


----------



## nalcarya (25. Januar 2010)

Mh, ich glaub wer mit mir auf Dauer zusammenwohnt kann dem langsamen geistigen Verfall eh nicht entkommen, ob nun mit oder ohne Nudelholzeinsatz *_*

Mir fällt da auch noch was ein: ich habe mal versucht meiner besten Freundin Shooter näherzubringen. An TF2 hatte sie dann sogar echt Spaß, CoD4 war ihr zu grau und ernst und L4D macht fand sie nicht so toll, was aber glaub ich anders wäre wenn sie mal mit auf eine unserer kleinen LANs kommen würde. Mit 10-12 Leuten in einem Raum ist "Smoker, Smoooker, AAAARRRgggh Hunter auf mir!!!" brüllen halt viel lustiger als wenn man es über's Netz mit stummen Unbekannten spielt.

Es gibt glaube ich so einige Mädels die sich in einem Shooter wie TF2 oder auch L4D ziemlich wohl fühlen würden, wenn sie es nur mal ausprobierten .)


----------



## xx-elf (25. Januar 2010)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Es gibt glaube ich so einige Mädels die sich in einem Shooter wie TF2 oder auch L4D ziemlich wohl fühlen würden, wenn sie es nur mal ausprobierten .)




Also die Killerspiellogik ist Dreck, aber trotzdem mag ich keine Ballerspiele, wobei ich nur CoD erkannt habe (Was zum Henker ist L4D und TF2 ??? ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In WoW spiele ich ja auch nur passive (Healer/Tank) Rollen, wobei ich mich bei jedem Mob, den ich als Tank haue entschuldige :> 

Ich bin einfach zu friedlich für sowas.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (25. Januar 2010)

Die Frau, das unbekannte Wesen.........


----------



## Angita (25. Januar 2010)

Hi,

mal eine kleine Frage:
Warum ist es euch MÄNNERN immer so wichtig ob hinter dem Pixlehaufen ein Weiblein oder ein Männlein steckt?
Die Hauptsache ist, dass der Pixelhaufen seinen Job einfach GUT macht!!!!

Ich spiele eine Draenei Elementar / Restro Schamanin und einen Mensch Tankadin UND ich bin eine 32ig jährige Frau.
Also nix mit Gnom, Elfchen oder irdenwas kleinen oder niedlichen.

Eigentlich ist es recht interessant als Frau WoW zu spielen. Es gibt nämlich immer noch Männer die Frauen im Raidconent nichts zu trauen.
Ist schon spaßig wenn ich mit meinem Tankadin mal RnD-Raide, mich dann im TS/VENT einlogge und alles ganz ruhig wird.
Nach ca. 5 Min. Ruhe kommt dann die Frage: ahm Tankadin hast du Heal-Specc? ME: Nein hab ich nicht
Meisten leaven dann 2-4 Leute den Schlachtzug... erbärmlich, nur weil man mit mir keinen Schw... vergleich mach kann.
Mein Mann (mein persönlicher Heiler) bricht dann meistens weg vor lachen, weil er so klein karrierte Männer einfach nur als Schwächlinge ansieht.

Sry aber bei solchen Threads und den anschliessenden Antworten bekomm ich echt einen Kurzschluß in der Denkzentralle.
Hört doch endlich mal auf in Geschlechtern zu denken, akzeptiert einfach das es Mann und Frau gibt (notwendig für den Weiterbestand der Humanuidenrasse) und somit für diese Wesen die gleichen Chancen bestehen müssen. (Egal ob im RL oder in WoW)
Keiner von uns hat sich bewusst das Geschlecht ausgesucht.

Es gibt sehr viele Frauen die es als eine echte und sehr harte Beleidigung empfinden auf das Geschlecht (FRAU) reduziert zu werden.
Frauen wollen genauso eine ehrliche Anerkennung oder Kritik an ihren Aufgaben im Raid / in der Gruppe. Sprüche wie zB:
Für ne Frau ganz gut gemacht - sind unterumständen eine richtig harte Beleidigung.
Denk mal darüber nach - egal wie positiv ihr die Frauen in WoW empfindet.


So long
Angita


----------



## Bärchen10 (25. Januar 2010)

Habe täglich mit Frauen in wow zu tun eine davon ist raidleiterin sogar aber komischer weise mal kein Heal . Was Frauen betrifft muss ich auch sagen das der Anteil gestiegen ist was ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht schlecht finde so können sie wenigstens zu uns Männern nicht sagen Schatz hör mal auf zu Spielen oder lass was zusammen machen in wow spielt man ja grössten teils mit seiner Freundin dan in Game.
Ach ja buffed wen mich mein Gedächnis nicht in Stich gelassen hat hattet ihr doch mal so nen ähnlichen Artikel geschrieben wo es darum geht was Damen für Klassen in der Regel spielen ?


----------



## Saberclaw (25. Januar 2010)

Also negative Erfahrungen mit Frauen hatte ich bisher nie. Im TS sind sie lustig, wenn sie dem Klischee nach in so ein sulziges Gelaber verfallen, wenn iwas putziges auf dem Screen auftaucht.
Sehen meist alles bischen realistischer und verhalten sich generell erwachsener. Das macht das ganze schon Angenehm wenn im TS beim Raiden ein ordentlicher Mix aus Männlein und Weiblein besteht.


Das eher negative sind meine Artgenossen. Da gibts ein paar Exemplare die bei der Wortkombination "WoW" und "Frau" schonmal direkt ne Regung südlich des Äquators bekommen und ihnen der Sabber aus dem Mund läuft.
Da heißts dann net mehr "Giev ÄpixXeeeee!" sondern "Kann ich maln pic von dia sehn?! xDD". Diese vorpubertierenden Subjekte können teilweise auch richtig aufdringlich werden, wenn sie von der angebeteten ne Abfuhr bekommen. Hab schon gelesen, dass Frauen da mehr oder weniger richtig gestalked werden.
Glaub sogar hier im Buffed-Forum hat eine Betroffene ihre Erlebnisse geschildert, dass sie entgegen dem oben geschriebenen gemobbt wurde. Sie ständig verarscht wurde, da sie ich meine die einzige Frau in der Gilde war.


Aber wie auch immer, bin froh dass das weibliche Geschlecht auch in WoW vertreten is. Das sorgt für Abwechslung ziwschen den ganzen Testosteron gesteuerten Halböt...*hust* jaja schon gut...Männern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellissima (25. Januar 2010)

Grüße an die liebe Buffed-Gemeinde!

Also ich persönlich muss ja sagen, dass ich seit nun release spiele und es stimmt, anfangs waren Mädels noch sehr selten (gut, ich in meinen Gilden hatte immer Unterstützung aus weiblichen Reihen, aber es gab wirklich ma Gilden, die gar kein Mädel hatten) und heute leite ich meine eigene Gilde - und das soweit ziemlich erfolgreich.

Persönlich muss ich sagen, dass ich froh bin, viele weibliche Kämpferinnen in der Gilde zu haben (4 Paare und noch n paar, die ohne Freund zocken), weil ich der Meinung bin, dass die Stimmung im Raid viel ruhiger ist.
Und gerade bei Pärchen, die spielen, ist es einfach so, dass man sich gegenseitig den Rücken stärkt und auch die Leistung pusht.

Mein Freund is au in meiner Gilde und damit habe ich nicht das leichteste Los gezogen - dps-vergleich, stundenlanges Taktiken diskutieren, selbst wenn man offline geht, ziehen sich die Themen noch lange ins rl hinein.

Zum Glück ist es mir noch nie passiert, dass ich, weil ichn Mädels bin, aus ner Grp geflogen bin oder so - da passierts mir öfters, dass manche net glauben, dass ich eine Gilde leite und das als Frau OMG!!

Naja, so weit so gut, Männer, lasst euch von uns net an der Nase rumführen und Mädels, zeigt Ihnen, dass wir es trotzdem tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg, Bellissima


----------



## Karius (25. Januar 2010)

Bellissima schrieb:


> Und gerade bei Pärchen, die spielen, ist es einfach so, dass man sich gegenseitig den Rücken stärkt und auch die Leistung pusht.



Ich weiss gar nicht wie oft ich im TS schon: "Du schläfst heute auf der Couch" gehört habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beeani (25. Januar 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> also ich persöhnlich finde ne Weibliche stimme im Ts immer schön ; )
> 
> Das ma was andres als diese Tiefen stimmen von den Herren....
> 
> ...



Muß ich mich auch mal melden.
Ich bin in einer kleinen Gilde die von einer Frau geleitet wird (nicht mir) und in unseren 10er Stammgruppen sind mind. 3 Frauen dabei, tlw. sogar mehr. Insgesamt besteht die Gilde bestimmt aus 40% Frauen.

Ich bin ein Krieger Tank und tanke bisher ohne Probleme Naxx, Obsi, PDK und Ulduar. Habe noch einen DK und einen Pala Vergelter. Also das Frauen immer nur Heiler spielen ist bissle arg vorurteilig. Wenn ich mit meiner Schwester mit unseren DD Twinks in Inis gehe, sind wir bei den DPS immer weit vor allen anderen, obwohl wir tlw. 1-2 LVL unter den Schurken, Jägern und DK's liegen. Daher steckt eure Vorurteile wieder ein, wer bissle Interesse an seinem Char hat kann den auch spielen egal welches Geschlecht.

Das ihr Männer Frauen bevorzugt behandelt, wie hier viel diskutiert wird, kann ja wohl keine Frau was dafür, wenn bei euch die Hormone durchdrehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ich hab mich nie ziehen lassen oder ausrüsten lassen. Alles schön selbst erspielt und erfarmt, hab ich gar nicht nötig.

Das wir Frauen gerne questen, farmen und all die Dinge tun ist richtig. Ich bin auch so ein Erfolgssammler, aber deswegen gehe ich trotzdem Raiden, was ist so schlimm dran. Ich hab keine Lust durch 100 Inis zu rennen mit meist stummen Mitspielern, da reicht mir 1-2 am Tag oder gildenintern dann auch gerne mal mehr.

Und das hier alle Frauen verheiratet sind oder arbeitslos, ist ebenfalls ein großes Vorurteil. Meine Schwestern und ich zocken schon seit dem Teenager Alter mit Konsolen, später LAN-Partys auf dem PC und jetzt eben WoW trotz Job!

Die Welt ändert sich, wacht auf. Viele Frauen können heute nicht mehr so gut kochen (ich gehör dazu) dafür die Männer umso besser. Andererseits sind viele Frauen dafür eben jetzt technisch interessierter und begabter. 

Ich denke ob Mann oder Frau, die können alles gleich gut, sofern das selbe Interesse besteht!


----------



## Zauberziege (25. Januar 2010)

Ich persöhnlich spiele sehr gerne mit dem weiblichen Klientel der WoW Gemeinde zusammen.

Sie sind entspannter, lustiger und insgesamt sehr angenehme Spielpartner.

Noch niemals wurde von einem Mädchen/Frau nach dem GS gefragt oder nach DPS. Ihnen ist es wichtiger das der Spielspaß stimmt.

Ein sehr großer Teil der männlichen Spieler verwechseln ihr Gear immer noch mit ihrem besten und zerstören so teilweise massiv den Spielspaß.

Also Frauen an die Macht, und nennt mich jetzt von mir aus Frauenversteher, aber ich sage nur die Wahrheit.


----------



## Areena (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo, 
ich gehöre ebenfalls der weiblichen Fraktion an und spiele WoW seit den Classic-Zeiten eine Schattenpriesterin und eine Jägerin. Bisher habe ich eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen mit den männlichen Spielern gemacht und manchmal hat es auch seine Vorteile, wenn es sich rumspricht, dass hinter dem Char sich eine Frau verbirgt. Das man dann ab und an angeflirtet wird, ist nicht zu vermeiden, aber es ist lustig und bringt einen zum Schmunzeln^^ Und wie hier schon bereits erwähnt worden ist und was ich nur bestätigen kann, habe ich selbst schon bereits positive Erfahrungen mit Frauen in der Gilden-/Raidleitung machen können. 
Und nein, Frauen spielen nicht nur Heiler. Das halte ich für ein Gerücht, die die ich kenne, sind vermehrt entweder Tanks oder DD'ler. :-) 

LG Areena


----------



## xx-elf (25. Januar 2010)

Hier ein Standarttext für weitere Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin [Geschlecht] und spiele [Klasse], in meiner Gilde sind [Menge] % Frauen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (25. Januar 2010)

Grummel grummel, warum wird hier nie mein PW gespeichert... scheiß Anmelderrei <.<....

Aber mal zum Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sicher ist der Anteil an Damen in WoW noch immer nicht gerade atemberaubend hoch, doch ich kenne einige die sich ihre Freizeit damit um die Ohren hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine ist bei uns in der Gilde, die ist mit meinem CO-Lead zusammen. Die Andere kommt aus meiner Umgebung, wohnt hier im Ort. Die 3. im Bunde war meine alte Raidleiterin.

Klar kenn ich noch einige mehr, aber das muss ja jetzt nich alles aufgezählt werden ;P


Allgemein sind Frauen in WoW etwas rar, das stimmt. Aber was machts. Ändern können wirs eh nicht - außer sie verpassen allen männlichen Modellen nen ultra-sexy Patch. Dann fühln sich die Kerle aber verarscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Royale (25. Januar 2010)

ALso ich muss sagen, dass eigtl kein Untershied zwischen Frauen und Männern bei mir in Raids oder Randon Grps geamcht wird, ich persönlich bin sogar froh, wenn ein paar frauen dabei sind, dann wird meist im raid nach einem wipe net so rumgeflucht. Lustig ist immer, wenn unsere superimbahealerIN (jajaja klische n11 preisterien) von den palas gebubblet wird und sie keinen plan hat, warum sie sich net mehr bewegen kann oder warum der pala verreckt ist^^


----------



## Nayomi (25. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Hier ein Standarttext für weitere Posts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oki xx-elf dannmach ich ma weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn ich mich so im spiegel betrachte sollt ich laut anatomie eine frau  sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich spiele mage und holy pala(JA!! mir macht heilen spass)

und in meiner gilde hab ich genug meiner zunft mit der ich quatschen kann und die beste retri paladina des servers


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (25. Januar 2010)

Es sind halt immer die üblichen Vorurteile, ist nichts anders als die Behauptung, dass Frauen die schlechteren Autofahrer sind... (wobei DA selbst ich ja nicht sooo weit von weg bin jenem zuzustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Und mit dem anderen Geschlecht im TS/VT ist's dann doch immer noch ein wenig lustiger, erst recht wenn Paare dabei sind.
Ich kann mich noch zu gut an "Ey Schatz, wenn Du uns nochmal mit soner scheiße nen wipe beschehrst, dann gibt's kein sex" erinnern...
Und ich sag euch, der Kerl hat danach konzentriert gespielt, man mag es kaum glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (25. Januar 2010)

Beeani schrieb:


> Das wir Frauen gerne questen, farmen und all die Dinge tun ist richtig.



neeee, stimmt auch nicht ganz. Ich für meinen Teil sammle keine Pets und hasse farmen. Diese blöden Weltereignisse wie Thanksgiving und so ignorier ich auch größtenteils, abgesehen von Halloween und Oktoberfest. Da will ich tatsächlich ein Mount (Widder und Pferd) haben, aber nicht weil ich es schön finde, sondern weil ich mit meinem Tauren nicht immer an allen Türen hängen bleiben will... dass das auch mit kleinen Mounts passiert, wusste ich bis vorgestern nicht :s

Kann aber natürlich sein, dass ich da die große Ausnahme bin.


----------



## Cold Play (25. Januar 2010)

also in der gilde in der ich bin haben wir 97 Chars (37 Accounts) und wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe, dann haben wir 13 mädels bei uns (damals war ich froh wenn eine drinne war^^)

ich bin gerne mit frauen in gruppen da das spielen an sich meistens viel "sanfter" von statten geht, denn bis jetzt hab ich noch keine irgend jemand anderen flamen gehört weil er was nicht verstand oder keine standart dps fuhr. da macht mir persönlich das spielen wieder spaß.

vom "können" her (oh gott ich bekomm gänsehaut, da ich es eigendlich gar nicht so ausdrücken will, also ein großes sorry an die weiblichen mitleser) muss ich sagen, sie sind besser. jedenfalls wenn man sie mit mir vergleicht xD. ich komme ziemlich schnell ins plaudern mit den damen in der gruppe und während die ihre "standartroation" fahren, komme ich immer mehr ins monotone 2 tastenklicken damit ich mehr mit denen schreiben kann (oder schlimemr verfalle in autoschlag (kein spaß)). natürlich gibt es auch viele nette männliche kollegen, aber bei denen muss man erst mal gucken wie weit die reife ist und wie man sich mit denen verständigen muss (und schon wieder ne klammer, ja ich weis is doof (ich will damit nicht sagen das ein 20 jähriger reifer ist als ein vierzehn jähriger, im gegenteil. meistens sind es die älteren artgenossen die mir mit ihrer klugscheißerei und trotzdem daneben liegen, ziemlich auf den senkel gehen (hoffe war letzte klammer)))

ich hoffe ich hab das was ich meine verständlich rüber gebracht =)

mfg

CP


----------



## Liandrin (25. Januar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> ... Nun, seit dem ist einige Zeit vergangen, ein neues AddOn ist herausgekommen, *WoW ist nochmal mehr Casualfreundlicher geworden *und oh, was ist das? Man hört mehr helle Stimmen im TS, als noch damals....



Also mal vorweg an den TE... Deine Aussage von wegen WOW werde von Frauen mittlerweile häufiger gespielt, da es Casual freundlicher (und somit einfacher) wurde, hat mich (als Frau) schon etwas empört! Finde diese Behauptung ziemlich frech... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf mich trifft dies beispielsweise überhaupt nicht zu. Ich spiele WOW seit Release und finde ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass sich die Spielweise von Frauen und Männern stark unterscheidet... zumindest was das Können betrifft.! Ich gebe dir recht, dass wir Frauen uns bei Gesprächen im TS/Chat oder in Sachen Geduld oftmals anders verhalten als unsere männlichen Mitspieler, aber das ist ja auch im RL so und soll auch so sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um deine Frage zu beantworten, wie ich auf das Spiel gekommen bin; kann ich dir leider nur eine langweilige Antwort geben: Ich hab mich im Media Markt umgeschaut, weil ich wieder mal Lust auf ein neues Spiel hatte... das ist alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Von den Verallgemeinerungen die man hier immer wieder liest, halte ich im Allgemeinen nicht viel... schliesslich sind nicht alle Frauen gleich, genauso wie es auch die Männer nicht sind - zum Glück! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele zum Beispiel jede Klasse im Spiel sehr gerne - sei es Heiler, DD oder Tank; Krieger, Priester oder was auch immer... Auf meinem Account ist alles vertreten, Horde wie auch (ein wenig) Allianz... männliche und weibliche Chars...

Mag sein, dass dies auch daher kommt, dass ich seit 5 Jahren WoW spiele, aber was ich eigentlich damit sagen möchte ist: 

Bitte hört auf mit diesen Vorurteilen und Verallgemeinerungen... es gibt keine Zauberformel die auf alles und jeden zutrifft.

Nur weil die Nachtelf-Priesterin, welche zufälligerweise im RL weiblich ist, die Heilung mal verpennt hat, weil sie grad mit ihrem putzigen Chihuahua-Hündchen inkl. rosa Schlaufe gespielt hat, und ihr dabei ein Nagel abgebrochen ist, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass dies der Regelfall ist... auch wenn die Vorstellung verlockend sein mag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne wünsch ich euch noch einen schöne Zeit - wenn möglich ohne vorgefertigte Meinungen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (25. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab eigentlich nicht das Gefühl das es jetzt mehr Frauen/Mädchen im Spiel giebt.
Der Männliche anteil der Spieler dürfte sicherlich höher sein. 
Kenne selbst viele gute weibliche Spielerinnen die nicht nur ein bischen mit rummgammeln sondern genauso gut sind wie der Männliche part.


----------



## nalcarya (25. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Also die Killerspiellogik ist Dreck, aber trotzdem mag ich keine Ballerspiele, wobei ich nur CoD erkannt habe (Was zum Henker ist L4D und TF2 ??? )
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Left 4 Dead (http://www.l4d.com/) ist ein Zombie-Shooter. Im Hauptmodus spielt man einen von 4 Überlebenden in einem Resident Evil ähnlichen Szenario, will heißen man kämpft sich zu 4t durch Städte oder Landschaften die von diversen untoten Zeitgenossen überrannt sind. Das tolle daran ist, dass es nicht einfach nur ein hirnloses Geballere ist, sondern man schon ein bisschen auf seine Mitspieler achten muss. Wer allein losrennt wird meist von den Zombies niedergestreckt. 

Man kann es auch alleine spielen, wobei die anderen 3 Charaktere dann vom Computer gesteuert werden, aber erst mit Bekannten macht es richtig Spaß.

Außerdem gibt es neben den normalen Hirnlosen auch noch einige Boss-Zombies, die jeweils spezielle Namen und Fähigkeiten haben... und diese Namen werden dann halt durch den Raum gebrüllt wenn man von einem angegriffen wird - ist besonders lustig wenn grad der Pizzabote reinkommt und ein Gesicht macht als würde er sich am liebsten umdrehen und wieder gehen ^^ Gibt auch einen Modus in dem man zu 8t spielt: 4 Überlebende und 4 Boss-Zombies.

TF2 aka Team Fortress 2 (http://www.teamfortress.com/) ist ein reiner Multiplayer-Shooter in ziemlich bunt-fröhlicher Grafik und sehr comichaftem Charakterdesign. Es gibt hier vorgegebene Klassen, die alle unterschiedliche Waffen, Geschwindigkeiten und Trefferpunkte benutzen. Das tolle daran ist, dass es schnelle und lustige Action bietet, auch wenn man eigentlich (noch) gar keinen Plan hat was man macht. Ist meiner Meinung nach ein gutes Beispiel für das "easy to learn, hard to master" Prinzip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Klassen haben jeweils ein festes Charakterdesign, das mit viel Liebe gestaltet wurde. Gibt mittlerweile glaub ich zu jeder Klasse ein eigenes Video indem der jeweilige Charakter und die Spielweise dargestellt werden.


Ich glaube das fast jeder Spaß an einem Spiel wie TF2 haben könnte, weil es so bunt, witzig und vollkommen ohne irgendeinen Realitätsbezug aufgemacht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[/walloftext]


----------



## Eisenschmieder (25. Januar 2010)

Meine Gildenmeisterin ist weiblich
Eine in meinem "engeren" WoW Freundeskreis ist auch weiblich und es ist mir egal da die Mädchen/Frauen wenn sie was nicht verstehen meistens nicht die sind die trotzdem den großen Macker raushängen lassen, sondern es sich sagen lassen und es dann auch umsetzen..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## babbelfisch (25. Januar 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Ich weiss gar nicht wie oft ich im TS schon: "Du schläfst heute auf der Couch" gehört habe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




auf den satz greife ich auch gerne zurueck, wenn mein freund waehrend des zockens frech wird ^^ aber es stimmt schon, dass sich paerchen den ruecken staerken... so spielen mein freund und ich schon ca 4 - 5 jahre und wir greifen uns gegenseitig unter den arm... Zur Zeit spiel ich seinen hexertwink hoch und geb ihm hier und da nen tipp, da mein main ne hexe ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








xx-elf schrieb:


> Also die Killerspiellogik ist Dreck, aber trotzdem mag ich keine Ballerspiele, wobei ich nur CoD erkannt habe (Was zum Henker ist L4D und TF2 ??? )
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







Ich selbst hab lange zeit "killerspiele" (ich hasse dieses wort...) gespielt... 6 oder 7 jahre lang und ich habs gerne gespielt und spiel heute auch hin und wieder mal.. Allerdings nur Counterstrike 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 konnte mich mit COD nie anfreunden, genauso wie DOD.... TF2 hab ich nie getestet und L4D auch nicht - sollte ich wohl mal ^^




und btw: COD = Call of Duty... L4D = Left 4 Dead .... TF2 = Team Fortress 2


----------



## Saufnix (25. Januar 2010)

ich finds ja als "mann" immer lustig, wenn man der Gruppe nach der Instanz dann sagt: super leistung meine süsse - danke fürs tanken...

der tankpala lief durch, der heiler (me) hatte seinen Spass und die anderen mana-klassen winseln nach anfänglichen gogogogogo nach mana. Man spürt es am Ende förmlich, es knistert: sie sind fast alle baff - wieso frau??? war das kein Mann? wieso spielt frau tank?? scherz?

So macht das einfach Spass..

Außerdem genieße ich Frauen im Raid - sind meist der Ruhepool zwischen den Schw....zvergleichern (auch GearScoreDps genannt) und sorgen meist dafür, das der Abend dennoch einigermaßen ein "vernünftiges" Ende findet.
Sehe immr wieder, die Frauen haben oft mehr Plan im Spiel und über ihre Chars als die "Imba-gamer".... in diesem Sinne wird sich hoffentlich das Geschlechterverhältnis zugunsten der Damen nach oben ändern.

HF und Solong


----------



## diabolical_gerri (25. Januar 2010)

hab einige interessante antworten gelesen.. 

ich persönlich finde auch, dass es mit frauen schneller und mehr spass macht.. weil männer meistens zu sehr gearbezogen sind..
was aber nichts damit zu tun, dass es genauso gut organierst (wenn nicht besser) abläuft wenn frauen raidleads sind ..

ich selbst kam erst durch meine freundin zum spiel und sie ist auch nicht nur privat sondern auch im spiel meine (gilden-)meisterin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in meinem bekanntenumfeld kenne ich mehr frauen die wow zocken als männer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



außerdem habe ich eine sehr interssante beobachtung gemacht.. frauen haben nicht so den "unnötigen" drang durch irgendwas besonders hervorzustechen und riskieren somit
kaum einen raid durch "hirnlose" aktionen.. somit sind meistens frauen sogar um einen tick "professioneller" .. wenn man das so sagen kann ..


----------



## xx-elf (25. Januar 2010)

nalcarya schrieb:


> [/walloftext]




Danke für die Mühe, aber gegen Zombies muss ich jetzt nicht auch noch am Pc kämpfen, mir reicht Berufsschule+ Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





babbelfisch schrieb:


> und btw: COD = Call of Duty... L4D = Left 4 Dead .... TF2 = Team Fortress 2




Danke auch an dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kanubelkarl (25. Januar 2010)

gans erlich ich kenne auch genuch herren die im Raid genug labern.

Und wirklich gute freunde ingame zu finden mit denen man mal einfach quatschen kan ist echt schwer, da kan ich nur zustimmen


----------



## wsx3 (25. Januar 2010)

Frauen und WoW ?

Braucht doch keiner, WoWler brauchen nur 

http://www.pcaction.de/World-of-Warcraft-Spieler-sind-oft-einsam-/Fun/article/view/3685/


----------



## el-boom (25. Januar 2010)

in vielen Topgilden weihen auch Frauen unter den Mitgliedern, also schlechtere Spieler(in) kann man allgemein nicht behaupten, ich glaube es liegt einfach daran das man im Bild eines WoWsüchtlings einen ungewaschenen Mann mit riesen Augen sieht und nicht eine hübsche Frau.


----------



## echterman (25. Januar 2010)

warum die mädels angefangen haben zu zocken. damit sie ihre kerle auch mal sehn wenn er nicht im bett liegt und pennt und mit ihm interagieren können.*war spaß*

also wir haben ein par mädels in der gilde. und da ist echt alles dabei, von schüchtern bis hin zu ich weiß alles. von keine ahnung haben aber an der raid takke rumbasteln bis hin zu wie soll ich meinen char spielen ich hab keinen plan, helft mir bitte.

ich find witzig das mädels dabei sind. vor allem wenn die weiblichen chars in wow angegraben werden und sich dann rausstellt das es ein fernfahrer mitte 40 ist der bernd heißt und 300 Pfund wiegt...(zitat ende)...


----------



## malfea (25. Januar 2010)

Frauen in WoW sind gar nicht so selten wie die meisten denken, sie spielen auch nicht erst seit WoLtK, viele machen sich aber nicht bemerkbar und "outen" sich als Frau. Das liegt, denk ich, grösstenteils daran wie Männer sich benehmern wenn sie mitbekommen das man eine Frau ist. Wie auch die anderen hier schon geschrieben haben, ist es leider oft so, das man nachdem man sich im Ts/Vent gemeldet hat, zu getextet wird im Game. Aber soll ich euch mal was sagen, ich finds meist lustig und lass sie texten. Das lockert das Spiel doch nen bissel auf nebem dem Raid und der "Tittenbonus" kann auch ganz nett sein. Mann muss es nur zu nutzen wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele selber seit der closed Beta WoW und habe jede Klasse auf meinen Account. Ich spiele auch tatsächlich mehrere Heiler, aber auch genauso jede Schadensklasse und es gibt immer einen Char den man vielleicht nicht ganz so beherrscht oder der einem nicht liegt, Movementkrüppel gibts übrigens genauso viele bei den Kerlen wie bei den Frauen, das hat wenig mit dem Geschlecht zu tun! ^^
Ich gehöre auch zu der Sammelfraktion, das heisst ich sammel Erfolge, Haustiere und Mounts, hasse es aber farmen zu gehen. Da lauf ich lieber 24 Stunden durch Instanzen und Raids bevor ich auch nur eine Stunde irgendwo farmen gehe! Genauso wenig mag ich PvP, bevor ich mich mit anderen Chars prügel und hinterher flame wie toll ich doch bin, renn ich lieber mit meinen Chars durch die Heros, helf anderen Chars bei irgendwelchen Quest etc. 
In meiner Gilde werde ich lächelnd das WoW-Wiki genannt, weil ich auch ohne Addons oder nachlesen jede Quest kenne und zu den meisten Fragen Antworten hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es soll aber auch Leute geben die sich überall verlaufen und nicht wissen wo sie lang müssen und das sind sowohl Frauen wie Männer ! ^^
Es ist also völlig egal welches Geschlecht man hat, es kommt doch nur drauf an, wie man seine Chars spielt, wie ernst man das Spiel nimmt und wie sozial man miteinander umgeht!

Zum guten Schluss: WoW ist keine Singlebörse und nicht jede Frau will unbedingt einen Kerl dort abschleppen


----------



## Lintflas (25. Januar 2010)

Auch jenseits des Flirtfaktors freue ich mich immer wieder über weibliche Mitspieler. Frauen sind in WoW meistens die niveauvolleren, netteren und vor allem lustigeren Mitspieler.
Frauen bringen ihre Leistung auch ohne ständig einen auf dicke Hose machen zu müssen. Und nach meiner Erfahrung spielen sie nicht nur genauso gut wie wir Männer, sie beherrschen
ihren Char oftmals sogar besser als wir.
Außerdem finde ich es sehr angenehm, dass Frauen tendenziell ihre Mitspieler nicht nur nach ihrem Equipment, sondern vor allem nach ihrem Verhalten beurteilen.
Davon sollten sich die ganzen hirnlosen männlichen Möchtegern-Pro-Gamer mal ne dicke Scheibe abschneiden.

Kurz gesagt: 

Ohne Frauen wäre WoW stinklangweilig!



MfG


----------



## Demus (25. Januar 2010)

Na dann will ich auch mal meine Erfahrungen mit euch teilen...

Ich spiele seit ich weiß gar nicht mehr wann Onlinegames...von Browsergames über fast 5 Jahre Lineage 2 und fast 3 Jahre WoW kam ich mir früher immer wie eine Exotin vor. Mittlerweile sind MMOs und Browsergames ja sehr salonfähig geworden und der Anteil von Geschlechtsgenossinnen nimmt täglich zu. Gerade random poche ich bei Gott nicht drauf dass ich eine Frau bin, denn ich hab da schon die eine oder andere schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Innerhalb von Gilde und Friendlist wissen die meisten, dass ich spiele und wir hängen auch oft im TS zusammen rum. Ich bin nicht der Typ Frau, der gutes Benehmen im TS forciert und meistens machts keinen Unterschied ob ich da bin oder nicht - der Umgangston unter den jüngeren Männern bleibt relativ gleich *gg* (hey ich kenn auch noch ein paar Zoten die die jungen Burschen rot werden lässt!).

Ich könnte auch nciht behaupten dass ich aufgrund meines Geschlechts die besseren Drops, tollere Geschenke von Mitspielern oder einfach leichter Levelpartner oder Questhilfe bekomme. Was allerdings mir gegenüber oft passiert ist, dass wenn ich zugegeben habe dass ich eine Frau bin oft Anbaggereien kamen. Da habens schon viele junge Burschen/Männer auf die Igno geschafft (darunter auch einige verdammt hartnäckige Konsorten, die einen nicht nur per whisper, post und sonstigem belästigen sondern auch noch ts gildenserver belagern und ähnliches). Aus diesen Erfahrungen hab ich recht schnell gelernt und lasse die Leute einfach annehmen, dass meine asoziale Aggroschleuder von Draeneimagierin mit üppigem Dekolleté von nem Kerl gespielt wird.

Übrigens kann ich auch nicht bestätigen, dass alle Frauen nur Heiler spielen. Ich kenne viele Hexen, Jägerinnen, Tankinnen und dergleichen, die alle voll in ihrer Rolle aufgehen.

lg Katyesha von Norgannon


----------



## Bäriderbär (25. Januar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Aber Mädchen können nicht spielen...



meine erfahrung liefen bisher immer so aus, dass wenn im 10er raid mindestens 2 frauen dabei sind, es schwieriger ist^^
ich will ja nicht behaupten das weibliche spieler gar nicht spielen können, aber vielleicht nicht ganz so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was eventuell auch daran liegt, das männliche spieler meist länger und öfter spielen


----------



## *Elôrâ* (25. Januar 2010)

Also, 

von wegen, wir Frauen könnten nicht spielen... 

In meinem 10er Stamm sind wir 2 Frauen... Die eine liegt mit ihrer Hexe immer ziemlich weit vorne im Dmg und ich tanke mit meiner Paladina alles weg... Hat noch niemand behauptet, wir könnte nicht spielen, im Gegenteil...

Auch in 5er Inzen, ich persönlich mache immer "Dmg-Duelle" gegen 2 Kumpelz von mir... Wo ich behaupten muss (ob es euch gefällt liebe Jungs oder nicht), ich liege größtenteils immer vorne... Pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das obwohl ich selber erst seit 2 Jahren spiele... 

Also Vorurteile, es gibt Männer und Frauen (Jungs und Mädels), die ihre Chars nicht spielen können, das ist Geschlechterunabhängig... 

So, meine Meinung... Frauen an die WoW-Macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (25. Januar 2010)

Es gibt Frauen die sicherlich ein höheres Spielverständnis mitbringen als mancher Mann, dafür gibt es aber auch Frauen/Mädchen die das Spiel als kleines Hobby ansehen
und nicht so sehr auf Erfolg und Ruhm achten, sondern sich auch mit kleinen Dingen zufrieden geben.
Sei es ein süsses Haustier oder eine Robe die richtig gut aussieht. Ja das gibts auch bei vielen richtigen Zockerinnen.

Leid tun sie mir dabei meist aber, weil sie oft gar nicht ernst genommen werden, wenn sie ihre Meinung sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (25. Januar 2010)

ich merke keinen unterschied.
beide geschlechter haben nach meinen erfahrungen gleich viel/wenig skill und den unterschied bemerk ich oft auch ers im TS


----------



## Illenor (25. Januar 2010)

frauen in wow sind für mich eig ganz ok
ich kenne einige die auch sehr gut spielen aber leider auch das gegenteil,,,,,, naja auf männerseite is das ja auch nich anders xD
außerdem find ichs auch angenehm mal weibliche stimmen im ts zu hören und naja n kleiner flirt neben raid is auch nich zu verachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (25. Januar 2010)

malfea schrieb:


> sie texten. Das lockert das Spiel doch nen bissel auf nebem dem Raid und der "Tittenbonus" kann auch ganz nett sein. Mann muss es nur zu nutzen wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Eben! Das einzig echte Legendary in WoW nennt sich "Waffen der Frauen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knochengeist (25. Januar 2010)

hab ne weibliche Gildencheffin und es ist immer wieder amüsant, wenn wir uns im TS über Intimrasur oder Kochrezepte unterhalten.Wobei einer nur kurz mal in die Richtung abschweifen brauch und zack wird alles schön breit getreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.  Ich glaube meine Gilde hat inzwischen ( gefühlt ) mehr weibliche als männliche Mitglieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ohne Frauen wär WoW nur halb so lustig ;-)


----------



## CookiesDisteltee (25. Januar 2010)

mir is jetz aufgefallen, da ich jetz beide fraktionen gespielt habe, dass es recht viele weibliche spieler gibt, die allerdings hauptsächlich auf allianzseite vertreten sind.

auf allianzseite sin mir extrem viele weiblichen heil-druiden aufgefallen. gefolgt von heilig- und schattenpriestern. vorgestern in pdk nen weiblichen pala-tank gehabt. sensation! sowas hat die welt ja noch nie gesehn ^^

wenn man auf hordeseite eine trifft spielt sie in 99% der fälle eine blutelfin ( hexenmeister, priester zumeist).


---> Frauen spielen meist Druiden oder Priester auf Seiten der Allianz, sind im Allgemeinen recht nett und beeinflussen jedes Teamspeak-Gespräch.

	Bsp.: Frau: Ich brauch noch [Item XY] für [Item YY] ! Weiß er wo ich des farmen kann ?

 	Mann1: Hab noch was davon, hier hast du es.

	Mann2: Hier haste [X] Gold! Dann kannstes dir im AH kaufen.

	Frau: Oh, das is aber lieb von euch. Danke, Jungs.

	Mann1&2: Ach mach ich doch immer gern. Kein Problem. Für dich doch immer.





Frauen sind schon schlau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum farmen wenns andere für dich tun können ? ^^


MFG


----------



## mmm79 (25. Januar 2010)

wir haben auch einige frauen in unserer Gilde

sogar unser mt is eine frau und tanken kann sie gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -!His(siC)*NesS!- (25. Januar 2010)

Finde es einfach super wenn ich Frauen in der grp hab... die bringen schon eine ganz andere Atmosphäre mit... viel freundlicher und angenehmer wie mit manch anderen Zockern ! };oP

Greetz.


----------



## Esda (25. Januar 2010)

malfea schrieb:


> Zum guten Schluss: WoW ist keine Singlebörse und nicht jede Frau will unbedingt einen Kerl dort abschleppen



Da sprichst du was an, was ich eben vergessen hab: 
was mich total ankotzt, sind die Weiber, die ihren Cutefactor/Tittenbonus bis zum letzten ausnutzen >< 
zB bei der Gildenbewerbung ein Bikinibild ins Forum posten. Die von vorneherein wissen, dass sie zu schlecht sind und die Triebe der Jungs vorm PC ausnutzen wollen. (Ok, ich hab auch eins mit ein wenig Ausschnitt gepostet, aber nur auch ausdrücklichen Wunsch und vor allem nachdem ich Raidmember wurde.) 
zb im Randomraid im TS die ganze Zeit mit der lieblichsten, süßesten Stimme säuseln und wenn sie dann keinen Loot bekommen auf einmal wie Malefiz klingen und die andern Mitspieler beschimpfen. Das ist auch kein Vorurteil, das hab ich schon gehabt. Die Alte hat derbe rumgefailt und dann immer so süßlich-klebrig 'Rezzt mich wer?' ins TS gewinselt. 
Ekelhaft, wegen solchen Weibern haben wir toughen Zockerinnen so einen schlechten Ruf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch eine Sache: die Kerle da wollen auch nicht alle unbedingt eine Tuss abschleppen! Man muss nicht zwingend jeden Kerl anbaggern und sich dann beim Gildentreffen nackt auf sein Gesicht setzen... manche wollen das tatsächlich nicht. Die meisten, um genau zu sein. Und das ist eine Sache, die ein paar Mädels auch nicht verstehen, sondern wie die wilden jeden Typen im TS anmachen um vor sich selbst oder wem auch immer wie die geilste da zu stehen, die jeden Kerl abschleppen kann.


----------



## Natar (25. Januar 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> (Ok, ich hab auch eins mit ein wenig Ausschnitt gepostet, aber nur auch ausdrücklichen Wunsch und vor allem nachdem ich Raidmember wurde.)



gratuliere, auf die brüste beschränkt zu werden muss toll sein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

fazit des ganzen: wieder einmal ist buffed zur erkenntniss gelangt, dass auch vorbauten nicht unbedingt hinderlich sind, einigermassen akzeptabel zu spielen

guter job 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (25. Januar 2010)

1. Meine Freundin zockt seit Classic
2. Sie hatte damals noch 4 andere weibliche Wesen im 40er Raid.
3. Aktuell sind bei uns in der Gilde 5 Mädels, alle zocken schon mindestens Seit BC
4. Und ich kenne noch einen haufen anderer Frauen, die zocken (alte Gilden, Raidzusammenschluss etc)
5. Das Frauen schlechter spielen möchte ich nicht behaupten, da wir im 10er 2 Haben (Mage und Restoschami) und wir recht erfolgreich sind: Algalon+U10er Meta, PdoK mit 50/50, Bloodqueen auf 50%, sonst alles clear.

Also ich finde es gibt aktuell nicht mehr oder weniger Frauen in WoW, als es zu Classiczeiten gab. Zwar sind es recht wenige aber es gibt sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich denke, meist fällt das auch garnicht auf, es sei denn man ist TS. Und, dass Frauen schlechter spielen kann ich echt nicht bestätigen.Bei uns im Raid werden Frauen genauso behandelt wie die männlichen Spieler, also auch zurecht gewiesen bei fehlern (ggf sogar rausgeschmissen) und sonderrechte beim Loot gibts nicht. Und da alle Frauen im Raid eh vergeben sind (und das alter der Leute meist weit über 18 liegt) gibts auch keine Baggerei.


----------



## xx-elf (25. Januar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> -->Sie hatte damals noch 44 andere weibliche Wesen im 40er Raid.<---




Wie kann man mit 44 Leuten+ Man selber in einem 40 Mann Raid sein?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (25. Januar 2010)

Raidpool? Falls mal wer ausfällt?


----------



## hasenkeks (25. Januar 2010)

Ich bin selber eine Frau und spiele schon seit kurz vor BC WoW. Ich finde nicht, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen Männern und Frauen gibt, was das spielerische Können angeht. Es kommt eben immer darauf an, wo die Interessen liegen. Ich, zum Beispiel, raide ganz gerne und befasse mich dementsprechend auch mit meiner Klasse, um die bestmögliche Skillung und Rotation, etc. rauszufinden. In meiner Gilde kommt es auch schonmal vor, dass wir mit 4 Frauen an unseren 10er Raids teilnehmen. Da gibt es auch keine Probleme zwischen den Männern und Frauen. Wir werden da genauso als vollwertige Spieler akzeptiert, wie unsere männlichen Kollegen.

Wenn ich random unterwegs bin, ist das allerdings schon was anderes. Da habe ich mich schon oft geärgert, dass ich es wieder nicht lassen konnte, im TS meine Klappe aufzumachen. Es ist leider häufig so, dass, wenn die offenbar notgeilen Herren rausgefunden haben, welcher Char zu der Stimme gehört, man sofort per /w angeflirtet wird. Da bin ich plötzlich die "Süße" von einem Kerl,den ich vor 5 Minuten noch nicht kannte, und der beim besten Willen ja auch nicht wissen kann, ob ich überhaupt ansatzweise in seinem Alter, oder überhaupt attraktiv bin. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Frage, ob vergeben, oder nicht dann eh völlig irrelevant ist.

Zum Glück ist es mir allerdings noch nie passiert, dass ich wegen meinem Geschlecht aus einer Gruppe geflogen bin. Es ist, wie schon öfter erwähnt das Gegenteil. Wenn ich sage, dass mein Equip für den Raid noch nicht ausreicht, dann hört man schon mal: "Ach komm, bei einer Frau ist das nicht so schlimm. Da drücken die schon ein Auge zu, wenn du nicht soviel Schaden machst."

Das einzige, was mir zum Thema "Frauen können nicht so gut spielen" einfällt, ist unser PDK Raid, den wir mangels Gildenbeteiligung mit ein paar Randoms auffüllen mussten. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass da manch einem schon der Angstschweiß auf der Stirn stand, als klar wurde, dass beide Tanks Frauen sind.


Achso, ich erfülle mit meinem kleinen, zopftragenden, allerdings grünhaarigen Hexenmeistergnom wohl das typische Frauenklischee, allerdings ist mein besser eqipter Char ein Draenei DK-Tank.


----------



## Gerti (25. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Wie kann man mit 44 Leuten+ Man selber in einem 40 Mann Raid sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ups, einmal zuviel auf die 4 gedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Waren natürlich 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarel (25. Januar 2010)

Also ich bin auch so einer der eher übervorsichtig ist mit den Frauen im Game, und der es peinlich findet wie sich manche auf die Frauen stürzen. Ich habe das schon in mehreren Gildne erlebt dass es aufgrund der weiblichen Member in der Gilde Stunk gab, und das hat mich sehr gestört. Und das waren wohlgemerkt auch Gilden, in denen der Altersschnitt höher als 25 war.

In meienr Erfahrung ist es so, dass Frauen oft Sammlernaturen sind, sehr oft Heiler, selten Tanks, und oft recht still. Nicht die Art DD, die dauernd ein DamageMeter postet. Eigentlich angenehme Spieler. Nur traut man sich wenn sie was falsch machen fast nicht, es ihnen zu sagen. Man will sie ja nicht verscheuchen. Denn oft gehen dann gleich zwei (der Partner mit).
Und ja, es kann (selbst wenn man sie nicht anmacht und auch nicht anmachen will) den "Frauenbonus" geben, dass man ihnen halt ein bisschen schneller hilft, wenn sie im TS ganz traurig und verwirrt klingen. Einem Mann würde man schnell nen Tipp geben, was er machen muss, für die Frau macht man es u.U. selbst.
Das sollte nicht so sein, und ich versuche (gerade bei Neulingen) gegenüber Frauen und Männern gleich nett zu sein. Aber es ist vielleicht einfach normal. Dass manche Frauen es ausnützen finde ich genauso bescheuert und unruhestiftend wie das angebaggere der Männer.

Klar ist es auch schade, wenn Frauen es schon als "outen" bezeichnen, ihr Geschlecht preiszugeben, aber leider haben sie Recht. Das beste was eine Frau tun kann, das ist möglichst lange vor den anderen Spielern geheimzuhalten dass sie eine Frau ist. Es ist traurig aber erspart eine Menge Ärger.

Gruß
Jarel


----------



## Exicoo (25. Januar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Heyho, liebe Herren und die vereinzelten Damen der Buffed-Gemeinde - *wenn man sie denn so nennen kann*.



Ich denke, dass das weibliche Geschlecht genau so gut WoW spielen kann... warum denn auch nicht?
Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass immer mehr Frauen im Raid sind. Ich finds lustig^^
Habe auf jeden Fall nichts gegen Frauen in WoW und mir gefällt es wie gesagt, wenn ne Frau im Raid ist, weil die eben eine positive Atmospähre reinbringen.


----------



## ibbi (25. Januar 2010)

soweit ich das mitbekommen hab @ kromagus is der te ein mädchen... aber egal

hm wir hatten zu bc 2 mädchen/eher frauen in der gilde .. einer meiner ersten gilden... najo die waren zwischen 20-25
bei uns lief es meist darauf hinaus sobald die 2frauen ts betreten das die restlichen 23 leute (wenn raid anstand sonst eig. aber auch) ruhig waren und den mädchen beim reden zugehört haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


entweder waren wir/sie alle so faszinirt von der stimme oder sie hatten in dem moment hand in der hose und haben n kopfhörer abgelegt(das mit der hand in der hose scheint mir sinnvoller) und das hab ich öfter erlebt auch zu wotlk 
ich finds toll wenn frauen/mädchen in der gilde/gruppe/ts sind das macht alles i-wie "chilliger" -.- und angenehmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hm ansturm der "weibchen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vllt darauf zu führen das sie nichmehr so sehr von den jungs vergrault werden...das es nichmehr so viel voruteile ihnen gegenüber gibt?:/ 
oder weil ihnen WoW einfach GEFÄLLTOo!

außerdem sind die frauen meist zuverlässiger 
männer vergessen raids gern einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (25. Januar 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> gratuliere, auf die brüste beschränkt zu werden muss toll sein
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das hab ich mit keinem Wort gesagt... das war ein Insider, weil ich mit einem Member öfter im Raidchat Späße drüber gemacht hab, dass ich noch ein Pic nach meiner Trialzeit posten muss - er meinte halt, dass es unbedingt eins mit Titten sein muss für den ausstehenden Tittenbonus. Ich hab dann halt ein Porträt und ein Ganzkörperbild gepostet, auf dem ich mit einer Grillzange tanze und auf dem halt meine Oberweite zu sehen ist. Omg. 

Wenn du meine restlichen Posts ganz gelesen hättest, hättest du doch gesehen, dass ich mich klar von den Mädels abgrenze, die ihr Spiel mit ihren Brüsten ausgleichen wollen.

@ Ibbi: ich kenn dich doch, waren wir zwei nicht auch mal in einer Gilde? Oo


----------



## Gondroval (25. Januar 2010)

Moin moin!

Die Probleme kenne ich auch. Ich bin kein Raider, weil ich in einer RL-Gilde bin. Wir kennen uns alle ausm RL (ok, über WoW kennengelernt, aber mittlerweile alle schon real getroffen, auch einzeln)
und wir spielen relativ oft zusammen, auch wenn wir eigentlich nur aus 4 Pärchen bestehen =) Also 50/50.

Ich selber reihe mich zwischen "Ich möchte meine Klasse ausspielen" und "Ich will das Pet jetzt haben" ein. Ich farme dafür auch mal ne Weile ruf, gehe in Instanzen und so weiter. Aber ich will auch meine Ausrüstung aufbessern, gehe Heros random. 
In Heros halte ich mich bedeckt, wenn ich nicht gerade mit dem Tank da bin. Tja, nur das Problem mit den Raids random...

Aufgrund von Zeitmangel (gewöhnliche Onlinezeit ab 19 Uhr, dank Wochenendebeziehung (350km) am WE keine Zeit und keine Lust) gehe ich unter der Woche ab und an mal random AK oder ONY. Wenn ich mich im TS mit "Moin zusammen" melde, kommen erstmal normale Anworten. Dann geht das schon los "Zurckerstimme" "ganz Süße" "schnuckelchen" und so weiter und so fort. Nervig, wenn es echt ekelig schleimig wird. 

GIbt aber auch das Gegenteil. Man wird so angemacht, aber es ist nicht ernst, es ist Scherz. Wenn sich das rausstellt, mach ich auch mit. Ich biete mich als Groupie für demotivierte Tanks an und schwenke dann die Fahne =) Die Lacher gehören mir und der Tank macht noch ne Runde mit *g*

Ich selber bin Mensch-Hexenmeisterin, Draenei-Priesterin (holy/shadow), Nachtelfen-Kriegerin (tank) und hab noch nen Shami und ne Jägerin im Levelpool.
Manchmal wird man als Tank nicht akzeptiert, aber gekickt wurde ich noch nicht. Ich darf nur die MT1 sein *g* außer der MT stirbt und ich stell mich einfach ran *schulterzuck* wenn die Heiler schnell genug reagieren, tank ich den Boss bis zum Tod.


Abschließend ist zu sagen: Kerle können ganz schöne Ar***geigen sein, aber eben auch echt klasse Typen.
Frauen können ganz schöne Tittenbonussammler sein, aber ich normale Spielerinnen.


Ergo: Frauen an die Macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gondi


PS: Smilies sind nicht "des Teufels".. sie sind "der Frau" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boblong (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
also ich hab Frauen im Spiel echt gerne. Sind oft Top Heiler und vor allem werden die meisten Frauen nicht so schnell agro wenn mal was nicht so klappt(gibt natürlich da auch andere). Was mich nur an Frauen im Spiel stört ist das sie sich oft untereinander anzicken. Da gönnt oft die eine der anderen nichts(gibts natürlich auch bei Männern aber fällt mir bei Frauen öfter auf, meine Gilde besteht zur hälfte aus Frauen). Oder Frauen die meinen nur weil sie Frauen müßte man(n) alles für sie machen. Sowas geht mir schon manchmal auf die Nerven.


----------



## ibbi (25. Januar 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> das hab ich mit keinem Wort gesagt... das war ein Insider, weil ich mit einem Member öfter im Raidchat Späße drüber gemacht hab, dass ich noch ein Pic nach meiner Trialzeit posten muss - er meinte halt, dass es unbedingt eins mit Titten sein muss für den ausstehenden Tittenbonus. Ich hab dann halt ein Porträt und ein Ganzkörperbild gepostet, auf dem ich mit einer Grillzange tanze und auf dem halt meine Oberweite zu sehen ist. Omg.
> 
> Wenn du meine restlichen Posts ganz gelesen hättest, hättest du doch gesehen, dass ich mich klar von den Mädels abgrenze, die ihr Spiel mit ihren Brüsten ausgleichen wollen.
> 
> @ Ibbi: ich kenn dich doch, waren wir zwei nicht auch mal in einer Gilde? Oo





moin moin esther....ahm corax wa?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne ich mein nich aus corax ging um ne frühere gilde ..wie hieß die äh? i-was mit pa oder ka oder ko oder po 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiß nimme 

<--ibbibus? mage? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bc?/wotlk?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vllt sagt dir max noch was obwohl ich das eig. nie wirklich erwähnt habe zumindest hab ich nur auf ibbi reagiert..


----------



## Shariko (25. Januar 2010)

Warum bin ich als Frau damals mit WoW angefangen? Ganz einfach, weil es mich gereizt hatte und weil ich Spaß an solchen Spielen habe. Seit gut 5 Jahren habe ich WoW gespielt und, bis auf ein paar vereinzelter erstaunter Ausrufe, hatte ich noch nie Probleme gehabt mit meinen männlichen Mitstreitern zusammen zu spielen. Ganz im Gegenteil, es war immer eine recht lockere Atmosphäre, wo herzlich miteinander geredet und gelacht wurde.

Damals gehörte man zwar zu den wenigen Frauen, die WoW oder ein anderes MMO spielten, aber in der Zwischenzeit ist das auch keine Seltenheit mehr. Das hat auch nix mit der Tatsache zu tun, dass WoW einfacher geworden ist, das aus dem Grund mehr Weiblichkeit dort vertreten ist. Mir persönlich wäre es viel lieber, wenn wieder der alte Anspruch Einzug halten würde. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte und jeder sieht das auch wieder anders.

Des weiteren habe ich seit der Zeit gelernt, dass man mir auch ruhig was sagen kann, wenn man in der Gruppe oder Raid etwas falsch gemacht hat. Man ist auch nur ein Mensch und selbst wir Frauen sind davor nicht gefeit, Fehler zu machen. Einige Männer sind komischerweise der Auffassung, dass man Frauen angeblich mit Samthandschuhen anfassen müsste, was aber ein Irrtum ist. 
Im Spiel sind wir doch alle gleich und gehen dem gleichen Hobby nach. Da ist es doch egal, welches Geschlecht man hat. Jedenfalls hab ich kein Problem damit, zu sagen, dass ich dem weiblichen Geschlecht angehöre.

Ich spiele, weil es mir Spaß macht, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Esda (25. Januar 2010)

ibbi schrieb:


> moin moin esther....ahm corax wa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich kenn dich mit deinem Mage und deinem Druiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bist immer noch auf Taerar?


----------



## ibbi (25. Januar 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> ich kenn dich mit deinem Mage und deinem Druiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nope mit atm in meinem haus :/
ne ahm hab aufgehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab mir aber mal vorgenommen entweder mit cata oder mti 4. erweiterung ma wieder reinzuschauen i-wann ma wenn ich wieder lust /zeit und geld habe-.-
(aber dann nen priest..einzige klasse die ich nich auf 70+ gelvlt hab----war ja nur am lvln unsow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

hmm ich war ja eig. auch fast immer mit mage und dudu on
najoo
hatte auch nen pala den ich viel gespielt hab (luiaa) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linkin~ (25. Januar 2010)

Ich kann nur von dem berichten, was mir und meiner Freundin in einer Gruppe passiert ist.

Nachdem einer wohl gefragt hat ob char xy(meine Freundin) ein Mädchen sei, und ich erwidert habe dass sie meine Freundin ist, kamen so Sachen wie

Wie oft treibt ihr es? Habt ihr es schon auf dem Küchentisch getrieben?

Ich glaube dass ist das, worunter die Frauen am meisten leiden.

Nicht etwa die Unterschätzung der eigenen Spielfähigkeit, sondern die Notgeilheit der untervögelten wow-opfer...


----------



## -=TeASy=- (25. Januar 2010)

Ich denke die Damen haben sich Ihren ebenbürtigen Platz in der Community zu Recht erkämpft. 
Waren zum Beispiel zu den WOW-Anfängen noch seltsame bis extreme Verhaltensweisen männlicher Pubertierender im Teamspeak die Regel und von Rest der Beteiligten begleitet oder zumindest geduldet, so ist das heutzutage eigentlich keine Rede mehr Wert. Im Gegenteil ich kann mich gut an die ein oder andere Gegebenheit erinnern wo besagte "Pubertierende" den Unmuts des Raids auf sich gezogen haben und mit "Verlassen des Raids" oder ähnlichen abgehandelt wurden. 

Wobei wenn man einige Beiträge hier liest, ist das Niveau auch abhängig in welchen Kreisen man sich in WOW bewegt.

cheerz 

TeASy


----------



## ibbi (25. Januar 2010)

Linkin~ schrieb:


> Wie oft treibt ihr es? Habt ihr es schon auf dem Küchentisch getrieben?




Oo
Oo
lol?
ernsthaft? ... dreist


----------



## Davatar (25. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab ja viele tolle Frauen getroffen in WoW, die einen waren spielerisch toll, die andern charakteristisch toll, aber alle hatten eines gemeinsam: als HM waren sie einfach nur grauenhaft. Soviel zu meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen ^^
Aber als Krieger, Druide, Jäger, Priester, Pala und Magier waren die meisten gut oder sehr gut. Ne weibliche Person die nen Schamanen spielt hab ich nie getroffen (oder zumindest nicht bewusst).


----------



## Gerti (25. Januar 2010)

Linkin~ schrieb:


> Ich kann nur von dem berichten, was mir und meiner Freundin in einer Gruppe passiert ist.
> 
> Nachdem einer wohl gefragt hat ob char xy(meine Freundin) ein Mädchen sei, und ich erwidert habe dass sie meine Freundin ist, kamen so Sachen wie
> 
> ...



Zocke jetzt 3 Jahre mit meiner Freundin zusammen und, dass einzigste, was ihr unterstellt wurde, war "fett zu sein", da man ja sonst nicht WoW zocken würde.
Aber sowas beschriebenes ist noch nie passiert.


----------



## ibbi (25. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also ich hab ja viele tolle Frauen getroffen in WoW, die einen waren spielerisch toll, die andern charakteristisch toll, aber alle hatten eines gemeinsam: als _*HM*_ waren sie einfach nur grauenhaft.




frage ...was is HM oO


----------



## Captain Mosh (25. Januar 2010)

Was mir auffällt ist, dass sobald eine Frau im TS zu hören ist, IMMER viel mehr im TS los ist als ohne. Allein beim PDK25er Raid letzten Samstag hat ein Mädel die ganze Zeit gebabbelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich fands aber trotzdem irgendwie angenehm. Schließlich sinds ja meist dünne, süße Stimmchen, die man da hört. Sehr angenehm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renox110 (25. Januar 2010)

kromagus schrieb:


> Ich finde es auflockernder Mädels in der gruppe/gilde zu haben, da sie wow auf andere weise betrachten
> 
> ca 50% unserer gilde besteht aus Mädels und das Gerücht Mädels können nicht spielen kann leider net stimmten, denn wir sind auf antonidas die 4t beste Alli gilde ^^
> 
> ...



100% deiner meinung!

/sign


----------



## Davatar (25. Januar 2010)

ibbi schrieb:


> frage ...was is HM oO


HM = Hexenmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (25. Januar 2010)

Haben mehrere Mädchien/Frauen bei uns iner Gilde (Wobei ich auch mal iner sehr guten raid Gilde war wo der Leader eine Leaderin war ^^), sind immer sau net und is auch immer richtig lustig mit den Raiden zu gehen weil die sich über alles Schlap lachen wo Männer sich halb aufregen würden.
Bin auch atm in unserer Gilde in einem Icc10ner Stamm drine wobei 3 Frauen bei sind (Tank Healer und DD) und muss sagen das sie ihre Jobs machen als wärs ihnen angeboren =)

BtW. BEi uns werden auch die Mäner ausm Ts gegickt die in anwesenheit von Frauen lauthals Rölpsen oder sich sonst sScheiße benehmen


----------



## hasenkeks (25. Januar 2010)

Linkin~ schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass ist das, worunter die Frauen am meisten leiden.
> 
> Nicht etwa die Unterschätzung der eigenen Spielfähigkeit, sondern die Notgeilheit der untervögelten wow-opfer...



Da hast du absolut recht. Am meisten stört mich, dass ich mich oft nicht normal mit den Leuten unterhalten kann, weil viele gleich nur an das eine denken. Selbst wenn es nicht gleich um Sex geht finde ich es sehr irritierend, wenn ich mich nett mit jemandem unterhalte, denke, Mensch super, mit dem könnte man ja ruhig öfter mal was zusammen machen, und ich dann langsam merke, dass der schon die rosarote Brille trägt und sich unser erstes Date ausmalt. Das nervt mich einfach. Es ist total schwer im Spiel einen Mann zu finden, der einfach nur sowas wie ein Freund ist. Das ist frustrierend.


----------



## Denmaru (25. Januar 2010)

Frauen in WoW? Yes please!

Endlich einmal ein Spiel mit halbwegs gutem Frauenanteil. In unserer Gilde hat eine Frau das Kommando, und kann sich auch ordentlich durchsetzen. MAn mag zwar manchmal nicht einer Meinung mit ihr sein, aber der Erfolg gibt ihr Recht. Auch sonst habe ich mit Frauen in WoW nur sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, auch wenn wir einmal eine vom Typ "Weinerliche alleinstehende Mutter" bei uns gehabt haben... Aber dennoch: Mir gefallen prinzipiell Zockerweibchen oder Geek-Girls SEHR gut (da sage noch einer, eine Brille wäre nicht sexy...), und bin auch erfreut über das durchaus gegebene Flirtpotential in WoW.


----------



## Hubautz (25. Januar 2010)

ibbi schrieb:


> frage ...was is HM oO



Hexenmeister
... oder Hard Mode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StrangeFabs (25. Januar 2010)

Jarel schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch so einer der eher übervorsichtig ist mit den Frauen im Game, und der es peinlich findet wie sich manche auf die Frauen stürzen. Ich habe das schon in mehreren Gildne erlebt dass es aufgrund der weiblichen Member in der Gilde Stunk gab, und das hat mich sehr gestört. Und das waren wohlgemerkt auch Gilden, in denen der Altersschnitt höher als 25 war.
> 
> In meienr Erfahrung ist es so, dass Frauen oft Sammlernaturen sind, sehr oft Heiler, selten Tanks, und oft recht still. Nicht die Art DD, die dauernd ein DamageMeter postet. Eigentlich angenehme Spieler. Nur traut man sich wenn sie was falsch machen fast nicht, es ihnen zu sagen. Man will sie ja nicht verscheuchen. Denn oft gehen dann gleich zwei (der Partner mit).
> Und ja, es kann (selbst wenn man sie nicht anmacht und auch nicht anmachen will) den "Frauenbonus" geben, dass man ihnen halt ein bisschen schneller hilft, wenn sie im TS ganz traurig und verwirrt klingen. Einem Mann würde man schnell nen Tipp geben, was er machen muss, für die Frau macht man es u.U. selbst.
> ...



Schon allein weil ich 'Outings' niemals 100% traue wenn ich die Person nicht im TS höre oder sie mit Partner unterwegs ist, du weißt schon im Internet gibts ja eigentlich immernoch keine Frauen, nur Kerle und Polizisten die sich als Frauen ausgeben.


Ich kenne ziemlich wenige Spielerinnen, in unserer Gilde wäre das genau eine Person von der ich es sicher weiß und das ist die Mitchefin (natürlich ein Spielerpärchen, 95% der Spielerinnen kommen doch sowieso im Doppelpack). Deshalb kann ich auch nicht soviel drüber auslassen. Nur zu dem Thema des anders behandeln. Ja, Spielerinnen werden von Spielern anders behandelt. Das ist ganz natürlich, Beschützer- und Imposiertrieb - auch wenn das nicht nötig oder gar Kontraproduktiv ist, das steckt bei den meisten Spielern so tief verankert. Aber eigentlich muss man nichtmal eine Spielerin sein um das zu erleben. Ich spiele aus Ästhetikgründen einige weibliche Chars (keine männlichen Caster z.B.) und man muss nichtmal so tun als wäre man eine RL-Frau um bevorzugt behandelt zu werden.

Was ich in dem Zusammenhang auch bemerkt habe, falls ich doch mal nach einem Magierportal frage (das passiert ja am Anfang häufiger als vielleicht später wenn man weiter fortgeschritten ist), dann frage ich bevorzugt weibliche Magier - persönliche Erfahrung ist einfach dass die eher mal Hilfbereit sind und ein Portal machen. Nicht dass männliche Magier das nie tun, aber bei weiblichen Magiern hatte ich bisher immer mehr Erfolg (das heißt ja auch noch nicht, dass dahinter eine Spielerin sitzt, mein Mage ist auch weiblich..Caster halt).

Der Anteil an Hilfsbereiten Spielerinnen ist wohl am Ende doch Höher als der Anteil an Hilfsbereiten Spielern - von beiden gibt es aber zum Glück noch welche.


----------



## Garlina (25. Januar 2010)

Also ich kann nicht bestätigen, dass die Frauenquote erst jetzt angestiegen ist! Als ich mit Classic angefangen habe, da haben neben mir in der Gilde noch 4 weitere Mädels gespielt. Als wir dann im 40er Raid unterwegs waren, hatten wir 3 Priesterinnen dabei inkl. mir :-) ..... und 2 Magierinnen ..... mit BC wurden dann die Chars getauscht .... ich bin von Priesterin auf TankPala umgestiegen und die beiden anderen Priesterinen haben nen Draenei-Schami angefangen .... eine auf Heal, die andere auf Ele. Eine davon war auch Gilden-und Raidleaderin und die hat ihren Job wirklich super gemacht und wurde von allen geschätzt und respektiert :-) .... Leider hat sie dann im Laufe von WotlK ihren Job aufgegeben und dann ging alles ziehmlich schnell bergab :-( .... 

Ich habe kurz nach ihr vorerst mit WoW aufgehört und RoM angeschnuppert und was soll ich sagen .... bin dort in einer Gilde in der ca. 15 Member sind und 6 davon sind Frauen :-) .... 

Das mit dem nicht spielen können würde ich nicht sagen. Bei uns waren immer die Damen im Healmeter ganz oben und bei den DDs die mit den wenigsten Aggro*Toden und geringfügig weniger dmg als die Herren der Schöpfung ;-) .... was bringt einem mehr nen Aggro-Toter der gar keinen dmg macht oder nen lebender DD der konstant dmg macht? :-)

Im Endeffekt ist die Hauptsache, dass man Spaß im Raid und in der Gilde hat ..... gab auch Mädels die richtig rumgestresst haben und denen die Jungs fast in den Hintern gekrochen sind nur weil nen Nacktbild gepostet wurde. Leider konnten diese Damen dann meißt auch nie sprechen im TS ;-) .... *Nachtigall ick hör die trappsen* :-)

naja ich freue mich auf jedenfall auf einen baldigen Wiedereinstieg in WoW und hoffe, dass ein großteil meiner Mädels auch wieder mit einsteigt ;-) ohne uns Frauen ist das Leben doch viel zu langweilig :-)


----------



## Linchen85 (25. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ohne den Inhalt gelesen zu haben:
> 
> Mädchen/Frauen = Gnome (Mit Pinken haaren und Zöpfen) oder Nachtelfenpriesterinnen.
> 
> Äußere mich gleich nochmal ernsthaft.




Du bist 15 und gehst noch zur Schule? ^^ (solltest du jetzt angepieseltsein kannst mich sicher auch verstehen)


Ich hab gehört es gibt auch Frauen die spielen auf der Hordeseite, das seid 3 Wochen nach Release vom WoW ... nein nicht BC oder Wolk einfach nur WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mittlerweise sollen sie auch schon mehrer 80 iger haben ... zum Teil raiden diese immer noch sehr erfolgreich ... zum andern Teil warten sie noch drauf das das Kind 100% durchschläft und sie endlich wieder vernümpftig raiden gehen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Erfahrung als Frau mit andern Frauen in WoW:

- es gibt ganz klar die Profi-Raid-Itemlvl komplett245 Frauen voll gesockelt und verzaubert 

- und es gibt die andern die auch gern Raiden aber bitte nicht 3 mal die Woche ich brauch auch noch Zeit um meine Pets und Mountssammlung auszubauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- die Frauen die es niemals schaffen werden 80 zu werden weil sie in jedem Gebiet nicht nur bis zum Erfolg questen sondern 100% erfüllen müssen und das mit dem Priester mit dem Mage mit dem Schami und den andern 7 Chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- und die Frauen die nur WoW spielen weil ihr Mann das auch macht und alleine Fernsehen oder alleine schlafen gehen wäre ja langweilig und sie eh nicht wissen wo in WoW hinten und vorne ist

Ja das sieht eh jede Frau oder Mann anders

Ich habe allerdings festgestellt ... wenn man in na Ini ist das ganze am besten noch Random von lvl 15-80 ... 

- auch beim 3 Wipe sehen es die Frauen meist noch recht gelassen ist ja nicht so wild, beim nächsten Versuch wirds schon werden (der Mann hat sich bereits nach spätestens 2 Wipe aus der Ini geportet)

- der Jäger hat dem Druiden den Ring weggewürfelt ... Mann (meist wohl auch ehr noch Kind) verlässt meist die Gruppe ist auf 180 und packt dich auf ingo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Sry ich muss weg ... aus was für Grunden auch immer sind meist auch ehr Männlich da Frau wohl ehr plant ob die Zeit noch ausreicht ne Ini zu gehen oder auch nicht ...


Ich nehm gern Kritik entgegen ... bevors zu peinlich wird bitte per IGM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir wollen ja nicht die Leute verrückt machen


p.s. mein Mann spielt erst seid 4 Jahren WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Newmerlin (25. Januar 2010)

was ein Thema und vollig daneben -.- klar es spielen Mehr Männer/Jungs ABER die Frauen Fraktion war schon immer da!! Seit ich 2004 mit WOW anfing waren Frau immer von der Party *und das nicht wenig*..... ach noch was es gibt sogar SAU VIELE Rentner die es Spielen

ALso wir leben doch nicht mehr im Mittelalter wo frau nur noch Koch/Waschen/Kinder hütten.....


----------



## Malakas (25. Januar 2010)

Ich geb Linchen85 recht : )


----------



## ibbi (25. Januar 2010)

hasenkeks schrieb:


> Da hast du absolut recht. Am meisten stört mich, dass ich mich oft nicht normal mit den Leuten unterhalten kann, weil viele gleich nur an das eine denken. Selbst wenn es nicht gleich um Sex geht finde ich es sehr irritierend, wenn ich mich nett mit jemandem unterhalte, denke, Mensch super, mit dem könnte man ja ruhig öfter mal was zusammen machen, und ich dann langsam merke, dass der schon die rosarote Brille trägt und sich unser erstes Date ausmalt. Das nervt mich einfach.* Es ist total schwer im Spiel einen Mann zu finden, der einfach nur sowas wie ein Freund ist. Das ist frustrierend.*



mich noch nich getroffen? 
spaß beiseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also ich finds ja ein BISCHEN lächerlich und von ner anderen seite auch hmm armselig wenn man sich in WoW nach nem partner umsucht..

erlebnis18 ftw für die dies nötig haben....

v.A weil man zu 90% nich weißt wie sie aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 außer du googlelst sie und sie hat zufällig i-wo ein acc. mit foto etc. trotzdem keine frau freut sich wenn man per /w flüstert 
oder lieg ich da falsch?:/
ich als mänchen weiß das nich so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raving lunatic (25. Januar 2010)

Ich kanns gar nicht glauben, dass sich die Diskussion so in die länge zieht.. Wir sind nicht mehr in den 50ern und man sollte nicht lange drüber nachdenken ob Frauen und Männer gleichberechtigt sind -.-
Jeder der meint Frauen können nicht spielen usw hat wohl nicht viel mehr kennengelernt als irgendwelche Barbies und die eigene Mutter.

Ja wir werden mit Samthandschuhen angefasst und manchmal ist das sogar angenehm mal Fehler machen zu dürfen ^^
Aber ich habs schon zweimal erlebt das Mädels ziemlich krank bestalkt wurden..
Ich hab mir mal ne kleine Hexerin erstellt und ein Pala oder Krieger (weiß ich nicht mehr genau ^^) hat mir n bisschen Geld gegeben und n bisschen billige Rüstung. Ich bedanke mich nett und gehe.. Der Typ hat mich ewig verfolgt. Wenn ich mich eingeloggt habe stand er schon vor mir ist mir immer hinterher gerannt hat mir tausend Küsschen zugeworfen. Letztendlich hab ich den Char gelöscht : / 
Der andere Fall passierte einem Mädl aus meiner Gilde. Ein Typ whisperte ihr ständig irgendwelche sexuellen Sachen zu bombardierte sie mit Küssen usw. Irgendwann hat sich das ganze umgedreht und Sie bekam ständig Hassbriefe von wegen sie wäre es nicht Wert zu leben und ähnlichem.

(uh mein erster Beitrag xD)


----------



## ibbi (25. Januar 2010)

raving schrieb:


> Ich kanns gar nicht glauben, dass sich die Diskussion so in die länge zieht.. Wir sind nicht mehr in den 50ern und man sollte nicht lange drüber nachdenken ob Frauen und Männer gleichberechtigt sind -.-
> Jeder der meint Frauen können nicht spielen usw hat wohl nicht viel mehr kennengelernt als irgendwelche Barbies und die eigene Mutter.
> 
> Ja wir werden mit Samthandschuhen angefasst und manchmal ist das sogar angenehm mal Fehler machen zu dürfen ^^
> ...




ticket hat nich geholfen?
STALKEN ÜBER WOW?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hm krank? 
könnt mir doch vorstellen das ein ticket geholfen hät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sowas kann blizz nich tolerieren wa?


----------



## Drunas (25. Januar 2010)

Ich hab meine Freundin in WoW kennengelernt.  (1,3 Jahre schon zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Kann ziemlich gut Dudu spielen ^^


----------



## Muhtator (25. Januar 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, dass im Jahre 2010 über so etwas überhaupt diskutiert werden muss.
> Frauen können alles genauso wie Männer. Punkt.




Jap das ist richtig, sie können genauso gut spielen wie Männer, aber ich frage mich, spielen sie auch so wie Männer?

Bzw. ist das Spielverhalten von Männern unr Frauen generell eher Verschieden oder eher ähnlich? (nicht ob sie gut oder schlecht spielen sondern eher welche Klassen und ob eher pro Raid oder eher leveln und Erfolge und Pets sammeln, dass ist meine Frage)

Eine Statisik dazu wäre nicht schlecht *g*


----------



## Camagu (25. Januar 2010)

Hey ich find den treadh gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Freundin ist durch mich auch an das Spielgekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anfangs hieß es immer: " Es gibt so wenig weibliche WoW-ler(innen)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das ganze hat sich ja mittlerweile geändert-es sind wie du schon gesagt hast, mehr geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit den weiblichen Mitspielern ganz eindeutig!!!---Sie gehen durchdachter an Aktionen Ihrerseits ran, womit ich meine weniger (Leroy)Jenkin´s like 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg 
Euer Troll der Argustwacht, Camagu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ibbi (25. Januar 2010)

Drunas schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Freundin in WoW kennengelernt.  (1,3 Jahre schon zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie darf ich mir das vorstellen?
über WoW mal zh gecleart.. weiter geschrieben fotos ausgetauscht und getroffen?Oo


----------



## Tomminocka (25. Januar 2010)

Ich mache keine Unterschiede zwischen weiblichen und männlichen Spielern. Die Kommunikation sollte passen, der Rest ist egal

Grüße


----------



## Syracrus (25. Januar 2010)

Nun wenn ich mir als Frau schon alles durchlese, gebe ich auch meinen Senf hinzu.

Nein ich spiele keinen Nachtelfen, sondern eine Taurin die sich als Tank verdient und das schon seit mehreren Jahren .... ja komische Mischung, weder hübsch noch heilend :-)

Und ich denke, dass es wirklich weit mehr WoW - Spielerinnen gibt als man ( n ) denkt und sich viele nicht zu erkennen geben und geben wollen, weil leider wirklich viel zu oft dieses gechatte und TS Gesülze anfängt, was mal richtig nervt.
Ich will mitgenommen werden auf Grund meiner überzeugenden Leistung im Game und nicht, weil ich 2 aussagekräftige " Argumente " hab.

Desweiteren habe ich gerne viel Leidensgenossinen um mich, da die Atmosphäre einfach entspannter ist. Ok auch bei "uns" gibt es Sch vergleiche.... und man freut sich, wenn man besser ist als männliche Mitstreiter.
Doch es fällt schon auf das sich weit weniger weibliche DD`s versuchen an meine Aggro ranzumachen als die männlichen... aber es gilt egal ob männchen oder weibchen: wer die Aggro klaut kann sie behalten.

So long


----------



## raving lunatic (25. Januar 2010)

ibbi schrieb:


> ticket hat nich geholfen?
> STALKEN ÜBER WOW?
> 
> 
> ...




Also mir ist die Lust am Hexer einfach vergangen.. Deswegen hab ich kein Ticket geschrieben : /
Ich weiß es hat ja an sich nichts mit dem Char zu tun aber irgendwie war mir das zu viel..

Meiner Kollegin hab ich allerdings auch geraten ein Ticket zu erstellen aber sie wollte nicht.. Sie ist halt sehr schüchtern und es war ihr auch peinlich.
Wies jetzt allerdings ausgegangen is weiß ich nicht.. ich bin mittlerweile zu Aion gewechselt und werd dort angemault wie jeder andrere auch xD

Aber wegen dem Ticket.. ich weiß nicht was wollen die denn groß machen? Ein Ban wäre doch irgendwie überzogen oder?

Es fasziniert mich allerdings immernoch wie der Typ mir immer folgen konnte ^^ ich meine er muss ja irgendwie da gewartet haben wo ich mich ausgeloggt habe usw. ôo


----------



## Camagu (25. Januar 2010)

Unterschiede nur im Jenkins Bezug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (25. Januar 2010)

SaaD12 schrieb:


> Bei mir in der Gilde ist die _Leaderin_ auch einen _frau^^_




Nee echt? cO


----------



## Drunas (25. Januar 2010)

ibbi schrieb:


> wie darf ich mir das vorstellen?
> über WoW mal zh gecleart.. weiter geschrieben fotos ausgetauscht und getroffen?Oo



Öhm, ich hatte in den Zangarmarschen Probs beim Questen. Sie hat mich angeflüsstert ob sie mir helfen könne. Und joa, dann eben jeden Tag geschrieben, später über Messenger und später eben Treffen (is aber Fernbeziehung, 250km 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

@ Poster über mir: bei uns is ne Frau Co-Guildlead und leitet auch Raids....


----------



## ibbi (25. Januar 2010)

raving schrieb:


> Aber wegen dem Ticket.. ich weiß nicht was wollen die denn groß machen? Ein Ban wäre doch irgendwie überzogen oder?
> 
> Es fasziniert mich allerdings immernoch wie der Typ mir immer folgen konnte ^^ ich meine er muss ja irgendwie da gewartet haben wo ich mich ausgeloggt habe usw. ôo



najo er rennt dir einfach dauernd hinterher und bleibt da stehen wo du dich ausloggst bis du halt wieder kommst , allerdings frage ich mich was er sich daraus erhofft? wird er davon geil nem weiblichen spieler hinterherzurennen (welche rasse auch immer du gespielt hast)najo wär glaub nich so mein ding mich in wow aufzugeilen


ich find ja sexuelle belästigung schlimmer als einen "arsch" oder blödian-.- zu nennen
wenns wirklich derbe war
aber hm woooobei
es gibt ja die igno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wär ja die einfachste lösung
.
.
.
hm du hättest du einfach ma ein flug nehmen können von og aus und dann i-wo hinfliegen 10mins eine rauchen gehen und wieder zurück glaub kaum das der typ dich je wieder gesehn hätt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/2 lf *deinname* wer mir sagt wo sie ist 500g belohnung?


----------



## MasterXoX (25. Januar 2010)

Drunas schrieb:


> @ Poster über mir: bei uns is ne Frau Co-Guildlead und leitet auch Raids....




Das war jetzt ned so gemeint das ich überrascht war sondern er hat ja geschrieben: "unsere _leaderin_ ist auch eine _frau_. das wollt ich damit eig. betonen xD


----------



## TruemmerHorst (25. Januar 2010)

ich mag das schweigen im ts wenn ich nach erfolgreichem boss kill die ganzen imba roxxor die vorm boss schon mit ihrem "ich hab den größten" getue sich gegenseitig geflamed ham im recount abgehängt hab..... und oft muss ich mir das "ihr wurdet vom mädchen geschlagen" echt verkneifen ;-)

spiele melee dd und werd unter randoms als frau gar nicht wahrgenommen.... was auch nicht so schlimm ist denn viele hier genannte beispiele sind auch mir bekannt....


----------



## Ant1gen (25. Januar 2010)

Chínín schrieb:


> Naja, ich glaube eher deine 90% wissen, wie man sexy Bilder aus Goggle rauskriegt ;p



Schon mal daran gedacht, dass Schönheit im Auge des Betrachtes liegt?


----------



## ibbi (25. Januar 2010)

Drunas schrieb:


> Öhm, ich hatte in den Zangarmarschen Probs beim Questen. Sie hat mich angeflüsstert ob sie mir helfen könne. Und joa, dann eben jeden Tag geschrieben, später über Messenger und später eben Treffen (is aber Fernbeziehung, 250km
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




was tut man nich alles fürr die herzallerliebste... nich wahr?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja und mal ne etwas andere story die man erzählen kann wenn man gefragt wird wo man sich kennengelernt hat : " ja in den zangarmarschen" ich frage mich aber wenn du sie in den zangarmarschen kennengelernt hast ahm wie könnt ihr dann 13 jahre zusammen sein?:/
oder hab ich grad nen denkfehler..entschuldige vielmals wenn ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (25. Januar 2010)

ibbi schrieb:


> ich frage mich aber wenn du sie in den zangarmarschen kennengelernt hast ahm wie könnt ihr dann 13 jahre zusammen sein?:/
> oder hab ich grad nen denkfehler..entschuldige vielmals wenn ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zwischen der 1 und der 3 steht ein Komma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drunas (25. Januar 2010)

ibbi schrieb:


> was tut man nich alles fürr die herzallerliebste... nich wahr?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe, joar kommt gut. "Wo sind denn die Zangarmarschen?!" 

Du hast n Komma überlesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (25. Januar 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> das hab ich mit keinem Wort gesagt... das war ein Insider, weil ich mit einem Member öfter im Raidchat Späße drüber gemacht hab, dass ich noch ein Pic nach meiner Trialzeit posten muss - er meinte halt, dass es unbedingt eins mit Titten sein muss für den ausstehenden Tittenbonus. Ich hab dann halt ein Porträt und ein Ganzkörperbild gepostet, auf dem ich mit einer Grillzange tanze und auf dem halt meine Oberweite zu sehen ist. Omg.
> 
> Wenn du meine restlichen Posts ganz gelesen hättest, hättest du doch gesehen, dass ich mich klar von den Mädels abgrenze, die ihr Spiel mit ihren Brüsten ausgleichen wollen.



hm, ok. lass ich so gelten, das omg wäre aber unnötig gewesen

dachte halt da äussere sich so ein ***** (siehe buffed startseite gnihihi)



> wenn du sie in den zangarmarschen kennengelernt hast ahm wie könnt ihr dann 13 jahre zusammen sein?:/
> oder hab ich grad nen denkfehler..entschuldige vielmals wenn ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dein denkfehler ist dass 1,3 immer noch ungleich 13 ist


----------



## ibbi (25. Januar 2010)

Drunas schrieb:


> Hehe, joar kommt gut. "Wo sind denn die Zangarmarschen?!"
> 
> Du hast n Komma überlesen.
> 
> ...




oh tut mir leid ich sehs auch grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jau tolle story bei der hochtzeit wenn dein bester kumpel ne rede halten muss darfst ihm das erzählen auch wenn außer euch 3 wohl keiner weiß was "zangarmarschen" "WoW" ist
naja die meisten verbinden das ja mit dick.pickel.fastfood.Keller.keine freunde....najo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (25. Januar 2010)

ibbi schrieb:


> wie darf ich mir das vorstellen?
> über WoW mal zh gecleart.. weiter geschrieben fotos ausgetauscht und getroffen?Oo



hehe, hab meine Freundin auch ingame kennengelernt. Waren zufällig in er selben Gilde, kannten uns so aber nicht, bis wir zufällig in ner Schlaby Grp waren. Sie war noch 69 und da ich den Abend eh nichts vorhatte, habe ich ihr halt noch beim Questen geholfen. Waren neben bei TS und so am labern. Dann kams iwie so, dass wir immer wieder zusammen Instanzen waren und, da wir zufällig einen Twink auf selben level hatten zusammen getwinkt haben. Naja iwann hat man dann auch so in MSN/ICQ geschrieben. Naja irgendwann hat man auch telefoniert und so und nach 4 Monaten hatten wir beschlossen, sich mal zu treffen. Und dann hats irgendwie gefunkt.
Aber es war nicht so, dass wir vorhatten über WoW unsern Partner zu finden bzw. dass man zusammen kommen wollte, als man soviel gemacht hat. Es hat sich eher zufällig entwichelt, haben vorher nie daran geglaubt, dass man sich so ingame kennen lernen kann. Sind jetzt auch fast 3 Jahre zusammen. Wir sind aber nicht die einzigsten, die sich ingame kennengelernt haben. Kenne noch 2Pärchen, welche jetzt zusammen wohnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das leben ist schon merkwürdig^^


----------



## Drunas (25. Januar 2010)

ibbi schrieb:


> oh tut mir leid ich sehs auch grad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naa, hoffen wir für ihn dasses nicht so lange hält oder für uns damit wir die ganzen fragenden Gesicter sehen dürfen. XD
Die Zeiten mit den WoW-Klischees sollten langsam vorbei sein.^^



> Aber es war nicht so, dass wir vorhatten über WoW unsern Partner zu finden bzw. dass man zusammen kommen wollte, als man soviel gemacht hat. Es hat sich eher zufällig entwichelt, haben vorher nie daran geglaubt, dass man sich so ingame kennen lernen kann. [...] Das leben ist schon merkwürdig^^



this


----------



## Sugarwarlock (25. Januar 2010)

das geschlecht ist mir ingame total egal... natürlich ist es im ts auch mal angenehm wenn frauen anwesend sind^^ 1.) damit sich die kerle im ts mal benehmen und nicht ins micro furzen weils lustig ist. und 2.) weil man ja auch mal mit anderen leuten reden will oO^^ schlimm nur, wenn die maintankin halb nackt auf xchar zu sehen ist und alle nur noch da rüber reden -.-^^


----------



## hasenkeks (25. Januar 2010)

Drunas schrieb:


> this



Um es mal ganz eloquent auszudrücken: "Hä?" 

Was wolltest du uns damit sagen?Fehlt da was, oder reicht mein Horizont nicht aus, um die Aussage zu verstehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ibbi (25. Januar 2010)

glaub kaum das i-jemand wow spielt weil er hofft die große liebe zu finden..


----------



## nue (25. Januar 2010)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> das geschlecht ist mir ingame total egal... natürlich ist es im ts auch mal angenehm wenn frauen anwesend sind^^ 1.) damit sich die kerle im ts mal benehmen und nicht ins micro furzen weils lustig ist.



also unseren war des immer scheißegal o: ...trotz weiblichkeitsanteil o:
bei uns hat man immer meinen können wir raiden n bauernhof o:

der raidchat war jedenfalls nicht wirklich jugendfrei xD 
ich tät aber lügen wenn ich behaupten würde: "es war nicht lustig" ^^

...achja und die maintankin war bei uns nicht auf xchar oder buffed oder sonnst wo, also somit auch gar nicht erst halbnackig zu sehen XD


----------



## Grabsch (25. Januar 2010)

Ich habe nur schlechte Raiderfahrungen mit Frauen. 

WoW ist eine Männerdomäne.


----------



## nue (25. Januar 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> Ich habe nur schlechte Raiderfahrungen mit Frauen.



erzähl mal :>


----------



## raving lunatic (25. Januar 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> Ich habe nur schlechte Raiderfahrungen mit Frauen.
> 
> WoW ist eine Männerdomäne.



Ja würd mich jetzt auchmal interessiern.
Bin gespannt


----------



## ibbi (25. Januar 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> Ich habe nur schlechte Raiderfahrungen mit Frauen.
> 
> WoW ist eine Männerdomäne.




ach wirklich? und männer die nach einem wipe leaven haste nie erlebt?
männer machen ja bekanntlich alles besser-.-.-.-.-


----------



## Grabsch (25. Januar 2010)

*Meiner Erfahrung nach* spielen Frauen unkonzentrierter und sind in stessigen Situationen leicht überfordert.
Dazu kommt, das sie sich ungern belehren lassen. 

Abgesehen davon senken sie das Niveau der Professionalität einiger Mitraider (wenn ein erwachsener Mann "bussi <3" schreibt, kommen Zweifel in mir auf).


----------



## Oogieboogie (25. Januar 2010)

ich hab nix gegen frauen in wow...ganz im gegenteil
meißtens machen sie ihre sache sehr gut (wie ich festgestellt habe besonders als heiler, ka warum) und im ts kann man sich auch gut mit ihnen unterhalten =)
also von daher: frauen sollen ruhig öfter mmo's bzw generell pc spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nayomi (25. Januar 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> *Meiner Erfahrung nach* spielen Frauen unkonzentrierter und sind in stessigen Situationen leicht überfordert.
> Dazu kommt, das sie sich ungern belehren lassen.
> 
> Abgesehen senken sie das Niveau der Professionalität einiger Mitraider (wenn ein erwachsener Mann "bussi <3" schreibt, kommen Zweifel in mir auf).


und dir is sowas sicher noch nie passiert ge du Vergisst wir habn Multitask!!nix da mit überfordert sein


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und <3 Bussis sind supi


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Newmerlin (25. Januar 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> *Meiner Erfahrung nach* spielen Frauen unkonzentrierter und sind in stessigen Situationen leicht überfordert.
> Dazu kommt, das sie sich ungern belehren lassen.
> 
> Abgesehen senken sie das Niveau der Professionalität einiger Mitraider (wenn ein erwachsener Mann "bussi <3" schreibt, kommen Zweifel in mir auf).




boah wenn ich so ein scheiss lesen muß muß ich kotzen -.- mein Frau wird dich sicherlich in grund und boden zoggen wie viele  andere Fraun -.-


----------



## Nayomi (25. Januar 2010)

Newmerlin schrieb:


> boah wenn ich so ein scheiss lesen muß muß ich kotzen -.- mein Frau wird dich sicherlich in grund und boden zoggen wie viele  andere Fraun -.-


Darauf kannst einen lassen Newmerlin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja wenn man selber nix kann muss man wenn sclecht reden das man selbst nich so scheisse dasteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xorle (25. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab gute Erfahrungen mit weiblichen Spielern gemacht. In unserem alten Raid war seid Classic z. B. (einer) der MT(s) eine Frau und die konnte bzw. kann sehr gut spielen.

Ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit weiblichen Spielern gemacht. Im gildenübergreifenden Raid in BC war der Raidleiter eine Frau und da diese sowas von resistent gegen (berechtigte) Kritik war respektive ihr Wohlvollen über Raidteilnahme teilweise mitentschied, verlies ich nach einem Disput mit ihr den Raid.

Ich habe klischeehafte Erfahrungen mit weiblichen Spielern gemacht. Gerade im Classic-Raid waren mehrere Frauen dabei, aber alles Gnom-Hexerinnen oder Nachtelfen-Pristerinnen...mit Ausnahme der tankenden Frau. Oder auch gerne Wegfindungsprobleme oder Sätze wie: "Nein, das Item mag zwar besser sein, aber die Farbe passt überhaupt nicht zu meinem Umhang. Das nehme ich nicht." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also im Grunde so wie die Erfahrungen mit männlichen Spielern...

Der einzige wahrnehmbare Unterschied liegt gerade im TS eher im Verhalten der "Männer", deren Testosteron-Spiegel ins Unermessliche schnellt, sobald eine weibliche Stimme im TS auch nur "Hallo!" sagt und das manchmal daraufhin einsetzende Gebalze je nach Grad Heiterkeit, Übelkeit oder Mitleid auslöst...


----------



## Lightborn (25. Januar 2010)

Ich selbst mag es eigentlich sehr wenn eine Frau mit im Raid ist (wie schon mehrfach erwähnt lockert es die Stimmung etwas auf und gewisse männliche Artgenossen wissen sich mal wieder zu benehmen).

Genau wie bei den Männern gibt es auch bei den Frauen, Spielerinnen die ihre Chars besser oder schlechter beherrschen. Mir ist der Charakter der Person hinter dem Char wichtiger egal ob Männlein oder Weiblein. Wir haben bei uns in der Gilde saoger fast 50:50 Männer/Frauen. Ebenso im Raid wobei da meist etwas mehr Männer vorhanden sind.

Wie schon erwähnt finde ich es einfach köstlich wie gewisse Herren benehmen, wenn eine Frau dazu kommt (gerade bei Pärchen die nicht im selben Raum spielen schon sehr intressante Dinge erlebt....)

Mfg Light


----------



## Grabsch (25. Januar 2010)

Newmerlin schrieb:


> boah wenn ich so ein scheiss lesen muß muß ich kotzen -.- mein Frau wird dich sicherlich in grund und boden zoggen wie viele  andere Fraun -.-




Jetzt hast mich aber voll gepwnd du alter Fl4m0r!



> und dir is sowas sicher noch nie passiert ge du Vergisst wir habn Multitask!!nix da mit überfordert sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Klar:  
 -sie können Mist schreiben
-Fehler reinhauen
-und das Ganze noch mit ganz vielen Smilies versehen

Frauen sind also uns Männern überlegen... LAWL!   Bleibt doch mal sachlich.


----------



## Leonîda-SilberneHand (25. Januar 2010)

In meiner (doch sehr erfolgreichen) Gilde sind wir mehrere Mädels. Ich bin übrigens auch eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin einer der Maintanks und die andere ist eine unserer besten DDs (Schurkin).  Da wir aber beide vergeben sind, kommen auch im TS keine fragwürdigen Ansagen etc.

Ich finde aber doch, dass wir Mädels besser behandelt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu uns ist man immer nett.


----------



## Laydaya (25. Januar 2010)

Zu der Frage, ob Frauen "schlechter" sind als Männer muss ich mich an einen netten Naxx-Run erinnern:
Heigan, 6 Nahkämpfer(davon eine junge Dame) + Tank(meine Wenigkeit), es geht los, nach Phase 2 standen dann noch ca 50% der Nahkämpfer,
nach dem nächsten Phasenwechsel waren noch 2 übrig, besagte Dame und meine Wenigkeit, Heigan liegt nach einiger Zeit im Dreck.
Ansonsten habe ich auch sonst vorrangig nur gute Erfahrungen mit dem anderen Geschlecht gemacht, es gibt weitaus öfters negativ-Begegnungen 
mit den "ach so tollen" Herren der Schöpfung (jetzt rein qualitativ gesehen, quantitativ dürfte es aufgrund der höheren Anzahl der Männchen 
nicht sonderlich verwunderlich, wenn man da öfters mal auf ein übles Exemplar trifft). Auch finde ich es echt entspannend, wenn man im TS auch 
mal ein wenig höhere Stimmen zum Anhören bekommt, der Abwechslung wegen. Und ich finde, diejenigen Männer/Frauen die mit Puppen spielen 
wollen, sollen dies tun, genauso, wie diejenigen, die gerne WoW spielen wollen, sollen dies tun. Und was wäre das Rollenspiel-Leben wenn es 
eine "Herrenrasse" gäbe^^ Immerhin gibt es gemeinhin genug Pärchen, die gemeinsam spielen und so dafür beitragen, dass das Spiel etwas 
ausgeglichener wird. Von dem Standpunkt aus, sage ich mal her mit den Damenin die Welt der Kriegskunst, denn jeder kann dazu beitragen, 
das Spiel zu bereichern und wenn da jemand etwas vorbringt wie "Frauen können nicht spielen" dann sollen sich diejengigen mal überlegen, 
ob sie nicht letztens erst (anonymerweise) von einer Dame im BG umgenuzzt wurden, denn man weiß nicht immer, wer am anderen Ende der 
Internetleitung sitzt und mit Hämmern, Feuerbällen, Todesmänteln, Heldenhaften Würfen, Giften, Erdschocks, Flüchen, Mondfeuern, Gebeten 
oder Fallen um sich schmeißt.
In diesem Sinne, alles Gute euch ALLEN und viel Spaß in WoW, jede nette Person ist herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## TheDoggy (25. Januar 2010)

Uuuuh, da ist man nen tag nicht da und schon kommt soviel zusammen. xD
Mal fix bisserl beantworten und dann selbst bisserl ausm Nähkästchen plaudern. =)



Schnatti schrieb:


> Ich sag nichts mehr im TS...Grund:
> Ich: Huhuuu
> TS: Stille
> xy: Ja halloooo
> ...


Ohje. x_X
Naja, ich hab das Problem irgendwie nicht. Meine Stimme findet niemand wirklich niedlich, ist dafür glaub ich zu tief. xD
Aber bei RandomRaids halt ich eh aus Prinzip die Klappe...



Rainaar schrieb:


> Das heisst Moin, Hi, Hallo, tach oder was weiss ich was, aber nicht "Huhu"


Ich belästige meine Gilde immer mit "Heya", "Heyho" oder "Hiho". xD



Technocrat schrieb:


> Lieber TE, was willst Du mit diesem Thread erreichen? Schon vor 3 Jahren nannte Blizzard 35% weibliche Spieler, und ich persönlich spiele seit dem ersten Tag von WoW - wenn ich auch beim besten Willen kein Mädchen mehr genannt werden kann. Aber schau Dich mal bei Dir auf dem Server um - ich wette, 80% der Gilden, die es länger als 2 Jahre gibt, werden von und Frauen geleitet. Ich glaube, Du hängst nur mit den falschen Leuten rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich mag ehrlich sein: Ich wollte einfach wissen, welche Erfahrungen andere Mädchen so gemacht haben und ob das, was man teilweise hört, der Wahrheit entspricht. Bin halt auch nur neugierig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube du hälst mich für nen Kerl, ehrm... ich bin weiblich, so btw.. xD
Und dass es viele Frauen ingame gab, war mir bewusst, aber ich wollte wissen, woher der plötzliche Anstieg seit WotLK kommt.



Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> wtf.. chen


Das dachte ich auch...



Syracrus schrieb:


> Nein ich spiele keinen Nachtelfen, sondern eine Taurin die sich als Tank verdient und das schon seit mehreren Jahren .... ja komische Mischung, weder hübsch noch heilend :-)


EY! Tauren > all!! Sie SIND hübsch! Wer braucht schon Nachtelfen? Außerdem Bär = Teh Flausch! QQ
Und wofür gibts 2nd Specc für den Notfall? Bäume rocken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grabsch schrieb:


> Ich habe nur schlechte Raiderfahrungen mit Frauen.
> 
> WoW ist eine Männerdomäne.





Grabsch schrieb:


> *Meiner Erfahrung nach* spielen Frauen unkonzentrierter und sind in stessigen Situationen leicht überfordert.
> Dazu kommt, das sie sich ungern belehren lassen.
> 
> Abgesehen davon senken sie das Niveau der Professionalität einiger Mitraider (wenn ein erwachsener Mann "bussi <3" schreibt, kommen Zweifel in mir auf).



Gut, dass du irgendwie den gesamten Aussagen der letzten Seiten widersprichst... xD

@Topic: Ich hab mit WoW seinerzeit angefangen, weil meine Freundinnen(!) spielten. xD
Wirklich angebaggert wurde ich nie, was ich auf meine für weibliche Verhältnisse doch ziemlich tiefe Stimme zurückführe. Und darauf, dass ich wohl eh zu kerlig bin und nicht wirklich süß rüberkomm im TS. xD
Einziges negatives Erlebnis hatte ich bisher, als sich irgendwelche Prepubertären Kinder sich im TS nicht mehr einkriegen konnten vor Lachen, nachdem ne weibliche Stimme aufgetaucht war. War schon Panne. o_O 
Ansonsten spielen tue ich DD als Main, wurde aufgrund meiner herausragenden Leistungen im Raid in die Gilde aufgenommen und zudem noch vor Gildenexternen vom Raidleader in den höchsten Tönen gelobt. (Als er glaubte, er und der Externe seien allein im TS.) Twinken tu ich momentan mit Baum/Bär und mit Cata soll nen ProtPala dazukommen, also soviel zu nicht-tanken. ;D
Achja... Für die Horde!!1 (Aber ja, das Elfenklischee erfüll ich beim Main. Aber wohl nur, weils keine Taurenschurken gibt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Und sowohl in meiner letzten, als auch in meiner jetzigen Gilde hab ich immer eine Gleichgesinnte zur Seite gehabt, das sich mit mir gegen die Neckereien der Herren verteidigt hat!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitorez (25. Januar 2010)

Hmm ... Frauen und WoW ... wartet mal kurz ich frag mal meine Frau ^^

Ne spass Beiseite.
Ich hab meine Frau vor 3 Jahren in WoW kennengelernt und haben vor anderthalb Jahren geheiratet.

Naja meiner Meinung nach passen WoW und Frauen ganz gut zusammen denn WoW ist lange nicht mehr nur ein Spiel für Suchtis und irgendwelche Geeks ^^

Und mit Frauen im Ts ist es immer lustiger als in nem reinem Männer Raid ( klingt ja schon iwie naja jeder weiss was gemeint ist ^^ *hängt noch schnell ein bild von Guido Westerwelle auf*)


----------



## Syracrus (25. Januar 2010)

@TheDoggy: ja der duale ist ein Baum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  es gibt nichts besseres

und das TS PRoblem kenne ich persönlich jetzt nicht  eher das Gegenteil, dass es heißt: endlich kriege ich Verstärkung ( von einer weiblichen Stimme im Hintergrund, die sich als Raidleader herausstellt )


----------



## Hikaro (25. Januar 2010)

hatte in unserer gilde ne Frau als leader (jaja die Gildenleader pärchen) die zam mit ihrem mann Die gilde zum Erfolg gebracht hat nervig wars nur wenn sie oder die anderen Gilden damen mal am rumzicken waren hab sie vorübergehend auf igno gesetzt sobald eine den chat vollgespammt hat *seufz* 

naja viel fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrii (25. Januar 2010)

Jaja, im Dunkeln ist Gut Munkeln, oder so....

Was gibt es denn dazu zu sagen, hmm? ja - Banane.

Mal im Ernst, die Qualität eines Spielers definiert sich nicht über sein Geschlecht und wenn es eben Idioten gibt, die sich von einer weiblichen Stimme oder vielen Smilies im Raid ablenken lassen sind sie 1. total untervögelt. 2. haben noch nie eine Vagina gesehen 3. einfach selber schuld. Seine Eigene inkompetenz dann auf das weibliche Geschlecht zu schieben ist doch lächerlich. Ich hab es zudem satt, denn wenn man als Frau "geoutet" wird ( ja - manche tun dies sogar freiwillig im Wissen auf endlos dämliche Anmachsprüche pupatärer JUngs - die ü30 schließ ich da nicht aus.) wird meistens mit 2 Dingen konfrontiert:

1. Omg, du spielst wow, hast kein Rl ( dabei gehen wir davon aus man spielt erfolgreich, gut seinen Chara - oder so n Käse... ) und deswegen MUSST du fett und hässlich sein, denn ich (der Herr der Schöpfung, der alles weis) sage das.

2. Omg, ein Mädchen, du siehst bestimmt hoooot aus, wuh wuh uh uh ahhhuhh *sabber sabber* geil... schickste ma n pic von dir? biste noch Singel? deine Stimme ist total süß!

Ich hab mir einfach zur Angewohnheit gemacht, es genauso zu machen, den Schubladendenken ist ja so erfüllend. Wieso muss man Frauen in diesem Spiel immer reduzieren, entweder sehen sie gut aus, oder sie sind fett und hässlich ( haben wiegesagt dafür eventuell die gabe ansatzweise gut zu spielen) 

Wie wärs mal mit, wir haben Frauen in der Gilde die sind wirklich gut, nett und Hilfsbereit. Oder erzählt ihr euren Freunden immer, du unser raidleader... uhh dem sein Bart, man sie der gut aus und er kann sogar noch spielen! das ist der hammer und sein Oberkörper.. diese Muskeln oh ja *schmacht* ich hab hier noch ein Aktbild von ihm, was er mir geschickt hat. netter weise.

Ne da heißt es: unser raidleader is n krasser typ, voll klasse drauf, nett ab und zu Streng aber er kann auch verdammt gut spielen.

Ach... was reg ich mich nur wieder auf. 

Ich spiel als Frau wow schon seit ewigkeiten und eines hab ich gelernt, die Gnomfrauen mit Rosa zöpfen und die Nachtelfen Priesterinnen sind zu 90% männer.... *oh yeah nun hab ich 80 Level lang meiner Priesterin aufn arsch geschaut, yippi kajei! * 

so - genug geflamet, zeit für ne Tasse Tee mit Schokokeksen und Rosa Glasur, passend zur Haarfarbe meiner Gnomin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (25. Januar 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, dass im Jahre 2010 über so etwas überhaupt diskutiert werden muss.
> Frauen können alles genauso wie Männer. Punkt.




So ist es! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syracrus (25. Januar 2010)

@ nyrii / made my day

der Abend wird wundervoll!!


----------



## rycardo (25. Januar 2010)

Also ich sag nur halt die fresse wer was gegen W spielerinen hat soll zu mir kommen dann gibs anschiess ich find frauen die wow spielen einfach toll
eine wow kolegin die ist besser als die meisten in meiner gilde und hat item lvl 258 und weiter xD also kommt nur her wenn ihr was dagegen habt xD	Gruss von Rycardo For the horde!!!


----------



## TheDoggy (25. Januar 2010)

Achja, ich kann so Tussen, die meinen, perm alle Kerle mit ihrem Tittenbonus anrammeln zu müssen, nicht ausstehen.
Nur so als Anmerkung, weil es einfach nervt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Glück gibts von denen bei uns irgendwie nicht soviele. Oder ich hatte nur Glück. xD

Edith sagt @rycardo: Und das konntest du nicht in normaler Schriftgröße kundtun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (25. Januar 2010)

rycardo schrieb:


> Also ich sag nur halt die fresse wer was gegen W spielerinen hat soll zu mir kommen dann gibs anschiess ich find frauen die wow spielen einfach toll
> eine wow kolegin die ist besser als die meisten in meiner gilde und hat item lvl 258 und weiter xD also kommt nur her wenn ihr was dagegen habt xD	Gruss von Rycardo For the horde!!!



Warum ? Da war der Tag so toll, man will nochmal kurz was im Forum lesen und dann sowas. Meine armen armen Augen.


----------



## Gerti (25. Januar 2010)

rycardo schrieb:


> Also ich sag nur halt die fresse wer was gegen W spielerinen hat soll zu mir kommen dann gibs anschiess ich find frauen die wow spielen einfach toll
> eine wow kolegin die ist besser als die meisten in meiner gilde und hat item lvl 258 und weiter xD also kommt nur her wenn ihr was dagegen habt xD	Gruss von Rycardo For the horde!!!



yoyo xD w spilerinen können garnischts!!!!11 xDD und nuhr ithemschniet 258 foll low ey xDD du hast ja mal foll keine anung xDDD unt komm nur du her was soll ich zu so einem follnup wie dier gehen!!! xDD


----------



## rycardo (25. Januar 2010)

Srry wegen schrieftgrösse und bitte nicht solche beleidigungen also bitte ein bisien höfflichkeit muss sein



Ein bissien Spass muss sein darararararararara tadam xD


----------



## rocksor (25. Januar 2010)

kromagus schrieb:


> Ich finde es auflockernder Mädels in der gruppe/gilde zu haben, da sie wow auf andere weise betrachten
> 
> ca 50% unserer gilde besteht aus Mädels und das Gerücht Mädels können nicht spielen kann leider net stimmten, denn wir sind auf antonidas die 4t beste Alli gilde ^^
> 
> ...



Meine Meinung! Ich hab weibliche WoWler lieber als männliche, besonders weil sie nich so Flame-freudig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die männlichen mögen es halt eher son bisschen als Schwanzvergleich sehen; mit den neusten Sachen in Dala prollen, sofern das noch funzt in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weibliche WoWler können genau so gut spielen wie die männlichen... sollte doch wohl auf der Hand liegen. WoW ist keine Sache wo man sich als Mann körperlichen Vorteil verschaffen könnten ( so wie im Fussball...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), also warum sollten sie besser zocken könnten? FINGERMUKKIS!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gerti schrieb:


> yoyo xD w spilerinen können garnischts!!!!11 xDD und nuhr ithemschniet 258 foll low ey xDD du hast ja mal foll keine anung xDDD unt komm nur du her was soll ich zu so einem follnup wie dier gehen!!! xDD


LoL


----------



## rycardo (25. Januar 2010)

Und Tittenbonus alter wo ist dir das schonmal vorgekommen xD............^^


----------



## rycardo (25. Januar 2010)

Ich finde Frauen sind meistens netter drauf also männer echt jetzt^^


----------



## Mitzushi (25. Januar 2010)

Kenne genauso viele Frauen wie Männer in WoW und bin auch selbst eine Frau.
Weder spielen wir anders (wenn man nicht gerade im TS spricht, halten sie einen sowieso erstmal für einen Kerl), noch verhalten wir uns groß anders.
Und Tittenbonus haben wir auch nicht, obwohl einige hübsche Mädels in der Gilde sind. Wir müssen uns unser Zeug genauso erspielen wie andere, zumal man in Randomgruppen eh nicht als Frau erkannt wird, solange man nicht viel im TS spricht oder es direkt sagt.


----------



## rycardo (25. Januar 2010)

Ich find frauen im ts echt unterhaltsam xD 
Also man kann einfach nicht davon ausgehen das es langweilig wurd....^^


----------



## Firun (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo WoW Freunde, bleibt bitte Sachlich und Freundlich beim Thema dazu gehört es auch seine Post Übersichtlich zu verfassen und Doppelposts zu vermeiden, Danke.


----------



## rudeboy1609 (25. Januar 2010)

rycardo schrieb:


> Srry wegen schrieftgrösse und bitte nicht solche beleidigungen also bitte ein bisien höfflichkeit muss sein
> 
> 
> 
> Ein bissien Spass muss sein darararararararara tadam xD



 Sry da vergeht mir die Höflichkeit, da muss ich nur lachen.
Ich hatte schon zu Classiczeiten Frauen in der Gilde und ich kann mich bis heute nicht über sie beschweren. Sie sind im Normalfall nette Gesprächspartner(innen) und spielen nicht schlechter oder besser als ihre männlichen Kollegen.


----------



## Damokles (25. Januar 2010)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Hab sowas noch nie erlebt. o_o
> Ich frag mich in was für TS man für sowas reinkommen muss, fänds mal ganz lustig. (;
> Naja gut... wenn ich im TS bin, dann raide ich und wenn ich raide, dann meistens mit der Gilde... und die wissen eh alle, dass meinereiner dauerhaft vergeben ist. :>



Liegt es vielleicht an der Stimme? *grübel*


----------



## rycardo (25. Januar 2010)

kam meine naricht falsch an ich hab nix gegen wow spielende frauen xD
srry wenns falsch ankam


----------



## Darkxman (25. Januar 2010)

Was für ein Treath. WoW ist ist für die breite Masse gemacht worden! Oder ist für dich als Mann wichtig bei den Frisuren die Auswahl zwischen 20 verschiedenen zu haben? Wohl kaum.

Und so kannte ich Frauen von Classic bis Wrath of the Lichking. Obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass ich in den letzten Jahren vermehrt auf einen Zuwachs an Frauen gestossen bin. Naja meine Freundin spielt auch wow. Was mehr oder weniger mir zu verdanken ist. Holy Pala. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rycardo (25. Januar 2010)

Also mit den Friesuren bei Wow hab ich ein Tiik xD
ich änder die friesuer wenn es nicht mehr zur rüstung passt^^


----------



## Christoph007s (25. Januar 2010)

also aus meiner Gilde haben wir im 10er 3Frauen im Raid, wovon 2 als Heiler(nachtelf Priester,ja nicht so tolles setup) und eine wer glaubt sowas: Tankt. 

Die anderen Frauen die ich kenne sind auch alles Heiler. Ich denke das die meisten weiblichen Personen durch ihren Freund auf das Spiel gekommen sind.


----------



## EisblockError (25. Januar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> yoyo xD w spilerinen können garnischts!!!!11 xDD und nuhr ithemschniet 258 foll low ey xDD du hast ja mal foll keine anung xDDD unt komm nur du her was soll ich zu so einem follnup wie dier gehen!!! xDD



xDDD du beherschst seine sprach^^


----------



## Grongrimm (25. Januar 2010)

Spieler sind spieler, genauso wie bei der bundeswehr, soldaten sind soldaten egal welches geschlecht.


----------



## Gerti (25. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> xDDD du beherschst seine sprach^^



Man muss sich ja ein sein Niveau anpassen, sonst könnte es ja sein, dass er einen nicht versteht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und was will man mit Englisch etc., das ist die Sprache der Zukunft!


----------



## TheDoggy (25. Januar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Und was will man mit Englisch etc., das ist die Sprache der Zukunft!


Ich hoffe inständig, dass 2012 eintritt, wenn das unsere Zukunft sein wird! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (25. Januar 2010)

Sooo nu post ich auch mal mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sry schonmal vorweg, meine Tastatur gibt den Geist auf^^

Also, wie ich zu WoW kam: 
Mein Freund

Wann: 
ZU Classiczeiten (Frauen galten damals noch als Rarität)

Positive Erfahrungen: 
- Auf weibliche Spieler reagieren die meißten mit mehr Verständnis (für Fehler und Unerfahrenheit)
- Man wird im TS eher wahrgenommen durch den stimmlichen Unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- Der Raid ist meißtens bemühter, kA warum aber habe es bisher oft erlebt
Eigentlich durchweg positiv aber jetzt kommts....
- Ich hab mit meinem Tank verdammt viele Gildenangebote

Negative Erfahrungen:
- "Ich brauche noch Fläschchen, geh mir fix welche kaufen..." der Erste schreit "NEIN WARTE NIMM MEINE!"...... der nächste schreit"brauchst Gold oder hast genug? Ich kann dir was geben!!" Und der Nächste kommt "Ich hab noch Buff-Food, brauchst nix kaufen!" BLA BLA BLA
- Ich habe bereits 2 Heiratsanträge bekommen
- Ich musste Server wechseln da ich mir einen Stalker zugelegt habe (unbeabsichtigt natürlich...), er interpretierte einen nett gemeinten Smalltalk als naja.... anderes Interesse


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- In jedem 25er Raid ist mindestens einer (meißt leider mehrer) dabei die einen direkt als zukünftiges Eigentum betrachten, noch bevor ich mich vorgestelllt habe heiße ich Baby, Süße, Schatz, Darling, Blub

Ich könnte noch bisschen was aufzählen aber das klingt so nach Gejammer ^^ Im Großen und Ganzen hat das weibliche GEschlecht auf jeden Fall Vorteile.  Ein Paar genieße ich, die meißten stören mich jedoch


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Den T-Bonus gibt es definitiv und man braucht ihngarnicht zu nutzen, er wird einem aufgezwungen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber macht nix, ich verspreche ja niemandem was für ein geschenktes Fläschchen^^ Ich spiele gern und ein kleiner Flirt stört mich Ingame generell nicht wenns nciht zu aufdringlich ist, ich glaube da ist niemand abgeneigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielerische Leistung: Da gibts wirklich keine Norm. Wer sich mit PvE beschäftigt kann, egal ob Mann oder Frau, erfolgreich Spielen oder auch nicht, das hängt nicht vom Geschlecht ab. Die Damenwelt ist meißtens etwas ruhiger und besinnlicher, kann aber natürlich auch ganz anders sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich freu mich immer drüber wenn sich mal eine feurige Mitstreiterin findet die nicht nur im TS rumwimmert  und säuselt sondern auch mal sagt wies läuft und ich finds toll wieviele Mädels sich seit BC antreffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Classic war doch verdammt einsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oilaf (25. Januar 2010)

also ich finde ja immer noch das frauen eher nicht wow spielen sollten 1. da manche meistens eh nur am mekern sind 2. die meisten haben eh keinen plan hab ich schon oft genug mitbekommen :S 3. wenn es in einem näheren rl umfeld ist find ich es eher kacke und unattraktiv.... wobei die meisten wow spielerinnen eh keine schönheiten sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja desweiteren fällt einem so auf wenn man schon länger spielt und schon mehr frauen in wow gehört hat, dass sie sich als raidlead meistens nicht durchsetzen können und wenn doch dann wie schon oben genannt durch mekern zicken oder unnötiges rumbrüllen.... und wie bei punkt 2 sie haben eh keinen plan was sie überhaupt labern.

mfg Oilaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkxman (25. Januar 2010)

Naja.. nachdem meine Freundin in WoW mit der Zeit ein paar Lovemails gekriegt hat, hat mich das schon ein wenig.. ja geärgert. (Ignorelist 4tw) 

Aber ich gebs gern zu, nachdem ich eine Draenei Shadowpriesterin angefangen habe, gings teilweise echt besser beim questen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wirst schnell gefragt ob man bei ner Gruppenquest auch mitmachen will, oder ob einem noch ein Questitem fehlt... Natürlich antwortet man dann schön höfflich und liebevoll, damit kein Gedanke aufkommen könnte, bei mir handle es sich nicht um eine Frau!


Jaja.. wow = anonym 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rondinn (25. Januar 2010)

Nun ich gebe gerne zu, dass die Chefs unsere Gilde Frauen sind!
Und ich muss sagen ich bin äußerst froh darüber.
Wenn eine Frau (in WoW) mal das Szepter hält dann aber mit einer Überzeugung der Sondegleichen!
In diesem Sinne bin ich froh darüber, dass die vereinigte Frauenschaft Anschluss an WoW gefunden hat!


----------



## TheDoggy (25. Januar 2010)

Oilaf schrieb:


> also ich finde ja immer noch das frauen eher nicht wow spielen sollten 1. da manche meistens eh nur am mekern sind 2. die meisten haben eh keinen plan hab ich schon oft genug mitbekommen :S 3. wenn es in einem näheren rl umfeld ist find ich es eher kacke und unattraktiv.... wobei die meisten wow spielerinnen eh keine schönheiten sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du hattest imo nur Pech. Ich bin zumindest, was WoW angeht, (in der Regel) ein wandelndes Lexikon. ;(
Und alle WoW-Spielenden Mädels, die ich bisher gesehen habe, sahen gut bis überdurchschnittlich gut aus. 



Darkxman schrieb:


> Natürlich antwortet man dann schön höfflich und liebevoll, damit kein Gedanke aufkommen könnte, bei mir handle es sich nicht um eine Frau!


Sorry, aber du widerst mich an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (25. Januar 2010)

Darkxman schrieb:


> Naja.. nachdem meine Freundin in WoW mit der Zeit ein paar Lovemails gekriegt hat, hat mich das schon ein wenig.. ja geärgert. (Ignorelist 4tw) .............




genau, das nervt. An meiner hängt ein ganzer Schwarm "Frauenversteher". Sie ist der Meinung, das sind nur Freunde und hat auch sicher einige Vorteile davon aber die wollen Bilder und stellen Fragen über Sachen, die in einer Pixelwelt nun wirklich keinen was angehen. 
Um Weihnachten gabs verzweifelte Liebeserklärungen in der Post und da war dann meine Freundin auch ziemlich entnervt. Sie sucht Quest - und Gesprächspartner und löst irgendwelche Sachen aus, meint sie. Da nimmt sie noch die Schuld auf sich.


----------



## TheDoggy (25. Januar 2010)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> genau, das nervt. An meiner hängt ein ganzer Schwarm "Frauenversteher". Sie ist der Meinung, das sind nur Freunde und hat auch sicher einige Vorteile davon aber die wollen Bilder und stellen Fragen über Sachen, die in einer Pixelwelt nun wirklich keinen was angehen.
> Um Weihnachten gabs verzweifelte Liebeserklärungen in der Post und da war dann meine Freundin auch ziemlich entnervt. Sie sucht Quest - und Gesprächspartner und löst irgendwelche Sachen aus, meint sie. Da nimmt sie noch die Schuld auf sich.


Wenn auf eurem Server das scheinbar wirklich so extrem ist, sollte sie sich dann einfach nicht als Weiblich zu erkennen geben. ^^
Keine Ahnung, bei uns aufm Server zumindest werd ich so Krams nie gefragt - nichtmal, ob ich überhaupt weiblich bin oder so. Aber vllt liegt das auch nur daran, dass deine Freundin ein liebreizendes Geschöpf is, während ich...ehr, reden wir nicht drüber. xD
Die beste Tarnung ist immernoch ein guttrainierter Männerkörper. Trainiert mit ausgiebig durchzockten Nächten und Pizza, samt Chips. *wobbl* Wenn man solche Fotos verschickt, zusammen mit dem Kommentar, man stehe auf Männer, wird man bestimmt nicht mehr angebaggert. Und google oder 4chan helfen bei der Bildersuche bestimmt aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkxman (26. Januar 2010)

> Die beste Tarnung ist immernoch ein guttrainierter Männerkörper. Trainiert mit ausgiebig durchzockten Nächten und Pizza, samt Chips. *wobbl* Wenn man solche Fotos verschickt, zusammen mit dem Kommentar, man stehe auf Männer, wird man bestimmt nicht mehr angebaggert. Und google oder 4chan helfen bei der Bildersuche bestimmt aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja welche Frau tarnt sich schon freiwillig als Mann *hust*

Und die Frage, ob man weiblich ist, die wird im Normallfall ja auch gar nicht gestellt. Meistens kriegens die Typen dann eh raus, wenn sie im TS sind oder ingame wird dann durch hinterliste, kleine Fragen und Sätze eine sogenannte "Erkundungstour" gestartet (wie ich bei meiner Freundin beobachten konnte). "Ist das nicht eine schöne Ini?.. Wie lange spielst du schon deine Paladina?.. Stehst du auf Silbermond?... xD
Naja früher ist bei mir da direkt die Alarmanlage losgesprungen, aber heute sehe ich dem relativ gelassen entgegen. Naja.. mir tun nur die armen Frauen leid, die solche Typen ertragen müssen.

Meine Meinung. Wenn man ingame versucht ne Frau anzubaggern, dann hat der 1. kein RL und 2. ne Frau noch nie von Nahem gesehen.

Punkt


----------



## TheDoggy (26. Januar 2010)

Hmkay, deine Fangfragen könnten beantworten, warum ich nie angebaggert wurde... xD

Frage 1 würd ich wohl mit "Geht. o_O" beantworten und Frage 3 mit "Ne, sieht Gay aus." Frage 2 bliebe unbeantwortet, mangels Paladina. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Gib Cata und Tauren Pallys! QQ)
Das einzige, woran man mich (ohne TS) wohl als weiblich erkennt, ist mein exzessives Smilies-Gespamme... xD


----------



## Astl67 (26. Januar 2010)

Oilaf schrieb:


> wobei die meisten wow spielerinnen eh keine schönheiten sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und wir sehen alle aus wie Adonis^^ lol, ich finde das wenn mann Frauen in einer Gruppe/Raid hat, es sich entspannter spielen lässt, nicht nur mit dem Kopf durch die wand Taktik.....


----------



## TheDoggy (26. Januar 2010)

Astl67 schrieb:


> und wir sehen alle aus wie Adonis^^


Tut ihr nicht? QQ"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astl67 (26. Januar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Tut ihr nicht? QQ"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in einer paralell Universum vllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n.bek. (26. Januar 2010)

um ehrlich zu sein, isses mir so was von bums welches geschlecht die leute haben mit denen ich mich in ner hero-ini oder in nem raid oder in ner gilde aufhalte.
wichtig is, dass sie halbwegs wissen was ihre aufgabe is, dass sie nicht wegen einem wipe anfangen rumzuspacken und dass nicht jemand meint er/sie/es wäre der Leistungsträger schlechthin. ansonsten joa wow is für mich mitsamt seiner spielerschaft quasi geschlechtslos, warum auch nicht, is ein schöner zeitvertreib und kein virtueller bumsschuppen oder dergleichen. wenn man mit den leuten so gut klar kommt, dass man sich auch freiwillig mit denen mehr unterhält als es nötig is, isses recht wenn nicht, auch nicht schlimm. frauen sind für mich kein anreiz ein bestimmtes computerspiel zu spielen oder nicht zu spielen ebenso wenig wie sie anreiz sind in ne disco/kneipe etc zu gehen in der ein gedudel läuft, welches ich als beleidigung empfinde, welches aber beim schöneren geschlecht angeblich ach so großen anklang findet.
mit anderen worten ich treib mich in wow rum um zu zocken, nicht um zu vögeln.


----------



## Magickevin (26. Januar 2010)

n.bek.....
/sing
Was soll man dazu noch sagen


----------



## Darkxman (26. Januar 2010)

n.bek. schrieb:


> mit anderen worten ich treib mich in wow rum um zu zocken, nicht um zu vögeln.


Du hast wahrscheinlich noch nie auf einem RP- Server gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber sonst finde ich deine Einstellung zu der Thematik ganz in Ordnung. Könnte ich das doch auch.. alles in eine Schublade packen..


----------



## n.bek. (26. Januar 2010)

Astl67 schrieb:


> und wir sehen alle aus wie Adonis^^ lol


wobei sich mir immer wieder die frage stellt weshalb die meisten figuren in computerspielen so aussehen als würde es sich um recht wohlproportionierte durchtrainierte körper handeln... würde ein pc/videospiel mit adipösen akteuren tatsächlich nicht ankommen?



> , ich finde das wenn mann Frauen in einer Gruppe/Raid hat, es sich entspannter spielen lässt, nicht nur mit dem Kopf durch die wand Taktik.....


naja ich find nicht dass dies was mit dem geschlecht zu tun hat eher mit reife und dem verhältnis zum spiel... kann aber sein dass einige hitzköpfe möglicherweise sich dann nicht so künstlich aufregen wenn etwas nicht 100% klappt.


----------



## TheDoggy (26. Januar 2010)

Darkxman schrieb:


> Aber sonst finde ich deine Einstellung zu der Thematik ganz in Ordnung. Könnte ich das doch auch.. alles in eine Schublade packen..


Du könntest deiner Perle auch einfach vertrauen. xD
Mein Freund muss auch damit leben, dass ich sowohl an der Uni (-> Informatik-Studiengang), als auch im Hobby (-> WoW) zum größtenteil von Männern umgeben bin und er hat damit kein großes Problem. Zumindest nicht mehr, seit ich ihm versichert hab, dass da nix läuft und er mir schon reicht. xD


----------



## Darkxman (26. Januar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Du könntest deiner Perle auch einfach vertrauen. xD



Soll das etwa heissen dein Freund hätte noch nie Probleme mit dem Vertrauen gehabt?! Ist er Jesus?


> Mein Freund muss auch damit leben, dass ich sowohl an der Uni (-> Informatik-Studiengang), als auch im Hobby (-> WoW) zum größtenteil von Männern umgeben bin und er hat damit kein großes Problem. Zumindest nicht mehr, seit ich ihm versichert hab, dass da nix läuft und er mir schon reicht. xD


Ahaaa! Erwischt, hab ich es mir doch gedacht. Dachte schon der Erlöser sei gekommen. 

Ne im Ernst... Ob in WoW oder im RL, ohne Vertrauen klappts nicht. Also an alle Typen die Probleme mit ihren Weibern in WoW haben.. kauft ihnen brilliant Ohringe, und wenn ihr keine Geld dafür habt, reichen auch ein paar Blumen.


----------



## TheDoggy (26. Januar 2010)

Darkxman schrieb:


> Also an alle Typen die Probleme mit ihren Weibern in WoW haben.. kauft ihnen brilliant Ohringe, und wenn ihr keine Geld dafür habt, reichen auch ein paar Blumen.


Liebe und Fürsorge, so dass sie garnicht erst auf die Idee kommen, nen anderen Macker zu brauchen, tuns aber (in der Regel) auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich nicht kapier, was in Weibern vorgeht, die vor den Augen/Ohren ihres Liebsten mit anderen Kerlen rummachen müssen. Vielleicht bin ich auch nur altmodisch, aber ich find das assig, srsly. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zazuu (26. Januar 2010)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> frauen/mädchen sind genauso gute zocker wie männer/jungs...



*GENAU


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Mich hat es auch als klassenspezi.
nie Interessiert ob ich jetzt einen Jungen oder Mädchen mitnehme.
Der der mehr DPS fährt, Sie/Ihn nehm ich mit und empfehle ich auch für weitere Raids.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkxman (26. Januar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Edit: Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich nicht kapier, was in Weibern vorgeht, die vor den Augen/Ohren ihres Liebsten mit anderen Kerlen rummachen müssen. Vielleicht bin ich auch nur altmodisch, aber ich find das assig, srsly.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja du bist altmodisch.



Zazuu schrieb:


> *GENAU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich rate, ich rate: Du warst sicher "klassenspezi" von einer DD- Klasse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (26. Januar 2010)

Darkxman schrieb:


> Ja du bist altmodisch.


Aber, aber...ICH HABE EIN GUTES HERZ!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Omg, ich sollte ins Bett... xD


----------



## Darkxman (26. Januar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Aber, aber...ICH HABE EIN GUTES HERZ!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



OMG Doggy! Im Moment kann ich schwerlich denn Mann in dir erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eindeutig bettreif!

Back to topic!


----------



## Rotel (26. Januar 2010)

3MinutenTerrine schrieb:


> - Auf weibliche Spieler reagieren die meißten mit mehr Verständnis (für Fehler und Unerfahrenheit)



Fragt sich weshalb.


----------



## TheDoggy (26. Januar 2010)

Darkxman schrieb:


> OMG Doggy! Im Moment kann ich schwerlich denn Mann in dir erkennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bei mir gibts auch keinen Mann zu erkennen!! Glaub ich. Hoff ich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ehrm ja..man liest sich morgen oder so. xD

Ehrm..irgendwas Topicmäßiges...ehrm..?
Wenn ich nicht grad raide, farme ich sinnlose Erfolge, oh yeah! xD

Gute Nacht! xD


----------



## raving lunatic (26. Januar 2010)

*Lach dieses Thema hat einfach alles:
Tragik, Witz, Herz, Spannung, Schokolade und teilweise übermenschliche Dummheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im ernst ich habe Tränen gelacht ^^

Was ich allerdings wirklich nochmal wiederholen möchte:

Wer sagt "Frauen haben nix in Wow verloren, die kriegen nix gebacken und meckern den ganzen Tag.." kann in meinen Augen nie eine Beziehung zu einer Frau geführt haben.
Wenn jemand mal das andere Geschlecht geliebt hat KANN man doch (in der heutigen Zeit) gar nicht so abwertend und verallgemeinernd über es sprechen?! Das passt so überhaupt nicht in meinen Kopf!
Wie kann man mit jemanden sein Leben teilen ohne auch nur ein Fünkchen verständnis für denjenigen zu haben??
Jetzt werd ich theatralisch Oo

--

Aber so Heiratsanträger oder Liebesmails hab ich noch nicht bekommen ^^ aber lag wohl an der imposanten Erscheinung des Daenaipalas meines Freundes der jeden Schläge androht der mich nur schief anschaut :3

PS. TheDoggy du bist mir unglaublich Sympatisch XD


----------



## Zazuu (26. Januar 2010)

Darkxman schrieb:


> Ja du bist altmodisch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*WIE KAMST DU NUR DRAUF* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miezerl (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo Liebe Buffed´ler!

Nachdem ich mich zum Teil krumm gelacht hab bzw. mein Kopf die Tastaur "kritisch" traf, muss ich jetzt au was zu diesem Thema sagen.

Erst mal zu mir: Ich (weiblichen Geschlechts), noch 26 Jahre erfülle ja scho fast wieder die Standard´s für Frauen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Chars sind alle weiblich (bis auf einen mein Bankchar), ich zocke nen Restro/Ele- Schami Draenei, ne N11 Jägerin und als Lvl-Twink ne Menschen Magierin. Meine Schamanista sammelt wenn sie ihr über den Weg laufen Mounts und Pets, "Feiertags" Erfolge sind auch mal ganz witzig zwischendurch und sie raidet. Ich bin stellvertretende Gildenleitung und tret unserem Chef (Mann) zwischen durch schon mal in den Po wenn der net so will wie ich mir das vorstell.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nee Schmarrn! Ich denke wir 2 ergänzen uns gut und das obwohl wir KEIN Pärchen sind.

Bei uns in der Gilde bzw. im Gildenverbund sind scho einige Mädels die was drauf haben, genauso haben wir aber auch Gamer männlichen & weiblichen Geschlechts die net so gut sind. Weil sie nicht wollen oder können und sich auch mit Farmen oder ähnlichem begnügen. Das "gut sein" hält sich in meinen Augen so die Waage. Was mir aufgefallen ist das es eigentlich, egal welches Geschlecht, auf die persönliche Interessen an seinem/ihrem Char ankommt. Ich für meinen Teil belese mich in diversen Zeitschriften/Foren etc. Manche machen das net und stellen sich doof (oder sind nur zu faul) und fragen lieber unseren Erklärbär (meinen Mann, auch in der Gilde & der hört im TS au mal nen Spruch


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Da wir nur wenige Leute sind und wir uns mittlerweile gut kennen, bin ich echt froh das unsere TS Gespräche nie an die Öffentlichkeit kommen! (Leute haltet euch zurück!!!) Mir ist noch nie aufgefallen, das wenn ich in ein fremdes TS komme die Stimmung sich verändert, liegt vielleicht an meiner Art die eher burschikos daher gerannt kommt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In jeder Situation kann man Geschlechts- typische Sachen erkennen, aber daher ein Geschlecht mal wieder nur über einen Kamm zu scheren find ich nicht nur blöd sondern nur Vergangenheit! Gibt doch immer Ausnahmen, die bestätigen die Regel! Zeigt mir mal wie viele Frauen die Farbe *PINK* nicht ausstehen können! Ich bin auf jeden Fall Nummer eins und ich kenn da auch noch andere!!! Also Schluss mit _Kleine Süsse Pinkhaarige Gnomin_ das lass ich mal lieber den Männern! Gell Chefchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long eure Mieze


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (26. Januar 2010)

Darkxman schrieb:


> ................ Also an alle Typen die Probleme mit ihren Weibern in WoW haben.. kauft ihnen brilliant Ohringe, und wenn ihr keine Geld dafür habt, reichen auch ein paar Blumen.



Nunja, das Problem liegt ja nicht wirklich bei unsren "Weibern". 
Das Problem liegt bei den ach so verständnisvollen Gesprächspartnern, die dann nie mehr abzuschütteln sind und irgendwann Alter, Adresse, Bild, Kaffeetasse und viel mehr austauschen wollen in voller Kenntnis der Tatsache, dass die Angebetete nicht solo ist.

Meine hat es wie eine Falle beschrieben. Und ich seh das auch so, die Frauenversteher schleichen sich in ein mit, wie sagte der im Thread, "Sentimentalität" und lieben Worten, finden heraus, was genau die Frau hören will und bauen darauf ihre ekelhafte Anmache auf. Die Frau meint, einen Freund gewonnen zu haben, mit dem man einfach nur reden kann aber irgendwann geht er zu weit und sie merkt, dass sie nur benutzt wurde und fühlt sich furchtbar. Und das Schlimmste ist immer, zu erkennen, dass es kein Freund war, mit dem man sich soviel von der Seele geredet hat. 
Das Beruhigende für mich an der Sache ist, dass diese Typen nicht als Männer wahrgenommen werden und zwar von Anfang an nicht, sondern als unterwürfige Kreaturen, die nach dem Mund reden. 
Schlimm ist, dass Vertrauen missbraucht wird um irgendwelche in einer Pixelwelt gar nicht vorhandenen egoistischen Ziele zu verfolgen.


----------



## Natar (26. Januar 2010)

pöhse triebtäter


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

tjo, frau muss ja nicht mit ihrem geschlecht hausieren gehen, und wenn doch hat sies wohl nötig


----------



## nalcarya (26. Januar 2010)

Darkxman schrieb:


> Naja welche Frau tarnt sich schon freiwillig als Mann *hust*
> 
> Und die Frage, ob man weiblich ist, die wird im Normallfall ja auch gar nicht gestellt. Meistens kriegens die Typen dann eh raus, wenn sie im TS sind oder ingame wird dann durch hinterliste, kleine Fragen und Sätze eine sogenannte "Erkundungstour" gestartet (wie ich bei meiner Freundin beobachten konnte). "Ist das nicht eine schöne Ini?.. Wie lange spielst du schon deine Paladina?.. Stehst du auf Silbermond?... xD
> Naja früher ist bei mir da direkt die Alarmanlage losgesprungen, aber heute sehe ich dem relativ gelassen entgegen. Naja.. mir tun nur die armen Frauen leid, die solche Typen ertragen müssen.


Wenn Männer mit solchen Fragen rausfinden wollen ob hinter dem Char ne Frau ist erklärt sich mir warum ich nie angebaggert werde O_o


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (26. Januar 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> pöhse triebtäter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wir sind oft im TS.

Und die Schuld der Frau zu geben, weil sie eine ist.. naja, das erinnert mich an das Bild vom Mädel, das an der Vergewaltigung Mitschuld war, weil der Rock zu kurz war.


----------



## Natar (26. Januar 2010)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> Wir sind oft im TS.
> 
> Und die Schuld der Frau zu geben, weil sie eine ist.. naja, das erinnert mich an das Bild vom Mädel, das an der Vergewaltigung Mitschuld war, weil der Rock zu kurz war.




ah es sind leute aus der gilde und dem bekanntenkreis?
dann ists natürlich was anderes

aber ist halt nicht zu vergessen das wow immer noch Das nerdspiel ist, mal abgesehen von aion


----------



## ninchu (26. Januar 2010)

also ich hab bisher einige mädels bei wow gehabt, sogar mal drei zusammen als gildenleitung ( zwei schwestern und ihre mum).
meine jetzige gilde is auch unter "weiblicher kontrolle" und so schlecht läuft das gar nicht.

ausserdem hab ich bereits feststellen dürfen das man über wow auch gut frauen kennen lernen kann *zwinkerzwinker*

ich mag frauen in videospielen, die bringen frischen wind ins sonst so testosteronüberlastete ts :-D
und wenn die mal schlecht gelaunt und zickig sind wirds vor allem richtig lustig, nur nie für den der ihr ans bein gepinkelt hat *muhahaha*


----------



## Potpotom (26. Januar 2010)

raving schrieb:


> aber lag wohl an der imposanten Erscheinung des Daenaipalas


Hrhrhrhr... ja, das wird es gewesen sein, die imposante Erscheinung eines Tintenfischdosendings. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (26. Januar 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> ah es sind leute aus der gilde und dem bekanntenkreis?
> dann ists natürlich was anderes




Nicht nur. Wir haben ein eigenes TS und wenn sien Gebiet durchquestet macht sie das gern in Gruppe, ist einfacher bei zu starken Gegnern und rote Quests sind ihr die liebsten. Sollte sich dann über einen längeren Zeitraum eine gemeinsame Questerei ergeben, ist es natürlich besser, wenn man sich absprechen kann. Sie ist ne ziemliche Powerquesterin, nimmt alles an, was rumsteht, denkt sich eine Route aus, macht das ganze Gebiet clear und gibt dann alles mit einmal ab. Wenn dann der Questpartner lahmt, kriegt sie ne Falte an der Stirn und lädt ihn halt in unser TS. Naja, wenn ich so ein Freund der Questerei wäre würde ich das sicher auch tun. Vielleicht sollte ich ihr so einen Darth Vader Stimmenverzerrer schenken....


----------



## Wolfsherz1982 (26. Januar 2010)

Also ich muss sagen, ich hab schon mit allen möglichen Frauen und Mädchen gespielt (in WoW ;-) ) und muss feststellen, die sind auch nicht anders als Männer...

- Wir hatten eine Dame in der Gilde, mit der haben wir im TS ihren SECHZIGSTEN Geburtstag gefeiert. Sie war die Gute Seele der Gilde und man konnte sie immer um Rat fragen wenn es mal nichts mit WoW zu tun hatte.
- Ich zock viel mit der kleinen Schwester von nem Kumpel und ihren Freundinnen (12-14), die sind zwar immer neugierig und rennen in allen Inis vor was zu so manchem Fehlpull führt, aber sie beherrschen ihre Klasse. Liegt aber eher am Alter mit der Neugier, nicht am Geschlecht...
- Wir haben etliche Mütter zwischen 20 und 40, die gut zocken können nur halt manchmal kurz afk oder plötzlich ganz weg müssen wenn das Baby wach wird o.ä.

Einige Unterschiede gibt es mMn aber auch:
- In den ersen 20-40 Leveln, tun sich Frauen irgendwie schwerer mit der Klasse zurecht zu kommen und brauchen immer ne Weile bis sie sie beherrschen (subjektives Empfinden meinerseits, beruht aber auf etlichen Erfahrungswerten)
- Mehrere Frauen im TS können echt anstrengend sein, wenn eine grad einen neuen Freund hat, ihren abgeschossen, oder schoppen war (das ist ne Tatsache, kein Vorurteil!)
- Frauen mit Liebeskummer vergessen spontan alles was sie je übers zocken wussten und bringen nix mehr zustande, während Männer umso verbissener zocken und ihre Aggressionen an den Mobs und Bossen auslassen

Tante Edith sagt grad noch: Ich kenne aber auch Frauen, die ziehen ihr Equip nach der Optik an, egal wie gut oder schlecht es ist, auch beim raiden...


----------



## Pit99 (26. Januar 2010)

Meine beste Freundin war Gildenleiterin einer der top 10 Gilden auf unserem Server und eine der besten Hexxerinnen - das mal für die , die meinen Frauen können nicht spielen - klar sie spielen Gefühlsbetonter aber das tut auch mal gut in nem raid nicht nur Testosteronmachtkämpfe zu haben :-)


----------



## Technocrat (26. Januar 2010)

Pit99 schrieb:


> Meine beste Freundin war Gildenleiterin einer der top 10 Gilden auf unserem Server


Wie ich weiter oben schon ausführte, werden die meisten Gilden, die älter ind als 2 Jahre oft von Frauen geführt, insbesondere älteren. Hat was mit Sozialkompetenz zu tun   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Najsh (26. Januar 2010)

Moin,

auch wenn ichj wahrscheinlich in Grund und Boden geflamed werde, 
denke ich auch, dass die Mehrheit der Frauen eher schlechter
WoW spielt - wobei ich vorweg auch schon sagen darf dass es einige
Ausnahmen gibt mit denen ich zusammengespielt habe, die
um Klassen besser gespielt haben als ich, und auch wesentlich
mehr Ahung vom Raiden hatten.

Aber aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung heraus, sind dies
eben einige Ausnahmen. Und wie gesagt, alles was ich hier
sage ist meine ganz persönliche Erfahrung. So haben
zB die meisten weiblichen Spieler die ich kennengelernt
habe andere Prioritäten wie zB events und PvE questen, bis hin
zu pets sammeln und auch alten content zu machen.

Die männlichen Spieler sind meist eher eq-orientiert und
finden sich dementsprechend eher in den aktuellen Raids wieder.

Dies ist einer der Gründe warum Frauen beim Raiden
oft eine eher schlechte Figur machen. Nicht weil
sie es nicht können, sondern weil ihnen oft die Erfahrung fehlt.

Ein zweiter Punkt der ich denke, der mit verantwortlich dafür
ist, dass Frauen selten in ihrer Klasse ganz oben
im recount auftauchen ist die Übung.
Das setzt sich denke ich aus 2 Teilen zusammen. Erstens,
dass sich Männer auch gerne mal mit tehoretischen
Funktionen der Klasse auseinandersetzen - zB dps
maximierung, skillungen etc und zum anderen viele
männliche Spieler auch schon vorweg oder anderweitig
mit diversen anderen Spielen (die für Frauen
eher uninteressant sind - wie zB 1st person shooter) gesammelt haben
und dementsprechend wesentlich "unbefangener" an gewisse Dinge 
herangehen.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
Aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung heraus kenne
ich nur wenige wirklich gute weibliche Spielerinen.

Ansonsten geniesse ich es immer wenn wir weibliche
Spieler mit dabei haben, da es wirklich wesentlich angenehmer
ist - die Gründe dafür wurden bereits zur Genüge in anderen postings
erwähnt.


----------



## Esda (26. Januar 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> [Wall of text, der wie ein Gedicht formatiert ist]



dafür werd ich dich sicher nicht flamen, ich hab nämlich genau die Gleiche Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## Grabsch (26. Januar 2010)

Da geb ich dir recht Najsh,
nur das ich noch nichtmal die "Ausnahmen" gesehen habe von denen du sprichst. (Bevor wieder geflamet wird muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich nicht bestreite das es Ausnahmen gibt, ich will nur zum Ausdruck bringen, das selbst diese eher selten sind).

Die meisten Viele Frauen sammeln halt doch Pets oder stehen in Dalaran rum und *knuddeln* sich gegenseitig halb tot mit irgentwelchen rycardo's.


----------



## RedShirt (26. Januar 2010)

"Frauen in Wow" <--

dazu ist meine Annahme, daß ca. 60%+ auf Alliseite spielen. Auf Hordeseite ists gefühlt weit weniger.
Warum ist klar, die Optik der Allianzdamen ist im Durchschnitt nach menschlichen Maßstäben weit hübscher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Daß Geschlecht Char!=Real ist wohl klar, ist ein Spiel und ich hab auch weibliche Spieler einen männlichen Char spielen sehen - und find auch nix dabei.

80% (gefühlt sogar mehr) der Damen ingame sind an einen Mitspieler vergeben bzw. erst durch einen solchen ans  Spiel gekommen.
Das ist auch der eher kommunikative Teil. Diejenigen Singledamen, die ich kenne, sind meist (auch aus guten Gründen, wie die Vorposter schon aufführten) zurückhaltend was ein "Outing" betrifft - und reden dann auch nicht gern außerhalb einer festen Gilde o.ä. im TS oder Gruppenchat/Raidchat.

Ob man ein Mädel im Supermarkt oder in WoW zufällig trifft -> wayne
So wie man ihr nicht bis zum Auto nachlaufen sollte, das Kennzeichen notieren... etc etc sollte man auch nicht in WoW vorgehen, nur weils da einfacher ist. Leider sollte der Primärzweck von WoW das Spiel sein, und dafür sind die Mädels auch da ^^ genau wie die Jungs.

Ich seh "Frauen in WoW" wie überall: why not, es gibt per se keine Domänen wo man ein Geschlecht völlig ausschließen sollte.
Daß viele Männer/Jungs damit umgehen lernen müssen - tjo =)


----------



## Hrogarth (26. Januar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wie ich weiter oben schon ausführte, werden die meisten Gilden, die älter ind als 2 Jahre oft von Frauen geführt, insbesondere älteren. Hat was mit Sozialkompetenz zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



brrrr, auf alliseite vielleicht, da muss man sozial sein
auf hordenseite haben wir einen könig
und wenn ich recht überlege, haben die 5 ältesten und grössten gilden bei uns auf hordenseite keine leaderin.
aber das schiebe ich auf den altersunterschied, hordler sind im allgemeinen älter als allis, somit verhalten sie sich normal, und allis rennen in ihrem prepubertärem verhalten halt allem hinterher was titten hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 übrigens wird das von älteren frauen ausgenutzt, die keine kinder haben, und so eine schar jünglinge um sich versammeln als gilde. manchmal liegt es bei allis auch am mutterkomplex, weil die mutter die kinder vernachlässigt hat, suchen sie sich eine neue ersatzmutter als gildenchefin. (vernachlässigt: welche normal denkende mutter lässt kinder zwischen 12 und 16 jahren bis zu 12 stunden am pc sitzen?)

so, zurück zum thema.
warum sollten frauen keinen schaden machen, oder nicht spielen können. weils frauen sind ? ist nen bischen arm oder ?
wobei, xashija kriegt oft von mir zu hören, das priester eigentlich zum heilen da sind und nicht zum schaden machen. und beim hochleveln auf 80 wurde sie oft genug gezwungen zu heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was aber nicht heisst, das da kein schaden rauskommt in schattenform. 

ich vermute viel mehr, du hast angst vor frauen die mehr schaden machen/ besser heilen oder tanken als du, da wow ein spiel ist wo man zeit investieren muss um gut zu sein. was bedeutet das diese frau mehr zeit investiert, und deswegen besseres gear hat, mehr erfahrung hat usw usw (es gibt auch deppen die lange spielen und immer noch nix können, ausnahmen bekommen diesmal nicht die regel sondern bestätigen sie). löse dich von der idee, das frauen am rechner nix zu suchen haben. erweitere deinen eigenen kleinen horizont, lerne toleranz, und mach dir gedanken drum, das frauen nicht nur als sexobjekte für dich geboren worden sind, die nett aussehen. oder such dir ne freundin und befreie dich von deinem 22 jährigem druck im sack. (bin mal gespannt ob hier nen moderator meckert)


so, und zum schluss, ich suche für das nächste addon noch die frau mit der schönsten stimme in wow für eine erotische dungeonerklärung der kommenden instanzen. bitte meldet euch per gamemaster ticket, wo ihr einfach nur als text reinschreibt: hier bin ich


----------



## Tydlig (26. Januar 2010)

In meiner Gilde waren schon zu MC-Zeiten immer 4-5 Frauen Stammspieler im Raid. Bei ICC10er haben wir drei Frauen. 
Thematisiert wurde das nie, mag aber daran liegen, dass der Altersschnitt unserer Gilde so um die 30 liegt und die meisten Männer im dem Alter schonmal echte Frauen gesehen haben.


----------



## Potpotom (26. Januar 2010)

Hrogarth schrieb:


> TEXT


Jaja die liebe Hobbiepsychologie... alle Klischees bedient, kannst dich wieder hinlegen.


----------



## sbiegen (26. Januar 2010)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Naja, ich meinte eher ich kenn keine in WoW die in rl ein Mädchen ist.
> 
> Aber auch in rl kenn ich kein Mädchen das WoW spielt. Sagmal, is eins von den 6 Mädchen vl Single? höhö
> 
> ...





Also ich bin 29 Jahre alt und Single

Ich bin auch ne Frau und spiele seit knapp 5 Monaten wow. Mir macht das spiel extrem viel Spass. Ich liebe es alles aus dem Char rauszuholen und im Recount die Nummer Eins zu sein, nicht weil das cool ist, sondern weil man sich dann Sprüche der männlichen Mitspieler erspart. Sobald man Platz 2 oder noch tiefer ist, kommen dümme Sprüche. 

Naja, wenn es einen gibt, der auch aus Frankfurt Oder kommt, dann ganz laut schreien, dann kann man zusammen was zocken....xD.....muhaaa


----------



## Potpotom (26. Januar 2010)

Und? Da dein post ja schon 10 Minuten her ist... Postfach schon voll? Hrhrhr...


----------



## Melindar (26. Januar 2010)

Moin zusammen,

im September 2008 habe ich mit meinem Mann WoW angefangen.
In unserem 10er Raid bin ich die einzige Frau.
Da ich neben Job, Kindern und Haushalt....(38 Jahre alt), nur an 3 Tagen Stammraid habe,
hab ich selten die Gelegenheit festzustellen ob Frauen tatsächlich schlechter spielen.
Was mir jedoch grundsätzlich auffällt:
Männer haben den "Penismeter" ja i-wie immer "im Auge"!!
Männer kennen ja grundsätzlich JEDE Klasse perfekt!!!
Failt der Hunter, weiss der Priester warum....und umgekehrt....
Wipe? Dann gehts los...."Warum hast Du nicht?"...."Benutz mal....!"
Dann wird erst mal eine Grundsatzdiskussion eröffnet....die KLASSE kompl. unter die Lupe genommen.

Das sind Momente, wo ich mir denke:
"Geist freilassen, buffen....neuer Versuch!" (Man(n) kann den Boss auch Tod diskutieren^^)

Viele Raids wollen auch keine Frauen wegen evtl. Zickenkrieg.
(Dabei - s.o - seid ihr weit vorne dabei!)

Ich werde in meinem Raid akzeptiert, und behaupte mal, auch sehr gemocht.
Niemand macht einen Unterschied ob ich nun eine Frau bin...(Von wg. "Tittenboni")
Im Dps Ranking stehe ich vllt. nicht auf Platz 1....Weiss aber genau: WANN ich WAS zu tun habe!
Ich bin mit Diziplin dabei, und immer darum bemüht das der Raid mit Flask und Buff Food versorgt ist.

Um auf den Punkt zu kommen:
"Jeder Raid sollte 1ne Frau dabei haben, die die "Meute" zusammenhalten und ab und an für Ruhe sorgen =)"

In diesem Sinne....


----------



## Magickevin (26. Januar 2010)

@Melindar


> Um auf den Punkt zu kommen:
> "Jeder Raid sollte 1ne Frau dabei haben, die die "Meute" zusammenhalten und ab und an für Ruhe sorgen =)"



stell ich mir Lustig vor im LFG Channel: "Suchen einen Tank 2 Heiler und eine Frau für ICC 10 die für Ruhe sorgt"


----------



## Darkxman (26. Januar 2010)

> Frauen mit Liebeskummer vergessen spontan alles was sie je übers zocken wussten und bringen nix mehr zustande, während Männer umso verbissener zocken und ihre Aggressionen an den Mobs und Bossen auslassen



Da musste ich einfach nur lachen xD. Männer schwingen die Axt und schlagen alles kurz und klein und die Frauen suchen verbissen ihren Frostblitz.

Ich glaube man kann nicht einfach sagen, Frauen sind im Grunde schlechtere Spieler! Es gibt ja auch genügend männliche Spieler die auch grottenschlecht spielen. Aber sowas wird ja gekonnt ignoriert...

Aber jetzt im Ernst, welche Gründe gibt es dafür, dass die Frauen so viele Twinks haben? Meine hat etliche auf level 30. Irgendwann da rum folgendes Szenario: 

"Ich glaube ich mach mir mal einen Druiden und den nenn ich dann Manifred!". 

 Das gleiche für andere Frauen aus unserer Gilde.. (Naja gibt natürlich auch noch ander) Oder ist dieses beobachtete Phänomen einzigartig?


----------



## Bmwanke (26. Januar 2010)

Jetzt muss ich aber auch mal mit reden.

Ich bin auch ne Frau (31) und spiele seit ca. 2,5 Jahren.
Natürlich auch nen Nachtelfin^^, aber seit 1,5 ausschliesslich als Tank.

Mir ist es noch nie passiert das ich wegen meines Geschlechts von irgendwelchen Typen
angemacht wurde. Ich mach bestimmt keinen Geheimniss daraus das ich eine Frau bin.

In meiner Gilde sind alle einfach nur nett und freundlich weil ich es eigendlich auch meisten bin =)

Ich denke mir wird nichts geschenkt und ich habe mir alles hart erarbeitet.

4 Abende Raid die Woche, machen auch noch nicht alle männlichen Spieler die ich kenne.

Im RL bin ich vergeben, obwohl mein Mann nicht spielt, doch wenn man im Spiel man jemanden trifft und 
man sich klar ist das es ein Spiel ist warum nicht? 

Es kann doch das Spiel auch bereichern wenn man mal ausser Monster kloppen mal was Spass hat.

Also Mädels lasst euch von den Männer hier nicht unterkriegen, ihr seid das mental stärkere Geschlecht.
Macht den Mund auf wenn euch was nicht passt und verbal können es Männer sowieso nicht mit uns aufnehmen.
Vor allem solche die eucht belästigen, denn mit ihrer Intelligenz kann es doch eh nicht so gut sehen.


----------



## TheDoggy (26. Januar 2010)

raving schrieb:


> PS. TheDoggy du bist mir unglaublich Sympatisch XD


Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Miezerl schrieb:


> liegt vielleicht an meiner Art die eher burschikos daher gerannt kommt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hehe, willkommen im Club! /wave



Esda schrieb:


> dafür werd ich dich sicher nicht flamen, ich hab nämlich genau die Gleiche Erfahrung gemacht.


/sign



RedShirt schrieb:


> Warum ist klar, die Optik der Allianzdamen ist im Durchschnitt nach menschlichen Maßstäben weit hübscher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist das so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Fette Oberschenkel, Kleinwüchsigkeit und Hängebrüste inc!!
Für die Horde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Darkxman schrieb:


> Oder ist dieses beobachtete Phänomen einzigartig?


Also ich hab exakt zwei Charas auf Level 80: meinen Main und meinen Wunsch-Twink.
Danach noch nen DK auf lvl 62 (also für DKs Level 7... xD) und jede Menge Twinks unter 35. Also nicht einzigartig das Phänomen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c0bRa (26. Januar 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> ...
> dazu ist meine Annahme, daß ca. 60%+ auf Alliseite spielen. Auf Hordeseite ists gefühlt weit weniger...


Und von denen haben 90% mind. einen weiblichen Gnom Mage mit rosa Haaren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (26. Januar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Ist das so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



uah, das ist in der Horde zum Teil aber auch vertreten... sieh dir zB mal untote Frauen von der Seite an, wenn die laufen. Bras were sold out, I think ^^


----------



## TheDoggy (26. Januar 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> uah, das ist in der Horde zum Teil aber auch vertreten... sieh dir zB mal untote Frauen von der Seite an, wenn die laufen. Bras were sold out, I think ^^


Naja, von totem Fleisch erwarte ich nicht mehr, dass es besonders straff ist. 
Aber dass ich das Abfallen der prallen Pracht auch bei Menschen und Nachtelfen(!) beobachten muss (das Allianz-Schurken-T9-Set lässt da ja tief blicken, was auch wieder einiges über die Vertreter aussagen dürfte...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ist schon erschreckend und erschüttert mich zutiefst!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (26. Januar 2010)

mhm..ich als ehemalige hordespielerin...sag einfach mal: zonk, falsch. bei allen drei gilden auf hordenseite war eine frau leaderin, und bei den beiden raids, denen ich mal als holy "gedient" hab war eine frau raidleiterin.
allerdings war beim letzten raid das klischee frau stark vertreten...es wurden immer pets augepackt, dieses komische astraltigerschaukelpferd, es wurde so lang gemimimit bis sie das item bekam das sie haben wollte...es war schrecklich >.< sie redete auch mit keinem in nem normalen tonfall, sondern immer zickig- beleidigt

ich spiel seit 2 jahren wow..die alte welt, bc und pet/mount sammeln- auch das gehört für mich dazu..allerdings vor dem raid oder während dem warten auf den dungeonfinderinvite
und ich zieh auch die meisten meiner männlichen shadowkollegen ab xD

im ts allerdings muss man sich auf einige sprüche gefasst machen und ziemlich schlagfertig sein- verbal
sonst gehste unter...


----------



## RedShirt (26. Januar 2010)

> Fette Oberschenkel, Kleinwüchsigkeit und Hängebrüste inc!!



Also ich mag die Oberschenkel der Nachtelfenmodelle - bin ja kein Fan von Angelina Jolie.

Kleinwüchsigkeit -> stell mal ne n8elfe neben ne b11... Nachtelfen sind größer.

Hängebrüste hätte ich gesehen, die sind eher "zu perfekt" =) aber dafür sinds ja Modelle.

PS: Ich spiel selber hauptsächlich Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 allerdings dort komplett nur Ochsen und B11Dreibeiner.

Edit:
Aber jetzt ich mal lieber back to topic


----------



## Melindar (26. Januar 2010)

Bleiben Männer beim Thema?
NEIN!!!!
Und wieder wird nur analysiert oO


----------



## TheDoggy (26. Januar 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Also ich mag die Oberschenkel der Nachtelfenmodelle - bin ja kein Fan von Angelina Jolie.
> 
> Kleinwüchsigkeit -> stell mal ne n8elfe neben ne b11... Nachtelfen sind größer.


Das mit den Oberschenkel beziehe ich vorallem auf Menschen und die Kleinwüchsigkeit auf Gnomen + Zwerge. xD (letztere sehen auch weniger weiblich aus, aber es sind halt Zwerge...)
Und Draenei sind btw auch riesig (sind imo auch die einzig ansehnliche Rasse der Allianz - aber nur in weiblich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Aber ja, BTT bitte!! *hust* xD


----------



## Sharka84 (26. Januar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Naja, von totem Fleisch erwarte ich nicht mehr, dass es besonders straff ist.
> Aber dass ich das Abfallen der prallen Pracht auch bei Menschen und Nachtelfen(!) beobachten muss (das Allianz-Schurken-T9-Set lässt da ja tief blicken, was auch wieder einiges über die Vertreter aussagen dürfte...
> 
> 
> ...




und das t9 vom drud is da besser?


----------



## Sir Wagi (26. Januar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> ... (Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt selbst nicht, was ich damit bezwecke, bin aber trotzdem irgendwie neugierig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



LOL ich fragte mich selbiges xD ...


----------



## Farferia (26. Januar 2010)

<---- ist auch eine Frau im WoW Universum. 

Das Frauen nur Gnome mir rose Harren spielen, muss ich bei mir leider verneinen. 
Auch spiele ich nicht auf der Seite der Allianz. Ich bin überzeugter Hordler.
Wer jetzt denkt, klar dann spielt sie bestimmt ne Blutelfe liegt auch falsch. 
Ich spiel nen Tauren Druiden und zwar als Tank. 
Ich Raide auch ziemlich viel und erfolgreich. (Pdok / ICC ) Meinen Druide ist von Anfang an Tank und ich find es oft lustig 
wie überrascht die meisten Random Raids sind wenn sie feststellen das da vorne ne Frau als Tank steht und sich die Bärenschnauze korrigieren lässt. 

Was die Sammelwut an Pets und Mounts angeht, muss ich mich leider schuldig bekennen. 
Besitze im moment ca. 100 Pets und 94 Mounts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das alle Frauen (bzw der größere Teil davon) schlechte WoW Spieler sind wage ich zu bezweifeln zumal auch das männliche Geschlecht ab und an mal ne net all zu große Leuchte zu beherbergen scheint.
Ich glaube Frauen vertiefen sich nicht so sehr in die Chemie ihres Chars als die Männer. 

Das Vorurteil das Frauen mehr Rücksichtnahme von anderen Mitspielern bekommen stimmt vielleicht zum teil. 
Je nach dem wie sich die Frau hinter dem Charakter verhält. 
Ich bevorzuge es allerdings genau wie die restlichen Spieler (z.b. in einem raid) behandelt zu werden. 
Soll heißen, wenn ich mist baue stehe ich auch dafür gerade und kassiere demnach auch meinen anschiss.


----------



## Karvon (26. Januar 2010)

Bin froh darüber, dass doch etliche Frauen WoW spielen...a) sind sie sehr nett....und b) machts spaß in der Welt der Kriegskunst sowas wie gleichberechtigung zu finden...


----------



## Dirfska (26. Januar 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> [...]
> 1. So haben
> zB die meisten weiblichen Spieler die ich kennengelernt
> habe andere Prioritäten wie zB events und PvE questen, bis hin
> ...



Ich flame nicht, keine Sorge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. 
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass derzeit jeder Pets und Mounts und bla sammelt, einfach weils Erfolgspunkte gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ansonsten kenne ich nur zwei Leute, die Pets sammeln, weil sie Pets toll finden: Das eine bin ich (seit Classic *stolzist*), das andere ein Kerl. Und Mounts sammel ich zB nicht, weil ich als Druide keine Flugmounts brauche. 
Events nerven mich meist. Ist eh nur dumme Erfolgspunktefarmerei.
Alter Content... Ich kenne eher Männer, die die alten Raids machen wollen. Ich muss nicht unbedingt alten Content machen. Hab den damals gesehen und das reicht. Ich möchte lieber neuen Content sehen, find ich spannender.

2.
Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Die Frauen, die ich kenne - mich eingeschlossen - achten darauf, dass ihr Equipment raidtauglich bzw. optimal für Raids ist und zwar nicht für Naxx und Co., sondern für den aktuellen Content. Einer der bestausgerüsteten Chars unserer Gilde wird von einer Frau gespielt.

3. 
Auch das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Bei uns raiden Frauen wie Männer mit und das auch regelmäßig. Es ist also nicht so, dass Frauen weniger mitraiden und daher weniger Erfahrung haben. Eher kommt es umgekehrt vor, das einigen Männern zum xten Mal erklärt werden muss, wie ein Boss läuft. Ist jetzt bei uns so, wie es woanders aussieht, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Und auch sonst - Erfahrung ist ja keine Geschlechtsfrage, sondern eine Frage wie lange man schon spielt, was man bisher erlebt hat etc. Und da stehen die Frauen, die ich im spiel kenne, den Männern in nichts nach. Kenne zB mehr Männer, die erst seit kurzem spielen als Frauen.

4.
Da bei uns auch Frauen (weit) oben im Recount auftauchen - sei es Healing done oder Dmg done - kann ich auch hier nicht zustimmen. Da bei uns Frauen wie Männer regelmäßig raiden und Inis gehen, wüsste ich nicht, wo ihnen Übung fehlen sollte.
4.1
Hier kann ich hauptsächlich für mich sprechen, aber Theorycraft ist mein Freund :>
4.2
Hier sehe ich keinen Zusammenhang. Wo sollten Männer unbefangener sein? Dabei, einen Boss zu töten? Muahahaha, da hab ich kein Problem mit *diabolisch lacht*
Nein, ernsthaft: Inwieweit sollten Egoshooter, die mMn eine vollkommen andere Welt sind als WoW, Auswirkungen auf den Erfolg oder Nichterfolg in WoW haben? Kann sein, dass ichs nicht verstehe, weil ich Egoshooter nicht spiele, aber ich bin offen für Erklärungen =)

Zusammenfassend kann ich sagen:
- Ich sehe es einem Char nicht an, ob eine Frau oder ein Mann hinterm Monitor sitzt. Weder am Equipment, noch an der Leistung
- Mir ists Wurst, ob ich mit Männlein oder Weiblein spiele
- Den meisten, die ich bisher getroffen habe im Spiel, war es auch Wurst
- Erfolg hängt nicht vom geschlecht ab
- Ich hab schon zu Classiczeiten ein paar Frauen gekannt, die auch WoW gespielt haben. Aber stimmt schon, dass es heute mehr sind (vllt auch, weil ich jetzt mehr Leute kenne als damals?)
- Ich spiele weder Heiler noch Caster, ich bin Mieze und Bär und das ist gut so!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (26. Januar 2010)

Ich bin selbst weiblich und spiele seit Classic. Andere Frauen treffe ich eher selten und bis auf wenige Ausnahmen bin ich darüber auch sehr froh. Bisher habe ich oft die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Frauen extrem zickig und launisch werden, wenn etwas nicht nach ihrem Willen läuft. Und wenn sowas dann im Raid passiert, nervt das gewaltig. Dazu kommt, dass manche Mädels sich Vorteile erhoffen, indem sie alles anflirten, was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist. Wiegesagt, sowas kann man nicht verallgemeinern, aber ich kenne einen Fall, wo ein Mädchen auch im RL mit ihrem Raidleader ins Bett gegangen ist, weil sie sich dadurch ingame Vorteile verschafft hat. Scheint auch ganz gut funktioniert zu haben.

Ich selbst gebe mich ingame selten als Frau zu erkennen, weil ich keine Lust habe, aufgrund meines Geschlechts als weniger fähig angesehen zu werden. 
Sowas passiert auch nicht gerade selten. Männliche Spieler gehen oft davon aus, dass man als Frau nur spielt, weil der Freund auch zockt und nicht mehr kann, als zu heilen. In meinem Raid gibt es beispielsweise Spieler, die sich von Frauen nichts sagen lassen, was ich absolut dämlich finde. Kompetenz kann man nicht am Geschlecht fest machen.


----------



## TheDoggy (26. Januar 2010)

Sharka84 schrieb:


> und das t9 vom drud is da besser?


Öhm...ehrlich gesagt, kein Plan mehr. Habs mir zwar mal angeschaut, aber wieder vergessen, wies aussah. xD
Nur bei Schurken isses mir halt schon ziemlich aufgestoßen. xD


----------



## StrangeFabs (26. Januar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Öhm...ehrlich gesagt, kein Plan mehr. Habs mir zwar mal angeschaut, aber wieder vergessen, wies aussah. xD
> Nur bei Schurken isses mir halt schon ziemlich aufgestoßen. xD


Erinnerst dich noch an T9? Druide: Leder, Schurke: Leder => gleiches T9. Außer dass Druiden ne Robe haben.


----------



## ibbi (26. Januar 2010)

rycardo schrieb:


> Also ich sag nur halt die fresse wer was gegen W spielerinen hat soll zu mir kommen dann gibs anschiess ich find frauen die wow spielen einfach toll
> eine wow kolegin die ist besser als die meisten in meiner gilde und hat item lvl 258 und weiter xD also kommt nur her wenn ihr was dagegen habt xD	Gruss von Rycardo For the horde!!!



FADAMMT LÄUTE

-.-
hast du problem oder was ich mach dich friedhof... also bitte is doch lächerlich
achja frage .. Wieso kommst du dann nich zu denjenigen die ein problem haben? ;/

pets und mounts sind doch niedlich besonders wenn man 50++++++ aufeinmal hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alle 5meter ein neues tier zum kuscheln


----------



## lordtheseiko (26. Januar 2010)

Frauen flamen meist nich so stark wie wir männlichen vertreter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ixidus (26. Januar 2010)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> Frauen flamen meist nich so stark wie wir männlichen vertreter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist definitiv ein gerücht!
unser mt iss weiblich und sie flamed mehr...viel mehr als jeder männliche spieler in unseren reihen!


----------



## Kongo Otto (26. Januar 2010)

rycardo schrieb:


> Also ich sag nur halt die fresse wer was gegen W spielerinen hat soll zu mir kommen dann gibs anschiess ich find frauen die wow spielen einfach toll
> eine wow kolegin die ist besser als die meisten in meiner gilde und hat item lvl 258 und weiter xD also kommt nur her wenn ihr was dagegen habt xD    Gruss von Rycardo For the horde!!!



wir treffen uns in meinem Klassenzimmer... während dem Deutschunterricht!


----------



## ibbi (26. Januar 2010)

also ich kenn genug frauen die genau so viel und wenn nicht mehr flamen als männer
und es gibt die schüchternen leisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und vlltn zwischen ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (26. Januar 2010)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> Frauen flamen meist nich so stark wie wir männlichen vertreter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, aber fieser   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (26. Januar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Nein, aber fieser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nicht zwingend, in meiner alten Gilde war 'du Mongo' Standardflame, egal ob von Mädel oder Kerl ^^


----------



## Robin H. (26. Januar 2010)

wir hatten ne frau bei uns zu uluarzeiten inner gilde. sie war katze und bei jedem raid erste im dps...

ich glaub das sagt alles^^


----------



## -Baru- (26. Januar 2010)

Robin schrieb:


> wir hatten ne frau bei uns zu uluarzeiten inner gilde. sie war katze und bei jedem raid erste im dps...
> 
> ich glaub das sagt alles^^



Das sagt, dass sie entweder richtig gut spielen konnte,
oder ihr nur einfach grottenschlecht.
Ich tippe mal, du meinst ersteres.


----------



## Technocrat (26. Januar 2010)

Robin schrieb:


> wir hatten ne frau bei uns zu uluarzeiten inner gilde. sie war katze und bei jedem raid erste im dps...






"Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned" - Shakespeare


(Die Hölle kennt keine Strafe die so hart reinhaut wie eine wütende Frau)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (26. Januar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Das sagt, dass sie entweder richtig gut spielen konnte,
> oder ihr nur einfach grottenschlecht.
> Ich tippe mal, du meinst ersteres.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seratos (26. Januar 2010)

Hab bisher nur gute erfahrungen mir weiblichen mitspielerinnen.
Bei meiner alten Gilde war ca. 1/3 weiblich, und spieltechnisch würd ich eig nicht sagen, das es einen Unterschied zu uns männlichen Spielern gibt.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (26. Januar 2010)

grml....Ich dacht mir auf Seite 1 noch "Och, interessantes Thema. Lieste dir doch ma alle Seiten durch." Naja...dann kam ich unten an "17 Seiten!? O.O *auf seite 17 geh und die durchles*.

Und nun post ich hier meinen Ketchup.

Ich hab meine Freundin in WoW kennen gelernt...muss ich noch mehr sagen?^^


Gut, ich sag ja noch mehr: Ich finde es gut, dass mehr Frauen/Mädels/Mädchen/weibliche junge Erwachsene WoW spielen. Irgendjemand muss ja "die gute Seele" in der Gilde sein. Außerdem liest man so in den diversen existierenden Kanälen mehr als "olololololol 50trillionen dps-dd und 90zillionen life-tank für deadmines gesucht!!!!!!!!111111111eineinselfzig"


----------



## Thuzur (26. Januar 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich bin selbst weiblich und spiele seit Classic. Andere Frauen treffe ich eher selten und bis auf wenige Ausnahmen bin ich darüber auch sehr froh. Bisher habe ich oft die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Frauen extrem zickig und launisch werden, wenn etwas nicht nach ihrem Willen läuft. Und wenn sowas dann im Raid passiert, nervt das gewaltig. Dazu kommt, dass manche Mädels sich Vorteile erhoffen, indem sie alles anflirten, was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist. Wiegesagt, sowas kann man nicht verallgemeinern, aber ich kenne einen Fall, wo ein Mädchen auch im RL mit ihrem Raidleader ins Bett gegangen ist, weil sie sich dadurch ingame Vorteile verschafft hat. Scheint auch ganz gut funktioniert zu haben.
> 
> Ich selbst gebe mich ingame selten als Frau zu erkennen, weil ich keine Lust habe, aufgrund meines Geschlechts als weniger fähig angesehen zu werden.
> Sowas passiert auch nicht gerade selten. Männliche Spieler gehen oft davon aus, dass man als Frau nur spielt, weil der Freund auch zockt und nicht mehr kann, als zu heilen. In meinem Raid gibt es beispielsweise Spieler, die sich von Frauen nichts sagen lassen, was ich absolut dämlich finde. Kompetenz kann man nicht am Geschlecht fest machen.




Aha! Na das wäre ja vielleicht mal ein Anreiz die Raidleitung zu übernehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wer ist so blöd für einen Platz im Raid in die Kiste zu springen? Und wer ist so blöd solche Leute mit in den Raid zu nehmen? Eher unwahrscheinlich, dass da was dran ist...

Ansonsten kann ich nur bestätigen, dass es mehr Spaß macht, wenn die Mischung in der Gilde stimmt. Wir haben ein Verhältnis von fast 50:50 (zumindest bei den aktivsten Gildies).
Die Frauen bei uns gewährleisten auf jeden Fall, dass es im TS nicht still ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Manchmal geht einem das ständige Gebrabbel zwar auf die Nerven, aber meist ist es spaßig und beim Leveln/Questen eine nette Ablenkung.
Mag sein das unser hohes Gildendurchschnittsalter (geht an die 30) ein Grund für die vielen Frauen ist. Pubertäre Anmache kommt da nicht vor. Klar wird geflirtet, verkuppelt und verarscht.. aber halt auf einem gewissen Niveau (hoffe das liest keiner aus der Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Und Qualität kommt durch Erfahrung und lernwilligkeit. Da habe ich keine Unterschiede zwischen Männern und Frauen festgestellt.


----------



## Deanne (26. Januar 2010)

Thuzur schrieb:


> Aha! Na das wäre ja vielleicht mal ein Anreiz die Raidleitung zu übernehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Ich habe schon in zahlreichen Raids die Leitung übernommen und es ist wirklich so, dass manch männlicher Spieler sich von einer Frau nichts sagen lässt. 
Teilweise leaven die Leute sogar, wenn sie hören, dass der RL weiblich ist. Man muss wirklich hart durchgreifen können und ein dickes Fell haben, um sich da durchzusetzen. 

2. Und wie da was dran ist. Ich muss das wissen, immerhin handelt es sich bei der Dame um meine ehemals beste Freundin. Ihr Gildenleiter hat ihr einen Stammplatz im Raid und Sonderrechte versprochen und daraufhin hat sie sich auf den Deal eingelassen. Dass der Typ verheiratet war, kommt noch dazu. Hat ihr allerdings wenig gebracht, da sich die Geschichte herumgesprochen hat und sie den Server wechseln musste. Natürlich darf man deshalb nicht denken, dass jede Spielerin so etwas tun würde, aber manche Mädels setzen ihre Reize schon sehr deutlich zu ihrem Vorteil ein. Und sowas sollte man nicht nötig haben, wenn man ein guter Spieler / eine gute Spielerin ist.


----------



## TheDoggy (26. Januar 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> ich kenne einen Fall, wo ein Mädchen auch im RL mit ihrem Raidleader ins Bett gegangen ist, weil sie sich dadurch ingame Vorteile verschafft hat. Scheint auch ganz gut funktioniert zu haben.


Und ich hatte gehofft, sowas würds in WoW nicht auch noch geben. Aber scheinbar schleichen solche Weiber wirklich überall rum. Dann braucht man sich ja garnicht wundern, wenn das gängige Frau = Bitch-Klischee gilt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Deanne schrieb:


> Natürlich darf man deshalb nicht denken, dass jede Spielerin so etwas tun würde, aber manche Mädels setzen ihre Reize schon sehr deutlich zu ihrem Vorteil ein. Und sowas sollte man nicht nötig haben, wenn man ein guter Spieler / eine gute Spielerin ist.


/sign, so siehts aus!


----------



## Haramann (26. Januar 2010)

Habe auch positive Erfahrungen gemacht..
Wir haben in unserer Gilde ca. 5 Frauen, die alleräußerst nett und hilfsbereit sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine hat mir neuerdings mein neuer UI geholfen einzurichten, ehe ihr Freund (Skarabäusfürst) zu uns in das TS kam und das Gespräch belebte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach ja; Die Frauen spielen alle äußerst gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*joke*Schade dass es kein rückwärts einparken in WoW gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *joke off*


----------



## TheDoggy (26. Januar 2010)

Haramann schrieb:


> *joke*Schade dass es kein rückwärts einparken in WoW gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich kann besser rückwärts, als vorwärts einparken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und meine Mounts parke ich immer ordnungsgemäß!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (26. Januar 2010)

Über das Fehlen von einparken bin ich ganz froh. Das ist glaub ich einer der wirklich wenigen Punkte in dem ich einem typischen Frauenklischee entspreche *hust* :>


----------



## Hrogarth (26. Januar 2010)

da gibts doch wirklich welche die von horden auf alliseite gewechselt haben wie ich hier sehe ? dachte immer das geht nur von alli auf horde.

und nun sitze ich hier und grübel, aus welchen rationalen gründen man so einen wechsel vollziehen sollte, ausser man hat auf hordenseite alle männer schon durch, und das bett steht trotz der vielen kerben immer noch. dies wäre der einzige wechsel den ich tolerieren würde, an sonsten sag ich nur: schämt euch.


----------



## Haramann (26. Januar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Ich kann besser rückwärts, als vorwärts einparken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin ja nich so der freund von klischees aba seitdem ich mit meiner mum in der stadt einkaufen war musste ich das glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


egal back zum topic: ich denke dass die frauenbevölkerung in wow zunimmt,weil auch immer mehr frauen mit Computern etc hantieren


----------



## Natálya (26. Januar 2010)

Finds ja echt faszinierend, wie dieses Fraunthema immer und immer wieder angesprochen wird....
Bin selber eine und bisher hat es noch keinen gebockt, dass es so ist. Und wenns jemand juckt, dann hat der auch echt nen hau weg. Ist doch völlig schnuppe ob die Person vorm Bildschirm n Mann, ne Frau, n/ne Weiße/r, n/ne Schwarze/r, Asiate/-in, Europäer/-in oder sonst was ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





kromagus schrieb:


> Ich finde es auflockernder Mädels in der gruppe/gilde zu haben, da sie wow auf andere weise betrachten
> 
> ca 50% unserer gilde besteht aus Mädels und das Gerücht Mädels können nicht spielen kann leider net stimmten, denn wir sind auf antonidas die 4t beste Alli gilde ^^
> 
> ...


Hehe, Grüße von der Hordenseite auf Antondidas: Liberty, eine Frauengilde. *insert ad here* Neue weibliche Mitglieder sind immer willkommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuzur (26. Januar 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> 1. Ich habe schon in zahlreichen Raids die Leitung übernommen und es ist wirklich so, dass manch männlicher Spieler sich von einer Frau nichts sagen lässt.
> Teilweise leaven die Leute sogar, wenn sie hören, dass der RL weiblich ist. Man muss wirklich hart durchgreifen können und ein dickes Fell haben, um sich da durchzusetzen.
> 
> 2. Und wie da was dran ist. Ich muss das wissen, immerhin handelt es sich bei der Dame um meine ehemals beste Freundin. Ihr Gildenleiter hat ihr einen Stammplatz im Raid und Sonderrechte versprochen und daraufhin hat sie sich auf den Deal eingelassen. Dass der Typ verheiratet war, kommt noch dazu. Hat ihr allerdings wenig gebracht, da sich die Geschichte herumgesprochen hat und sie den Server wechseln musste. Natürlich darf man deshalb nicht denken, dass jede Spielerin so etwas tun würde, aber manche Mädels setzen ihre Reize schon sehr deutlich zu ihrem Vorteil ein. Und sowas sollte man nicht nötig haben, wenn man ein guter Spieler / eine gute Spielerin ist.




zu 1) 
Stimmt!
Aber nicht nur Frauen haben mitunter Probleme mit der Raidleitung! Das ist eher eine Frage des Charakters des Raidleiters. Es braucht jemanden der eine ausreichende Autorität hat um alle zusammenzuhalten. Ob Frau oder Mann ist eigentlich egal.
Ich gebe Dir aber Recht, dass es durchaus Machos gibt die sich nicht dem Kommando einer Frau unterwerfen wollen. Aber dann kann man ja immer noch kicken...

zu 2)
Selbst Schuld wenn sie so blöd ist/war...
Aber ich frage mich, wieso der Raidleiter auf dem Server bleiben konnte? Der ist doch genauso Schuld daran und gehört dementsprechend genauso gebannt...


----------



## Sharka84 (26. Januar 2010)

also ich hab auch schon erlebt das ein kerl von unserm realm (damals lang is her, glaub war sogar noch vor bc) jeden weiblichen char angegraben hat und wen es sich dann als frau identifizieren lies ging das richtig ins stalken über... warn dann so sachen wie na was haste den solang in der steppe gemacht und mit wem warst du den da und da... weswegen auch einpaar ex-gilden kolleginnen dann wieder aufgehört haben mit spielen, was ich sehr schade finde und fand

und sowas ist mir bei ner frau noch nie aufgefallen, ich weis auch nich obs das heute noch gibt aber ausschließen würde ich es nicht


----------



## TheDoggy (26. Januar 2010)

Hm...kann man so Stalker nich einfach auf Ignore setzen? xD


----------



## Sharka84 (26. Januar 2010)

jo kann man aber wens dann immer wieder mitm nem neuem twink is wo so scheiße kommt kann ich auch verstehen das sie dann genervt sind... war ja nich nur das einige sachen die sie mir so erzählt hatten was er ihnen auch alles sonst noch geschrieben hat von sexuellen wünschen hin bis zur wüsstesten beschimpfungen... klar hätte man melden könne wurde dann auch gemacht, aber verstehe auch das die mädels/frauen dann irgendwann einfach genug hatten und den einachsten weg gegangen sind


----------



## Dirfska (26. Januar 2010)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Über das Fehlen von einparken bin ich ganz froh. Das ist glaub ich einer der wirklich wenigen Punkte in dem ich einem typischen Frauenklischee entspreche *hust* :>



Hihi, ich durfte mir schon das ein oder andere Mal von Männdern ein bewunderndes "Boah, in die winzige Parklücke wäre *ich* jetzt nicht rückwärts reingekommen" anhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkxman (26. Januar 2010)

Sharka84 schrieb:


> also ich hab auch schon erlebt das ein kerl von unserm realm (damals lang is her, glaub war sogar noch vor bc) jeden weiblichen char angegraben hat und wen es sich dann als frau identifizieren lies ging das richtig ins stalken über... warn dann so sachen wie na was haste den solang in der steppe gemacht und mit wem warst du den da und da... weswegen auch einpaar ex-gilden kolleginnen dann wieder aufgehört haben mit spielen, was ich sehr schade finde und fand
> 
> und sowas ist mir bei ner frau noch nie aufgefallen, ich weis auch nich obs das heute noch gibt aber ausschließen würde ich es nicht



oh.. *hust* das wollt ich ja* nun wirklich* nicht...

Was bei bei mir in ner Gilde mal passiert ist:

- Frau eröffnet mit ein paar Freunden eine Gilde 
- Gilde wird durch Freunde grösser und wächst zu Raidgilde 
- Gildenrat besteht meist nur aus Männer 
- Gildenmeisterin holt vermehrt Frauen in den Gildenrat 
- Frauen im Gildenrat gründen eine Raidgruppe - die teils gleichzeitig mit Raid andere Ini raiden
- Gildenmeisterin gerät mit Frauen im Gildenrat in Konflikt 
- Frauen im Gildenrat leaven die Gilde und mit ihr wertvolle Spieler des Raids.
- Gilde löst sich aus Raidmangel fast auf

Also.. nicht immer so lieb die weiblichen Chefs


----------



## Muhtator (9. Februar 2010)

Sharka84 schrieb:


> jo kann man aber wens dann immer wieder mitm nem neuem twink is wo so scheiße kommt kann ich auch verstehen das sie dann genervt sind... war ja nich nur das einige sachen die sie mir so erzählt hatten was er ihnen auch alles sonst noch geschrieben hat von sexuellen wünschen hin bis zur wüsstesten beschimpfungen... klar hätte man melden könne wurde dann auch gemacht, aber verstehe auch das die mädels/frauen dann irgendwann einfach genug hatten und den einachsten weg gegangen sind





Also gerade solche Frauen kann ich nicht verstehen. Stalker und Belästiger haben einen Bann verdient und jede Frau sollte das einem GM melden, denn wie manche DD´s lernen es diese Kerle nur auf die harte Tour. Wo dd´s noch mit Reppkosten wegkommen, muss man aber bei Stalkern und Belästigern mit der ganz harten Bannkeule kommen. Und jede Frau die dann einfach mit zocken aufhört beweißt einen bemerkenswerten mangel an Zivielcourage und macht es anderen Frauen nur noch schwerer.

Also mein Statement Belästigern und Stalkern keine Change in Wow!


----------



## Gerti (9. Februar 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> 1. Ich habe schon in zahlreichen Raids die Leitung übernommen und es ist wirklich so, dass manch männlicher Spieler sich von einer Frau nichts sagen lässt.
> Teilweise leaven die Leute sogar, wenn sie hören, dass der RL weiblich ist. Man muss wirklich hart durchgreifen können und ein dickes Fell haben, um sich da durchzusetzen.



Ich hatte mal einen weiblichen Ulduar10er Raidlead. Sie hat einfach so viel gelabert und dann auch noch sinnloses Zeug. Naja ich hab sie einfach mal gemuted 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War der erste Spieler, den ich im Raid gemuted hab und die erste negative erfahung mit einem weiblichen RL, dafür war sie sonst total untauglich.

Sonst Raide ich mit meiner Freundin zusammen und noch einem Päärchen und da gabs noch nie Probs und es macht spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (9. Februar 2010)

hm, also dass erst nach WOTLK Frauen vermehrt dazu gekommen sind, kann ich persönlich nicht bestätigen.
Bei mir in der Gilde sind einige Frauen seit Release dabei und spielen zudem auch sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lynhirr (10. Februar 2010)

Ich spiele jetzt seit 2005. Habe solo begonnen, und dann wollte meine Freundin nach ein paar Wochen mitmachen. Also spielen wir seitdem im Duo. Teilweise spielte die Tochter meiner Freundin auch mit. 


Ich habe da keine Probleme mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok (10. Februar 2010)

also bei daoc damals^^

ja is schon jahre her......

waren auf meinem server (lyonesse-albion)
die halbe kleri top50 von frauen unterbeschlaggenommen^^


----------



## Trisch (10. Februar 2010)

Wir hatten bei uns im Raid immer Frauen dabei, mal mehr mal weniger.

Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, das Frauen wenn sie raiden sehr effektiv raiden, erfolgsorientierter als so viele Jungs die vor lauter dicken Zahlen das Movement verpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



80 % oder mehr der Frauen spielen allerdings eine Heilklasse und nur sehr selten hab ich tankende Frauen gesehen und davon ist mir lediglich eine in Erinnerung geblieben die das auch halbwegs konnte.

Als Fazit kann ich sagen das ich stoz auf "unsere" Frauen in der Gilde und im Raid bin und sie mir nicht wegdenken möchte / könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rongor (10. Februar 2010)

Frauen waren schon immer dabei. 
Im Gegensatz zu Männern haben Frauen es nicht nötig sich, im Chat oder im TS, durch dummgelaber zu profilieren. 

Wir angeblichen Herren der Schöpfung brauchen das anscheinend, während die Damenwelt sich köstlich über uns amüsiert^^


----------



## Petu (10. Februar 2010)

XxVesraxX schrieb:


> [...]und sind hübsch[...]




Inwiefern beeinflusst das die Spielweise ?


----------



## villain (10. Februar 2010)

Also ich denke, dass das Verständnis für das Spiel und die verschiedenen Klassen usw. nicht davon abhängig ist, ob eine Frau oder ein Mann spielt.

Zu TBC Zeiten, war ich in einer Gilde, wo eine Frau der MT war und sie hat ihren Job wirklich gut gemacht.

Nun bin ich in einer Gilde, die eine Frau als Cheffin hat. Sowohl dabei als auch als Paladin oder Druide macht sie ihre Sache sehr gut. Des Weiteren ist mindestens noch eine andere Frau da, die als Magier so machen Herren schlecht aussehen lässt.

@Trisch: das mit dem erfolgsorientierter sein.. da habe ich gestern erst wieder ein Aha-Erlebnis bei unserer Cheffin gehabt: Sie ist mir ihrer Druidin letzte Woche erst lvl 80 geworden und hat mittlerweile schon Equipment zusammen, was sich wirklich sehen lassen kann - gestern hat sie erfolgreich in icc 10 geheilt. (und von uns 10 leuten waren gerade mal 2 schon öfter da - der rest noch nie. haben dann auf Grund der späten Uhrzeit nach dem ersten flügel aufgehört)


----------



## Rorre (10. Februar 2010)

Also ich hatte auch schon Erfahrungen mit Frauen in WoW und Raids!

An eine kann ich mich sehr gut erinnern! Ich war gildenlos und suchte eine Gilde die mich aufnehmen könnte! Nach einigen Tagen des Handelschats lesen (ja bei uns wird der Handelsschat mit allen möglichen Sachen überflutet die nicht mit Handeln zutun haben) hab ich eine Nachricht von einem Spieler gesehen der für seine Gilde noch Member sucht! Ich dachte mir ich join mal da mir der Gildenname gefallen hat und ich nix schlechtes über die Gilde bis jetzt gehört habe! Nach einem kurzen Gespräch mit dem Werber der Gilde wurde ich invitet und begrüßte alle mit einem Hallo! Von allen kam ein Hallo außer vom Gildenleader der sofort sagte: Ich bin eine Frau hast du ein Problem damit? Wenn ja dann kannste gleich wieder leaven! Als ich in die Gildeninfo schaun wollte fiel mir auf das der Member der das gesagt hat in seiner Notiz so etwas ähnliches drin steh hatte wie Bin ne Frau, Bin verheiratet! NAtürlich sagte ich nein ich find das cool und es stört mich nicht! Einige Tage lang beobachtet ich den Gildenchat und bemerkte immer öfter das die Fr. Gildenleaderin ziehmlich arrogant war und herscherisch! Sie musste immer klar stellen das sie eine Frau ist und das sie niemand runterdrücken kann und das sie sich von niemanden diskrimieren lässt. Das wäre ja ok gewesen wenn jemand was gesagt hätte nur es hat nie jemand was gegen Frauen gesagt xD! Ich merkte immer öfter das eine Frau in WoW sich total anders benimmt als ein Mann! Zb war ein BG-Stamm angesetzt und einige haben sie auch angemeldet doch es sind sehr wenige zum Stamm online gekommen! Ist zwar scheiße aber ein Mann hätte geschimpft und hätte einige rausgeschmissen und vllt drüber gelacht oder sonst was! Doch die Frau schrieb in den Gildenchat und ins Forum und in die Gildennachricht des Tages und in die Gildeninfo das sie enttäuscht ist und das sie traurig ist und sie war dann 2 Wochen schlecht drauf und hat mit niemanden geredet! Dann war sie plötzlich wieder super drauf und alles war wie vorher! 

Weiters hab schon einige Mädchen in WoW kennengelernt! Die meisten waren eher ruhig und haben nicht wirklich viel geredet und haben ihren job gemacht und haben nicht geflamet wenn man mal wipet oder so! Haben sich einfach gerezzt und haben weiter gemacht als ob nix gewesen wäre! Bei Burschen läuft das so das man den Flamed der zuerst gestorben ist und sich dann ein 15 minütigen Flamekrieg bereitet wo man am schluss entweder leavt, Ingoriert oder lacht oder alles zusammen! Und ich muss zugeben die meisten Frauen in WoW sind Priester Oo!

Dann gibts Frauen die total gut drauf sind, alle verarschen und vllt schimpfen!


----------



## Lycidia (10. Februar 2010)

1. Frauen zocken genauso gut oder schlecht wie Männer (ich denk mal da an alte UT-Zeiten)

2. Es ist soooooooooooooooo typisch: Frage eines Mitspielers "Bist du in RL auch weiblich" "Ja" und schon werd ich ihn nicht mehr los ^^ 

3. Stell ich immer wieder fest, dass die männlichen Spieler davon ausgehen, dass ich meinem Char ähnlich sehe

4. Männer und Jungs sind einfach Sklaven ihrer Hormone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - das erklärt so manches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5. Ich hasse die meisten Pärchen in Wow - ich kann es nicht leiden permanent lesen zu müssen: XYZ küsst ZYX etc etc etc

6. Ich bin dafür bekannt, dass ich mich im Gilden-TS nicht gerade "weiblich" benehme. Da wurde auch schon mal erstaunt gefrag: Das ist ne Frau???

7. NEIN es sind nicht alle Mädchen/Frauen süss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (10. Februar 2010)

Ich kenne auch recht viele Frauen in WoW. Als erstes natürlich meine eignene Gemahlin und Mutter meines Sohnes, die eine Draenei-Verstärkerschamine spielt (ja es gibt auch DDs im weiblichen Lager^^). Meine Gilde wird von einer Mittzwanzigerin geleitet und sie macht das sehr gut. Wir raiden erfolgsorientiert (derzeit natürlich ICC und auch mal PdOK) und jeder muss Leistung bringen, wenn er oder sie den Stammplatz behalten will. Auf der anderen Seite freut sie sich im TS auch mal ausgelassen, dass sie grad bei Douglas ein neues Parfüm gekauft hat. So ist die richtige Mischung aus "Karrierefrau" und "Lebenslust" vorhanden und alle haben Achtung vor ihr. Auch die anderen Mädels und Frauen in der Gilde und auf der Freundesliste sind durchweg sympathisch und nett und können ihre Klassen genauso gut oder teils besser spielen wie die Herren der Schöpfung. Und unsere Baumheilerin hat eine richtige Telefonsex-Stimme, was das zuhören im TS zusätzlich angenehm macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von der Spielweise her halten sich DDs und Heiler in etwa die Waage, eine tankende Frau kenn ich allerdings nicht (alle Tankmädels bei uns sind männliche Spieler). Und unsere Hexe macht bspw. etlichen Schaden mehr als der andere (männliche) Hexer, der mit uns im Raid ist.

Bin also mit Gesamtsituation zufrieden, es ist sehr angenehm mit Frauen zu reden und zu spielen und ich hoffe, dass keine einzige zu Sims 3 wechselt!^^


----------



## Rorre (10. Februar 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Und unsere Baumheilerin hat eine richtige Telefonsex-Stimme, was das zuhören im TS zusätzlich angenehm macht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Lol das find ich ja mal lustig xD. Stell mir das grad echt funny vor! Mittem im Raid schreit einer. HEAL !!!! .. und sie so. OJA ICH HEAL DICH. ICH GEBS DIR. WUHUUUU! DER HEAL WIRD SO TIEF IN DICH EINDRINGEN MMMMHHH ...


lol xD


----------



## Gerti (10. Februar 2010)

Lycidia schrieb:


> 5. Ich hasse die meisten Pärchen in Wow - ich kann es nicht leiden permanent lesen zu müssen: XYZ küsst ZYX etc etc etc



Wir haben im 10er 2 Pärchen und man liest sowas nie/bis ganz selten... Und wenn, wieso sollte man dann die Pärchen "hassen"?


----------



## Hubautz (10. Februar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Wir haben im 10er 2 Pärchen und man liest sowas nie/bis ganz selten... Und wenn, wieso sollte man dann die Pärchen "hassen"?




Wahrscheinlich aus Neid


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie auch immer, ich spiele seit Release mit meiner Frau zusammen. Wenn ich immer nur alleine vor dem PC säße, würde mich das auch eher langweilen. Sie spielt nebenbei meistens Tank oder DD und mag heilen überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Fremder123 (10. Februar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Wir haben im 10er 2 Pärchen und man liest sowas nie/bis ganz selten... Und wenn, wieso sollte man dann die Pärchen "hassen"?


Warum wohl? Weil er Schwielen an den Händen hat und wir Pärchen Schwielen auf den Lippen (und noch woanders) haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fedaykin (10. Februar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Wir haben im 10er 2 Pärchen und man liest sowas nie/bis ganz selten... Und wenn, wieso sollte man dann die Pärchen "hassen"?




Aus Neid? Keine Ahnung. Mal davon ab, dass man mit Wörter wie "Hass" etwas vorsichtiger umgehen sollte.


----------



## BlueMode (10. Februar 2010)

öhm ja gildenlead is frau mehr muss ich dazu nicht sagen...


----------



## Morgwath (10. Februar 2010)

90% der Frauen mit dehnen ich gespielt habe waren scheisse.















90% der Männder ebenfalls.


----------



## arenasturm (10. Februar 2010)

also meine frau spielt selber wow ^^ sitzen uns abends gegenüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in meiner gilde sind recht viele frauen. ich finds gut :>


----------



## waacki (10. Februar 2010)

Frauen können zum Teil richtig gut spielen, aber ich raste trotzdem sooo oft aus weil:

Du bist im Raid alles läuft prima doch plötzlich was ist denn mit der Leistung der Maus xy los? Antwort: Das Telefon klingelte natürlich und als Frau kann man das nich ignorieren. 
Ich hab das so oft mit verschiedenen Frauen in Wow erlebt und noch nie eine Ausnahme kennengelernt. Auch bei uns in der Gilde ist eine Bäumin (Heildruidin). Wenn sie sich anstrengt: Mit Abstand auf Platz eins im Recount. Nur leider steht bei Frauen selten das Telefon still und so ist die Leistung von geschätzen 7k Hps beim selben Boss, gleiche Gruppenzusammenstellung auf nur noch 400 Hps. AAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhh
Ich liebe Frauen, aber wenn ihr mit anderen zusammenspielt stellt die Haustürklingel ab und zieht den Telefonstecker und macht GZSZ aus und das Handy, Danke.


----------



## Doomheart (10. Februar 2010)

Egal ob der Name des Chars nun weiblich oder männlich ist oder so klingt man weis nach einigen Worten sofort ob es eine Frau oder ein Mann ist.
Mir ist aufgefallen das Frauen grundsätzlich einfach lockerer,umgänglicher und hilfsbereiter sind. Bei einem Wipe rummotzen, streiten, leaven etc tun hauptsächlich nur die Männer. Die Mädels sind meist absolut stressfrei. Ok, ich hab auch schon mal eine Ausnahme erlebt aber schwarze Schafe gibt es überall^^.  Spielerisch sind sie auf derselben Stufe wie wir obwohl sie wirklich sehr viele Heilerklassen spielen.....aber seid doch froh sonst gäbe es krassen Heilermangel.

Meine Tochter hat mir schon immer gerne beim Wow spielen zugeschaut...mit 9J hab ich sie schon mit meinem Char rumreiten um rumfliegen lassen teilweise hat sie für mich auch leichte Quests gemacht. Tja und mittlerweile ist sie 12 und spielt nach einigen Probechars die sie nur bis max lvl 30 gespielt hat einen Schurken (lvl58) einen Char den ich mir selber nicht zutraue zu spielen^^    äh sorry Blutelfenschurkin natürlich^^

Ich hab ihr paar interessante Schurkenguides ausgedruckt...und die wurden ...man höre und staune ....innerhalb von kurzer Zeit auswendig gelernt....wenn das nur mit der Schule auch funktionieren würde^^

Was ihr benehmen und ihr Wissen in der WoW-Welt betrifft können sich so einige "Dröfltausend DPS" fahrende RoXXoR Jungs eine Scheibe abschneiden.

Das ich etliche Questgegenstände ohne sie heute noch suchen würde und die Quest wahrscheinlich vor Vezweiflung abgebrochen hätte erwähn ich nur am Rande^^.

Grüsse


----------



## elfenbaby (10. Februar 2010)

Hm ich denke wir spielen weder besser noch schlechter als Männer. Hält sich meiner Meinung nach ziemlich die Waage.

Was mir doch auch auffällt dass sich seit den 4 Jahren die ich nun zock wirklich viel getan hat. Der Frauenanteil wird größer und die Idioten werden nun mal leider auch immer mehr.
Was man auch zum Teil in den Rnd Raids sieht. Man traut sich ja schon gar nimmer den Mund aufzumachen wenn man merkt, man ist vl die einzige oder eben nur eine von 2 Damen. 
Vor allem wenn man dann noch Dialekt hat, sind einem im 10er schon allein 3 Flames von den Spielern sicher "Woher man denn kommt etc." 

Manchma frag ich mich echt warum gleich so doof reagiert wird wenn ne Frau im Raid is. 

Ich persönlich will weder mit Samthandschuhen angefasst werden noch sonstiges. Ich erarbeite mir alles genauso wie alle anderen und dabei solls auch bleiben!


----------



## LingLing85 (10. Februar 2010)

Erfahrungen...hmm...während die Mädels, wo ich kenne, gut ihre Heilerinnen spielen, brech ich mir da qualvoll einen ab. I have no Healskill......da bleib ich lieber Tank/DD....ein Punkt, wo sie es drauf haben. Ansonsten damals zu Counterstrike-Zeiten auch öfters einen aufn Sack gekriegt von Mädels. But who cares, ob nun Girls oder Boys...


----------



## Lycidia (10. Februar 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Warum wohl? Weil er Schwielen an den Händen hat und wir Pärchen Schwielen auf den Lippen (und noch woanders) haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er ist übrigens ne Sie und hat keine Schwielen an den Händen.

Und es ist tierisch nervig während eines Raids oder einer Ini im Gruppenchan dauernd das ... wie soll ich es sagen ... Verlangen nach öffentlich ausgetragenen Zärtlichkeitsbekundungen zu lesen. Dafür gibts /w ^^

Und ach ja - ich bin nicht neidisch, nur jemand, der nicht alles öffentlich machen mus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich knusch auch nicht im Zug, am Bahnhof etc mit nem Freund rum. Ich mags einfach net.

Und ich will es mal abmildern...mich nerven solche Pärchen einfach - und nicht nur in WoW.


----------



## Alexanya (10. Februar 2010)

ich bin selber eine frau spiele schon knapp 4 jahre wow
und es macht spass wieso sollten frauen nicht so gut wie männer spielen können?
ich raide auch
und ich habe eher selten erlebt das man sich über mich lustig macht weil ich eine frau bin
dann macht man sich eher über meinen gnom lustig weil er pinke haare hat ^^ 
was auch schon erwähnt wurde ^^


----------



## Lycidia (10. Februar 2010)

waacki schrieb:


> Frauen können zum Teil richtig gut spielen, aber ich raste trotzdem sooo oft aus weil:
> 
> Du bist im Raid alles läuft prima doch plötzlich was ist denn mit der Leistung der Maus xy los? Antwort: Das Telefon klingelte natürlich und als Frau kann man das nich ignorieren.
> Ich hab das so oft mit verschiedenen Frauen in Wow erlebt und noch nie eine Ausnahme kennengelernt. Auch bei uns in der Gilde ist eine Bäumin (Heildruidin). Wenn sie sich anstrengt: Mit Abstand auf Platz eins im Recount. Nur leider steht bei Frauen selten das Telefon still und so ist die Leistung von geschätzen 7k Hps beim selben Boss, gleiche Gruppenzusammenstellung auf nur noch 400 Hps. AAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhh
> Ich liebe Frauen, aber wenn ihr mit anderen zusammenspielt stellt die Haustürklingel ab und zieht den Telefonstecker und macht GZSZ aus und das Handy, Danke.



Der *Maus*??? Grrrrrrrr

Du kannst das mit Telefon, Fernsehen etc nicht so pauschal auf die Frauen schieben. Ich hab sowas bisher nur bei Männern erlebt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da geht man dann ans Handy, nebenher kann man mit fernsehen - jedenfalls vom Sound her. Und ach ja - labern während des Raids - so dass man den Raidleiter nicht mehr versteht...das können sie auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (10. Februar 2010)

waacki schrieb:


> Das Telefon klingelte natürlich und als Frau kann man das nich ignorieren.



Hm... also da ich Telefonieren schrecklich finde, mach ich das Telefon/Handy entweder aus oder ich geh halt nicht ran (übrigens nicht nur beim Zocken >.>). Lustigerweise sind es bei uns zu 90% die Kerle im Raid, die immer "kurz afk Telefon" schreiben... Sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## Pinkgimp (10. Februar 2010)

Mir persönlich ist es rein spieltechnisch ziemlich egal ob ich ,sei es rnd oder stamm, mit ner frau oder nem Mann raide,queste etc.
Allerdings haben Frauen zB in RND pdk25 ne gute Wirkung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Die Leute koennen auf einmal alle so gut spielen *hust* und es wird sogar beachtet was der raidlead sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum koennen kann ich nur sagen das wir auch 1-2 Frauen in der Gilde haben, ich weiß es nicht genau.... die eine von der ich es aber weiß fast das beste EQ im Raid und ist glaube ich mit 3 chars am Goldcap.
Was mir zum Alter aufgefallen ist das die meisten Frauen in WoW gute 22+ sind und meist schon ihren Lebenspartner gefunden haben.

Eine Sache noch : Charaktergestalfung von Frauen :
Mir kommt es so vor Frauen spielen gerne Frauen die Klasse/Rasse ist recht breit gefaechert aber es sind haeufig weibliche chars genau wies bei und Maennern zB eher ein Maennlicher char ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


( Spiele mainmäßig trotzdem ne weibliche Gnomin mit rosa Haaren, will die auch nicht eintauschen )
LG


----------



## wilbor (10. Februar 2010)

Also meine frau hab ich auch zum spielen bekommen und ihr macht es spaß. 

Aber mal ein liebe herren auf dem server (onixia) ihr benehmt euch wie die letzten ****** meine Frau hat zwar ein 80er aber wen sie mal net so schnell hinterher kommt (ini´s) gibt es ein gemaule und so unter aller sau. 

So macht es ihr spaß aber wie gesagt der großteil in wow die Leute denken es gibt nur wow und die sind die herren. 

Aber ich selbst hab schon viel mit frauen gespielt und macht verdammt viel spaß....

Wegen mir viel mehr nette frauen als 14 jährige Kinder die denken einmal ein großen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (10. Februar 2010)

Wer zum Teufel hat der Frau eigentlich das Spielen mit dem Computer erlaubt? Und dann noch beschweren, die Menschheit würde ungesund essen?

Also irgendwas läuft da falsch, was kommt danach? Auto fahrende Frauen und putzende Männer?

*Beine in die Hand nehm*


----------



## Darksasuke (10. Februar 2010)

Also wir haben auch mädelz beu uns in der gilde macht immer spass mit denen zu raiden und falls es wen interessiert auf nathrezim gibts sogar ne frauen/mädel gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die heisst Womens Corner ^^


----------



## Petu (10. Februar 2010)

Lycidia schrieb:


> [...]Ich knusch auch nicht im Zug, am Bahnhof etc mit nem Freund rum. Ich mags einfach net.[...]



Richtig so! Teufelszeug! Sodom und Gomorrha! Vor allen Dingen: Es könnte ja jemand sehen!


----------



## Drop-Dead (10. Februar 2010)

zu BC zeiten hatte ich 3 junge frauen im raid und die haben alle 3 absolut top gespielt! 2 healerinen und unser second tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cayetana (12. Februar 2010)

also ich spiele so seid ca. 3 jahren wow.

es gibt ja dieses klischee, das frauen überwiegend healklassen spielen....naja kann ja welche geben (hab auch ne heal-schami) aber ich kenn auch ein paar mädels die super dd´s oder tanks sind.

ich hab auch ein wenig den eindruck das die zahl an weiblichen spielern zugenommen hat, vorher sind mir immer nur "blender" über den weg gelaufen. xD
zum anderen hat das gebagger im ts oder das anflüstern, wenn ich mich als frau zu erkennen gegeben hab, abgenommen.

in diesem sinne finde ich es sehr angenehm das es jetzt einen geschlechter-ausgleich in wow gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (12. Februar 2010)

Muhtator schrieb:


> Also gerade solche Frauen kann ich nicht verstehen. Stalker und Belästiger haben einen Bann verdient und jede Frau sollte das einem GM melden, denn wie manche DD´s lernen es diese Kerle nur auf die harte Tour. Wo dd´s noch mit Reppkosten wegkommen, muss man aber bei Stalkern und Belästigern mit der ganz harten Bannkeule kommen. Und jede Frau die dann einfach mit zocken aufhört beweißt einen bemerkenswerten mangel an Zivielcourage und macht es anderen Frauen nur noch schwerer.
> 
> Also mein Statement Belästigern und Stalkern keine Change in Wow!




Öh sagmal Du hast den Schuss aber schon noch gehört...Ich meine ein DD der dem Tank Aggro klaut mit einem Stalker zu vergleichen ist ja wohl der Hammer....gehts noch? Stalken ist ein strafbarerAkt und.... 

Ach ich gebs auf...Das ist mir echt zu hart...Das Ding wird gemeldet,.....


----------



## VallovShatt (12. Februar 2010)

Lycidia schrieb:


> Und ach ja - ich bin nicht neidisch, nur jemand, der nicht alles öffentlich machen mus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das machen eh nur Paare die meinen sie sinds wenn se das machen. Nach dem Motto: Oooooh, ich bin ja soooo provokant! Sind 15 und ham schon Sex! Beachtet mich, beachtet mich! 
Mein Freund bekommt auch n Küsschen wenn wa unterwegs sind weil ich sehr verschmust bin, aber ich muss keinem unter die Nase binden dass wir ach so leidenschaftlich sind.



HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Hm... also da ich Telefonieren schrecklich finde, mach ich das Telefon/Handy entweder aus oder ich geh halt nicht ran (übrigens nicht nur beim Zocken >.>). Lustigerweise sind es bei uns zu 90% die Kerle im Raid, die immer "kurz afk Telefon" schreiben... Sehr merkwürdig.



Ja das is mir auch schon aufgefallen...



Potpotom schrieb:


> Wer zum Teufel hat der Frau eigentlich das Spielen mit dem Computer erlaubt? Und dann noch beschweren, die Menschheit würde ungesund essen?
> 
> Also irgendwas läuft da falsch, was kommt danach? Auto fahrende Frauen und putzende Männer?
> 
> *Beine in die Hand nehm*



Du hast vergessen Hinweise auf Ironie zu hinterlassen. Pass da künftig besser drauf auf, sonst hät dich hier noch einer fürn Sexist der seine Frau zuhause einsperrt und verprügelt.
Falls es gar nicht ironisch gemeint war: Viel Spaß beim einsam alt werden


----------



## Zhiala (12. Februar 2010)

Ich bin auch ne Frau, spiele seit mein Freund (jetzt Mann) mich mal an seinen Rechner gelassen hat vor etwa 4 Jahren. Heilerin war ich noch nie, hab sogar die Gilde verlassen als sie von mir verlangten meine schami umzuskillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Meine Druidin und Kriegerin sind beide lange Tank gewesen, die Kriegerin sogar für kurze Zeit MT aber dann hab ich keine Lust mehr gehabt und erstmal ne Hexe nach Kara gejagt^^ 
Zur Zeit finde ich es wieder etwas nervig weil ich eine Trolldame spiele und damit wohl ne Rarität bin^^ ständig wollen irgendwelche Kinder mit mir an "abgelegene Orte" *grml* besonders kleine Jungs scheinen ja drauf zu stehen virtuell das zu tun was ihnen die Realität noch nicht gestattet:p 
ich sehe es auch gar nicht ein ein Geheimnis daraus zu machen das ich ne Frau bin, wenn jemand fragt muss ich ja nicht rumlügen. In der Gilde sind relativ viele Frauen, so etwa 1/3 denk ich mal und das Klima ist super, die Raids entspannt und der Altersdurchschnitt jenseits der 20. 
Einen Unterschied im spielerischen Können habe ich in all den Jahren nicht wirklich bemerkt, es gibt immer solche und solche. 

Um die Vorurteile aber mal zu füttern: Ja, ich habe 56 Pets, 52 Mounts, mehr als 8 Titel (bei der Main) Style-Klamotten für 2 meiner Chars, noch mehr Pets auf den Twinks (es sind viele^^) noch ein paar "Entdecker" und "Botschafter", "Argentumchampion" und so weiter


Achja, mein Mann ist übrigens Gelegenheits-Heiler...solls ja auch geben sowas:laugh:


----------



## Chrom123 (12. Februar 2010)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> frauen/mädchen sind genauso gute zocker wie männer/jungs.



Egal wie mans dreht, das ist einfach nicht richtig.


----------



## Gerti (12. Februar 2010)

Chrom123 schrieb:


> Egal wie mans dreht, das ist einfach nicht richtig.



Wieso das?


----------



## Esda (12. Februar 2010)

Was man evtl mal machen könnte, ist eine Umfrage, wie weit Jungens und Mädels vergleichsweise im Content/ Arenawertung etc sind. 

Sehr viele sagen hier 'XY ist ein Mädel und ist sehr erfolgreich!' 'Ich bin weiblich und Raide sehr erfolgreich' etc.
Diese Aussage ist natürlich subjektiv und mich würde interessieren, ob das im Schnitt vom Progress her vergleichbar ist, oder nicht.

Zusätzlich find ich auch interessant, welche Mädels hier noch in welchen andern Foren unterwegs sind, wie zum Beispiel Elitist Jerks und mmo-champion und so weiter.


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Februar 2010)

Muhtator schrieb:


> Also gerade solche Frauen kann ich nicht verstehen. Stalker und Belästiger haben einen Bann verdient und jede Frau sollte das einem GM melden, denn wie manche DD´s lernen es diese Kerle nur auf die harte Tour. Wo dd´s noch mit Reppkosten wegkommen, muss man aber bei Stalkern und Belästigern mit der ganz harten Bannkeule kommen. Und jede Frau die dann einfach mit zocken aufhört beweißt einen bemerkenswerten mangel an Zivielcourage und macht es anderen Frauen nur noch schwerer.
> 
> Also mein Statement Belästigern und Stalkern keine Change in Wow!




DDs sind also Stalker? Das würd erklären wieso die Hunter so komische Sets kriegen wie z.b. Giantstalker, Dragonstalker, Cryptstalker etc... 

*facepalm*


----------

